# Fase 2: moderazione democratica



## Quibbelqurz (8 Luglio 2010)

Inizia la fase 2 della moderazione democratica. Dal prossimo fine settimana, utenti con *meno di 0 punti *di reputazione non potranno partecipare attivamente nel forum, gruppi sociali, album, messaggi dei vistatori, né inviare email, messaggi privati o riceverne nuovi.

I contenuti saranno comunque visibili (in sola lettura) come a tutti gli utenti iscritti.

Una procedura aggiungerà ogni giorno un punto positivo, e al raggiungere di 0 punti sarà riabilitato nuovamente.

Durante il periodo di pausa forzata appare (all'utente in questione) un avviso specifico su tutte le pagine. Dovrò ancora trovare un modo come fargli vedere la durata.

Durante questa fase viene anche collaudato il software per la diffusione dinamica delle votazioni.


----------



## Old Aleluja (8 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Inizia la fase 2 della moderazione democratica. Dal prossimo fine settimana, utenti con *meno di 0 punti *di reputazione non potranno partecipare attivamente nel forum, gruppi sociali, album, messaggi dei vistatori, né inviare email, messaggi privati o riceverne nuovi.
> 
> I contenuti saranno comunque visibili (in sola lettura) come a tutti gli utenti iscritti.
> 
> ...


 come mai ho -8 punti e posso ancopra scrivere?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Luglio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> come mai ho -8 punti e posso ancopra scrivere?


Hai tempo fino al weekend


----------



## Old Aleluja (8 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Hai tempo fino al weekend


 per fare cosa scusa?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Luglio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> per fare cosa scusa?



per recuperare punti


dai, dimmi che non ti sto sul culo e io ti do un paio di segnalazioni positive


----------



## Lettrice (8 Luglio 2010)

Non daro' mai voti negativi, preferisco poter leggere tutti anche chi mi va sul culo.


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2010)

che cesso di sistema... :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non daro' mai voti negativi, preferisco poter leggere tutti anche chi mi va sul culo.


 chi da voti negativi è un poveraccio dentro... che si fotta.


----------



## Daniele (8 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> chi da voti negativi è un poveraccio dentro... che si fotta.


Dipende, se una persona arriva a dire cose orribili per cui come un tempo alcini dicevano "ti segnalo" ed io sono stato segnalato alcune volte permane giusto.


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Dipende, se una persona arriva a dire cose orribili per cui come un tempo alcini dicevano "ti segnalo" ed io sono stato segnalato alcune volte permane giusto.


per me no... volete un reality? Ok nominiamo la gente... tanto vedo che i post più frequentati son quelli dove si litiga e si disputa sul nulla.


----------



## Lettrice (8 Luglio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Dipende, se una persona arriva a dire cose orribili per cui come un tempo alcini dicevano "ti segnalo" ed io sono stato segnalato alcune volte permane giusto.


Cazzate scusami!

Si segnalera' sempre perche' ci va sulle palle qualcuno... io sono stata segnalata negativamente per un sacco di stronzate... tra le quali aver postato la foto di mia figlia per 6 minuti.

Cosa ne pensi? Io penso di essere stata segnalata col culo da qualcuno al quale sto antipatica


----------



## Daniele (8 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Cazzate scusami!
> 
> Si segnalera' sempre perche' ci va sulle palle qualcuno... io sono stata segnalata negativamente per un sacco di stronzate... tra le quali aver postato la foto di mia figlia per 6 minuti.
> 
> Cosa ne pensi? Io penso di essere stata segnalata col culo da qualcuno al quale sto antipatica


Che credi? Quando una persona segnala quando potrebbe con un MP speigarti perchè hai ferito la sua sensibilità allora secondo me si è fuori.
Ma tant'è così che si può segnalare ma anche dare reputazioni positive.


----------



## tinkerbell (8 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Cazzate scusami!
> 
> Si segnalera' sempre perche' ci va sulle palle qualcuno... io sono stata segnalata negativamente per un sacco di stronzate... tra le quali aver postato la foto di mia figlia per 6 minuti.
> 
> Cosa ne pensi? Io penso di essere stata segnalata col culo da qualcuno al quale sto antipatica


No, per la foto della figlia no! Mah...a me non va giù questo sistema di non poter rivotare chi ho già votato 1 settimana fa solo perchè nel frattempo ho dato voti solo a post di 7/8 persone (io non lo mando alle persone ma ai post, ch emi pare sia sottilmente diverso! E non è che ogni volta che condivido un post mando punti....lo quoto magari.... aspetto un post con più succo per elargire punteggio....ma se qui bisogna sostituire il quote con il voto allora ditelo, così voto di più!) ...ahò, ma non è che io ho dato 7000 voti eh? se adesso mi metto a dare un + o un - ad ogni frase detta il forum non è più un forum, diventa un gioco a premi! Ieri una persona ha scritto una cosa per me giustissima e siccome l'ho già votata non ho potuto rifarlo.... e se d'improvviso la persona in questione impazzisse, scrivesse un post di insulti, io non potrei segnalarla? no, perchè l'ho già votata!!!


----------



## oscuro (8 Luglio 2010)

*Io*

Io vorrei segnalare un utente bannato di recente.....posso?:rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2010)

Comunque, chi ha bisogno di punti mi avverta che lo ricarico... :carneval:  Lancio la MM card...


----------



## Lettrice (8 Luglio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Che credi? Quando una persona segnala quando potrebbe con un MP speigarti perchè hai ferito la sua sensibilità allora secondo me si è fuori.
> Ma tant'è così che si può segnalare ma anche dare reputazioni positive.


Ma dimmi come puo' una foto offendere la sensibilita'? Non e' mica sua


----------



## tinkerbell (8 Luglio 2010)

E poi perchè l'anonimato? se io decido di dare un punto negativo metto una piccola spiegazione, come ora e mi firmo.... IO VOGLIO che a punti negativi combaci la faccetta dell'avatar che li ha comminati! Mi pare una misura più democratica no?


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> *E poi perchè l'anonimato? se io decido di dare un punto negativo metto una piccola spiegazione, come ora e mi firmo*.... IO VOGLIO che a punti negativi combaci la faccetta dell'avatar che li ha comminati! Mi pare una misura più democratica no?


Concordo pienamente.
Così invece c'è meno chiarezza generale, e si può pescare nel torbido meglio... :unhappy: Si continua con lo stile mafioso...


----------



## oscuro (8 Luglio 2010)

*........*

Io credo scriverò per poco......già mi aspettano"LE VEDOVE INCONSOLABILI":rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (8 Luglio 2010)

se proprio dobbiamo giocare facciamolo in chiaro.
pigio 8 volte per quel testina di eteocle ...non possiamo lasciarlo nel frigo a - 8 :singleeye:


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io credo scriverò per poco......già mi aspettano"LE VEDOVE INCONSOLABILI":rotfl:


 Tu arriverai presto allo zero... ma quello assoluto... -273 :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (8 Luglio 2010)

*m.m*

Infatti credo che presto mi manderanno in pensione....e andrò a spasso ad ascoltare le cazzate del"MARESCIALLO"magari torneremo ad andar d'accordo!!!


----------



## tinkerbell (8 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> se proprio dobbiamo giocare facciamolo in chiaro.
> pigio 8 volte per quel testina di eteocle ...non possiamo lasciarlo nel frigo a - 8 :singleeye:


Si ma è proprio ciò che dico io, siccome io gli ho dato un + giorni fa, anche volessi farlo ora perchè scrive una cosa illuminante o un - perchè scrive una cosa volgarissima, io son fuori gioco: io non interagisco con Eteocle in positivo o negativo finchè non ho dato punti in giro ad altri post (ma di altri utenti) che magari non mi suscitano nè approvazione nè disapprovazione.... come la si mette con questa cosa? secondo me il sistema funzionerebbe anche ma va perfezionato... io vorrei esprimere sempre ciò che voglio nel momento in cui lo voglio...e non voglio nascondermi dietro un dito per i pochissimi - che assegno...


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Si ma è proprio ciò che dico io, siccome io gli ho dato un + giorni fa, anche volessi farlo ora perchè scrive una cosa illuminante o un - perchè scrive una cosa volgarissima, io son fuori gioco: io non interagisco con Eteocle in positivo o negativo finchè non ho dato punti in giro ad altri post (ma di altri utenti) che magari non mi suscitano nè approvazione nè disapprovazione.... come la si mette con questa cosa? secondo me il sistema funzionerebbe anche ma va perfezionato... io vorrei esprimere sempre ciò che voglio nel momento in cui lo voglio...e non voglio nascondermi dietro un dito per i pochissimi - che assegno...


 ma scusa, che problemi ti fai? Dai un + a qualcuno, e così poi puoi rivotare eteocle...


----------



## oscuro (8 Luglio 2010)

*Appunto*

Sai che bel trio eteocle,oscuro,ed il maresciallo.....!!!:up:


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai che bel trio eteocle,oscuro,ed il maresciallo.....!!!:up:


 ti ho dato un punto di approvazione :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (8 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> se proprio dobbiamo giocare facciamolo in chiaro.
> pigio 8 volte per quel testina di eteocle ...non possiamo lasciarlo nel frigo a - 8 :singleeye:


Ho pensato la stessa cosa... ora vado a chiamare il dottore per farmi dare una controllata :racchia:


----------



## tinkerbell (8 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma scusa, che problemi ti fai? Dai un + a qualcuno, e così poi puoi rivotare eteocle...


No, non è così che funziona:
1 - dopo che ad Eteocle ho dato altri 2 +, e comunque ieri Eteocle non l'ho potuto rivotare!
2 - ma per quale cavolo di motivo io devo dare un + senza senso solo per rivotare X....ma 'sto sistema è stato creato teoricamente perun sistema di democraticità o per far dare segni + o - a caso, tanto per? io voto il post (non chi) mi va di votare quando sento di doverlo votare....per il resto quoto...scrivo...mando mp... parlo da sola davanti allo specchio....se il sistema è stato creato seriamente NON DOVREBBE prevedere che son costretta a elargire a piene mani + e - solo per tornar padrona di poter fare ciò che voglio.... io ad agosto rimango in città a lavorare...scriveremo in 3 qui il resto mi auguro starete tutti al mare...dopoche ci sarem scambiati + per quanto siam belli, simpatici e sfigati e poco abbronzati che si fa? se uno trova la formula matematica contro la stupidità e vince il Nobel non ci si potrà congratulare? e se la calura estiva desse alla testa e iniziassi a mandare a vaffa gli altri due sfigati rimasti con me loro non si potrebbero difendere? ah, il sistema c'è, quello che suggerisci tu: mando + e - a quelli in vacanza ripescando loro post come li avessi appena letti e poi potrei continuare a giocare al gioco più idiota dell'anno, il + e - coi superstiti.....
E' un esempio limite ma io non voglio esser costretta a dar caramelle ai diabetici e carbone alla Befana solo per esercitare qui un mio democvratico diritto....
Ripeto: il sistema - non per criticarlo, io lo accetto, anzi se funzionasse un principio di democraticità lo conterrebbe e come! - va a mio parere se possibile rivisto....

Però hai ragione tu sai? che problemi mi faccio? forse son idiota: io il forum lo prendo abbastanza seriamente.... mi do al cazzeggio solo all'angolo del cazzeggio!!!


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> No, non è così che funziona:
> 1 - dopo che ad Eteocle ho dato altri 2 +, e comunque ieri Eteocle non l'ho potuto rivotare!
> 2 -* ma per quale cavolo di motivo io devo dare un + senza senso* solo per rivotare X....ma 'sto sistema è stato creato teoricamente perun sistema di democraticità o per far dare segni + o - a caso, tanto per? io voto il post (non chi) mi va di votare quando sento di doverlo votare....per il resto quoto...scrivo...mando mp... parlo da sola davanti allo specchio....se il sistema è stato creato seriamente NON DOVREBBE prevedere che son costretta a elargire a piene mani + e - solo per tornar padrona di poter fare ciò che voglio.... io ad agosto rimango in città a lavorare...scriveremo in 3 qui il resto mi auguro starete tutti al mare...dopoche ci sarem scambiati + per quanto siam belli, simpatici e sfigati e poco abbronzati che si fa? se uno trova la formula matematica contro la stupidità e vince il Nobel non ci si potrà congratulare? e se la calura estiva desse alla testa e iniziassi a mandare a vaffa gli altri due sfigati rimasti con me loro non si potrebbero difendere? ah, il sistema c'è, quello che suggerisci tu: mando + e - a quelli in vacanza ripescando loro post come li avessi appena letti e poi potrei continuare a giocare al gioco più idiota dell'anno, il + e - coi superstiti.....
> E' un esempio limite ma io non voglio esser costretta a dar caramelle ai diabetici e carbone alla Befana solo per esercitare qui un mio democvratico diritto....
> Ripeto: il sistema - non per criticarlo, io lo accetto, anzi se funzionasse un principio di democraticità lo conterrebbe e come! - va a mio parere se possibile rivisto....


 secondo me ti fai proprio problemi inutli... ma che senso vuoi dare ad un +? Se poi ti permette di votare chi vuoi, dallo a qualcuno e poi fai quello che vuoi... boh, davvero non ti capisco. Non ti impoverisci mica a dare qualche + in giro...


----------



## tinkerbell (8 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> secondo me ti fai proprio problemi inutli... ma che senso vuoi dare ad un +? Se poi ti permette di votare chi vuoi, dallo a qualcuno e poi fai quello che vuoi... boh, davvero non ti capisco. Non ti impoverisci mica a dare qualche + in giro...


Io do al + lo stesso e opposto valore che do al - ......
Io do al + il giusto valore proprio per non cadere nello - a mio parere - sciocco errore di votare la persona e non il post! Voto i post, non le persone.
Ed è ovvio che non è un "problema", come scrivi tu...ma solo una riflessione...nel sistema c'è qualcosa di tarato male se è un sistema di democraticità....non ho voglia di cadere nell'errore di votare l'utente ma di premiare ciò che dice quando lo dice o di fargli notare che è stato volgare o maleducato quando lo fa.... non mi pare tanto complicato...è poco condivisibile magari, ma non ci vedo nulla di problematico o di strano in ciò che dico...
Vedo meno coerente (per il MIO punto di vista) elargire + a destar e a manca quando magari son un paio di giorni che non si dicon cose particolarmente significative o di livello alto...o non si fa una battuta talmente geniale da far udire le risa a quello del piano di sopra... stessa cosa con i - .....
Ve bè, son tirata di voti...quando insegnavo ero il terrore degli studenti!



p.s.: non è vero!


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Io do al + lo stesso e opposto valore che do al - ......
> Io do al + il giusto valore proprio per non cadere nello - a mio parere - sciocco errore di votare la persona e non il post! Voto i post, non le persone.
> Ed è ovvio che non è un "problema", come scrivi tu...ma solo una riflessione...nel sistema c'è qualcosa di tarato male se è un sistema di democraticità....non ho voglia di cadere nell'errore di votare l'utente ma di premiare ciò che dice quando lo dice o di fargli notare che è stato volgare o maleducato quando lo fa.... non mi pare tanto complicato...è poco condivisibile magari, ma non ci vedo nulla di problematico o di strano in ciò che dico...


 ma non dicevo di votare l'utente... dove l'hai letto? A me pareva che i nomi li stessi facendo tu... vota il post... ne trovi uno decente, e gli affibbi il +... così torni vergine e puoi votare il post a cui tenevi particolarmente. Che  il sistema poi sia pessimo, son d'accordo. Fa proprio schifo, a dirla tutta imho.


----------



## tinkerbell (8 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma non dicevo di votare l'utente... dove l'hai letto? A me pareva che i nomi li stessi facendo tu... vota il post... *ne trovi uno decente,* e gli affibbi il +... così torni vergine e puoi votare il post a cui tenevi particolarmente. Che il sistema poi sia pessimo, son d'accordo. Fa proprio schifo, a dirla tutta imho.


Non ho scritto che tu mi dicevi che dovevo votare l'utente dicevo che con questo sistema io finisco a votare l'utente pertchè è ovvio che se devo pescare a cavolo per dare X punti positivi e fare il giro per poter tornare a votare Y io quantomeno mi vada a cercare un post di qualcuno con cui generalmente condivido le opinioni...difficile che io dia un + a caso a Messalina, insomma.... magari invece (difficile) io voglio darle un + il giorno dopo averle dato un - e non posso farlo....

Io non voglio andare in giro a cefcare un post decente.... se per me un post è più che decente lo voto quando lo leggo e vorreio aver la possibilità quantomeno a 24 ore di votarlo, cosa che ora non mi è permessa se non ho smazzato a cavolo altri voti...

Il sistema a mio parere manco farebbe schifo, invece, solo che non tiene conto di queste cose....
Oh, e poi sti ca'...io l'ho fatto presente, ci dormo lo stesso la notte eh! :mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Non ho scritto che tu mi dicevi che dovevo votare l'utente dicevo che con questo sistema io finisco a votare l'utente pertchè è ovvio che se devo pescare a cavolo per dare X punti positivi e fare il giro per poter tornare a votare Y io quantomeno mi vada a cercare un post di qualcuno con cui generalmente condivido le opinioni...*difficile che io dia un + a caso a Messalina, insomma.... magari invece (difficile) io voglio darle un + il giorno dopo averle dato un - e non posso farlo....*
> 
> *Io non voglio andare in giro a cefcare un post decente*.... se per me un post è più che decente lo voto quando lo leggo e vorreio aver la possibilità quantomeno a 24 ore di votarlo, cosa che ora non mi è permessa se non ho smazzato a cavolo altri voti...
> 
> ...


mah vabbè, dai... la vediamo in modo diverso... io davo un + a questo tuo post senza dover andare in giro a cercare chissà che e poi davo il + al post che volevo. A parte che non darei mai un - a nessuno. Visto che la citi, non ho mai letto un intervento di messalina che meritasse un meno. Sono quasi sempre in disaccordo con quello che scrive, e spesso anche col modo in cui lo scrive, ma non certamente da darle un meno.


----------



## tinkerbell (8 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> mah vabbè, dai... la vediamo in modo diverso... io davo un + a questo tuo post senza dover andare in giro a cercare chissà che e poi davo il + al post che volevo. A parte che non darei mai un - a nessuno. Visto che la citi, non ho mai letto un intervento di messalina che meritasse un meno. Sono quasi sempre in disaccordo con quello che scrive, e spesso anche col modo in cui lo scrive, ma non certamente da darle un meno.


Infatti io ho scritto in un altro post che ho dato un - (e dico anche a chi: Leite, perchè era stato volgare con Messalina!) ma che non voglio dar i - se non compare quantomeno il mio avatar ad identificarmi con non la possibilità ma l'obbligo di scriverne il perchè....

E poi, scusa, ma ti pare che un personaggio (scrivo personaggio e non utente perchè tale la credo...reale ma personaggio! E l'ho scritto in chiaro e in pm e non ne faccio mistero...e più va avanti coi suoi interventi e più mi conferma nella mia opinione!) come Messalian sia così sciocca da esser volgare o peggio nei suoi post? a che pro esser ostracizzata dai più quando è qui per ben altro motivo? anche per questo il sistema è da tarare....meglio....


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Infatti io ho scritto in un altro post che ho dato un - (e dico anche a chi: Leite, perchè era stato volgare con Messalina!) ma che non voglio dar meno se non compare quantomeno il mio avatar ad identificarmi o non la possibilità ma l'obbligo di scriverne il perchè....


 giustissimo! Posso ancora capire i + in forma anonima, ma i - anonimi proprio non si possono vedere... mi ricordano le lettere minatorie :unhappy:


----------



## tinkerbell (8 Luglio 2010)

Vedi, io e te stiam interagendo e pur essendo di vedute non opposte ma diverse stiam facendo uan belal discussione: mica è motivo di darci tanti bacini e tanti + a vicenda.... se io non ti credessi intelligente e adatto e interessato al contraddittorio non avrei interagito con te e i miei modi sarebbero stati diversi.... tu hai capito che io ti stimo e voglio parlare con te...ma questi nostri post non sono a mio parere motivo utile per premiarci a vicenda... secondo me il + è quel quid che va oltre il fatto che si interagisca: l'interazione è già la base positiva della comunicazione, il + te lo faccio recapitare quando quelal interazione con me o con altri va oltre....


----------



## Iago (8 Luglio 2010)

*...*

...io la vedo così: fare il moderatore è un lavoro di merda, se non impossibile!!

...con questo sistema, d'un sol colpo, si evita questo, e cmq resta garantito uno strumento per mandar via chi lo preferisce (per i nuovi: mai stato d'accordo a moderazioni, ban & affini...ah, anch'io ex-Dol!!)


----------



## Lettrice (8 Luglio 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> *...io la vedo così: fare il moderatore è un lavoro di merda, se non impossibile!!*
> 
> ...con questo sistema, d'un sol colpo, si evita questo, e cmq resta garantito uno strumento per mandar via chi lo preferisce (per i nuovi: mai stato d'accordo a moderazioni, ban & affini...ah, anch'io ex-Dol!!)


Su questo non posso che darti ragione:carneval:


----------



## tinkerbell (8 Luglio 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> ...io la vedo così: fare il moderatore è un lavoro di merda, se non impossibile!!
> 
> ...con questo sistema, d'un sol colpo, si evita questo, e cmq resta garantito uno strumento per mandar via chi lo preferisce (per i nuovi: mai stato d'accordo a moderazioni, ban & affini...ah, anch'io ex-Dol!!)


No, affatto....il personaggio furbo, disturba ma non è nè volgare nè altro....quello te lo tieni attaccato come una tara genetica! E mandi via solo 1.chi è tanto stupido da esser volgare e litigiosissimo; 2. chi ha molti nemici; 3. chi non ha paura di esser impopolare nel dire ciò che pensa (che sia una scheggia individualista o parte di una cricac come a volte dicono qui....io son relativamente nuova ma non tollero nè a destar nè a manca 'ste fazioni, fan tanto ghetto!)

Fare il moderatore è un mestiere di merda e chiunque loabbia fatto immagino se ne sia accorto indipendentemente daglki esisti che ne ha avuti.... però se ti sei autoproclamato o hai accettato l'incoronazione devi in quel frangente tener conto di ogni tipo di possibilità.... penso che Giò, migliore o peggiore che sia di altri (ripeto  ame non interessano le polemiche, interessa il forum e chi vi si incontra!) capirà che bisogna metterci mano...che tante cose non son state previste....nonvoglioche rischi l'autoban chi non si tenere il cecio in bocca e prosperi a punti base la gramigna....questo sistema ancora in studio la gramigna non la debella, debelkla solo erbacce velenose al massimo, con qualche errore di percorso qua e là...


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Vedi, io e te stiam interagendo e pur essendo di vedute non opposte ma diverse stiam facendo uan belal discussione: mica è motivo di darci tanti bacini e tanti + a vicenda.... se io non ti credessi intelligente e adatto e interessato al contraddittorio non avrei interagito con te e i miei modi sarebbero stati diversi.... tu hai capito che io ti stimo e voglio parlare con te...ma questi nostri post non sono a mio parere motivo utile per premiarci a vicenda... secondo me il + è quel quid che va oltre il fatto che si interagisca: l'interazione è già la base positiva della comunicazione, il + te lo faccio recapitare quando quelal interazione con me o con altri va oltre....


ok, capisco il tuo punto di vista... e in parte lo posso pure condividere. Ma per come la vdo io, ci si dovrebbe proprio astenere dal votare... a che serve? Se ti stimo, parlo con te, altrimenti ti ignoro... qui dentro invece più uno sta sulle palle, più attira discussioni. I post più frequentati e letti sono quelli dove si litiga... e mica solo ora, pure nel vecchio forum. C'era un personaggio che stava pesantemente sulle palle ai più, che collezionava un numero di interventi incredibili sulle sue discussioni. 
Non ci piace uno? Lo troviamo pessimo? Ignoriamolo... oppure insultiamolo, se ci insulta... va bene lo stesso. Ma non argomentiamo con lui, non ha senso.


----------



## Minerva (8 Luglio 2010)

parlare di "reputazione" a punteggio è risibile ed anche un po' lesiva della dignità delle persone.
capisco che dietro ci sia uno sforzo per rendere minimamente democratico il sistema ma l'anonimato è terreno fertile per dar sfogo a rancori, ripicche e giochini infantili.
dicevo che non avrei mai pigiato, in realtà da stamani mi rendo conto che un più servirà a coloro i quali stanno in difficoltà...e a meno che non ritorni rock, il mio voto sarà per lui/lei.


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> parlare di "reputazione" a punteggio è risibile ed anche un po' lesiva della dignità delle persone.
> capisco che dietro ci sia uno sforzo per rendere minimamente democratico il sistema ma l'anonimato è terreno fertile per dar sfogo a rancori, ripicche e giochini infantili.
> *dicevo che non avrei mai pigiato, in realtà da stamani mi rendo conto che un più servirà a coloro i quali stanno in difficoltà*...e a meno che non ritorni rock, il mio voto sarà per lui/lei.


 Pure io sto dando + qua e là... ma come fai a vedere chi è in difficoltà?


----------



## tinkerbell (8 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *ok, capisco il tuo punto di vista... e in parte lo posso pure condividere. Ma per come la vdo io, ci si dovrebbe proprio astenere dal votare... a che serve? Se ti stimo, parlo con te, altrimenti ti ignoro..*. qui dentro invece più uno sta sulle palle, più attira discussioni. I post più frequentati e letti sono quelli dove si litiga... e mica solo ora, pure nel vecchio forum. C'era un personaggio che stava pesantemente sulle palle ai più, che collezionava un numero di interventi incredibili sulle sue discussioni.
> Non ci piace uno? Lo troviamo pessimo? Ignoriamolo... oppure insultiamolo, se ci insulta... va bene lo stesso. Ma non argomentiamo con lui, non ha senso.


Vedi che vieni al mio discorso? il + è un IN+ rispetto alla normale interazionbe costruttiva.... inftti a parte il - a Leite pensi che io fino ad ora abbia dato più di tot voti positivi? io ho votato post, non utentipreferiti o discorsi saggi perchè altrimenti anche questo nostro è un saggio discorso!!! :up:


----------



## Iago (8 Luglio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> No, affatto....il personaggio furbo, disturba ma non è nè volgare nè altro....quello te lo tieni attaccato come una tara genetica! E mandi via solo 1.chi è tanto stupido da esser volgare e litigiosissimo; 2. chi ha molti nemici; 3. chi non ha paura di esser impopolare nel dire ciò che pensa (che sia una scheggia individualista o parte di una cricac come a volte dicono qui....io son relativamente nuova ma non tollero nè a destar nè a manca 'ste fazioni, fan tanto ghetto!)



...tutto quello che vuoi!!

(ma ora sembra proprio che nessuno vuol svolgere più questo mestiere di merda, e hanno tutta la mia ammirazione, quindi....credo che da ora funzionerà così la vita, e passa tutto nelle mani dei frequentatori, che se saranno pessimi porterà lo sfascio del forum, se no...
no.)


----------



## Iago (8 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Su questo non posso che darti ragione:carneval:


ciao Lettrice, tutto bene a quanto vedo :carneval:

(..che connessioni veloci che avete...!)


...e mi hai dato un +??? :carneval::carneval:


----------



## Anna A (8 Luglio 2010)

*uè*



Iago ha detto:


> ...io la vedo così: fare il moderatore è un lavoro di merda, se non impossibile!!
> 
> ...con questo sistema, d'un sol colpo, si evita questo, e cmq resta garantito uno strumento per mandar via chi lo preferisce (per i nuovi: mai stato d'accordo a moderazioni, ban & affini...ah, anch'io ex-Dol!!)


ciao redivivo :carneval:
dov'eri finito?


----------



## Minerva (8 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Pure io sto dando + qua e là... ma come fai a vedere chi è in difficoltà?


 ah beh, solo se lo dicono.più di tanto non posso sbattermi eh?


----------



## Lettrice (8 Luglio 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> ciao Lettrice, tutto bene a quanto vedo :carneval:
> 
> (..che connessioni veloci che avete...!)


Da dio:carneval:

C'ho una connessione kick ass:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ah beh, solo se lo dicono.più di tanto non posso sbattermi eh?


 te ne ho dato uno poco fa, non so se fossi in difficoltà... :carneval:


----------



## Anna A (8 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Pure io sto dando + qua e là... *ma come fai a vedere chi è in difficoltà? *


appunto.. come si fa?


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> appunto.. come si fa?


 boh ti ho approvato :rotfl:


----------



## Iago (8 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ciao redivivo :carneval:
> dov'eri finito?



ciao Annarella cara

...in giri viziosi e virtuosi...ma che fatica!!!!

tutt' a posto, comunque, e a te?


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2010)

ero a 16 ora sono a 15... qualcuno mi ha dato un meno


----------



## Minerva (8 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> te ne ho dato uno poco fa, non so se fossi in difficoltà... :carneval:


bene.con questo forse arrivo alla batteria di acciaio inox:singleeye:


----------



## Iago (8 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Da dio:carneval:
> 
> C'ho una connessione kick ass:carneval:



kick ass ????

:up:


----------



## Lettrice (8 Luglio 2010)

Io ne ho 19... posso avere lo spremiagrumi dell'Alessi:singleeye:


----------



## Anna A (8 Luglio 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> ciao Annarella cara
> 
> *...in giri viziosi e virtuosi*...ma che fatica!!!!
> 
> tutt' a posto, comunque, e a te?


sei sempre il solito :carneval:
io tutto come al solito, però sto bene.


----------



## Iago (8 Luglio 2010)

...io non trovo dove si mettono i meno...


----------



## Anna A (8 Luglio 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> ...io non trovo dove si mettono i meno...


e a chi vorresti metterlo?:rotfl:


----------



## Iago (8 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> e a chi vorresti metterlo?:rotfl:


:carneval::carneval:

no no, era per curiosità...in sincerità penso di non tenerla proprio in considerazione questa nuova moderazione...semplicemte, chi sarà bannato, se ci saranno, non potrà innescare nessuna vendetta contro un utente, o gruppetto di utenti.
bello tranquillo tranquillo, 'a fatt bbuon Giuanni!!


----------



## oscuro (8 Luglio 2010)

*Dai ragà....!*

Dai ragà nun se pò fà......!Già stiamo questionando adesso....figuriamoci dopo.....!!!Capisco la buona volontà.....ma non credo sia la soluzione del problema....!Allora dico:Regole chiare,condivise da tutti, Giovanni come moderatore....mi sembra persona di buon senso....e  credibile...! D'altronde a molti stava bene Fedifrago....per cui....possiam metterci chiunque che peggio non può fare....!!!:up:Tanto più O  meno ci conosciamo tutti,VEDOVE INCONSOLABILI,NOSTALGICI,SCISSIONISTI,CANI SCIOLTI,APPUNTATI E MARESCIALLI,MESSALINE E SANTE DONNE.......PERSONE"OSCURE"E PERSONE ONESTE.....che bisogna moderare?chi?


----------



## Anna A (8 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai ragà nun se pò fà......!Già stiamo questionando adesso....figuriamoci dopo.....!!!Capisco la buona volontà.....ma non credo sia la soluzione del problema....!Allora dico:Regole chiare,condivise da tutti, Giovanni come moderatore....mi sembra persona di buon senso....e credibile...! D'altronde a molti stava bene Fedifrago....per cui....possiam metterci chiunque che peggio non può fare....!!!:up:Tanto più O meno ci conosciamo tutti,VEDOVE INCONSOLABILI,NOSTALGICI,SCISSIONISTI,CANI SCIOLTI,APPUNTATI E MARESCIALLI,MESSALINE E SANTE DONNE.......PERSONE"OSCURE"E PERSONE ONESTE.....che bisogna moderare?chi?


ci hai ragione :up:


----------



## oscuro (8 Luglio 2010)

*Anna*

Il problema potrebbe venir da fuori.....a quel punto si farebbe fronte comune....e gli scateniamo"IL MARESCIALLO"che farebbe piazza pulita!!


----------



## Minerva (8 Luglio 2010)

comunque anonimo come il segreto di pulcinella...ho un meno dalla discussione "ho incontrato il conte" ..anvedi messalina, zitta zitta, toma toma cacchia cacchia:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (8 Luglio 2010)

*Minerva*

Come volevasi dimostrare.....!:up:


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque anonimo come il segreto di pulcinella...ho un meno dalla discussione "ho incontrato il conte" ..anvedi messalina, zitta zitta, toma toma cacchia cacchia:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 come fai a vederlo???


----------



## Anna A (8 Luglio 2010)

*brothers in arm*

dedicata a tutta la pipol del forum.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wu4oy1IRTh8&feature=related


----------



## Minerva (8 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> come fai a vederlo???


 nel pannello utente , sotto le discussioni sottoscritte appare la tua fantomatica reputazione .
per me, per  carità anche troppa grazia ..son tutte verdi, meno una bianca ...forse però il meno è rosso..
allora ci deve pensare .questa posizione ibrida m'inquieta


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> nel pannello utente , sotto le discussioni sottoscritte appare la tua fantomatica reputazione .
> per me, per carità anche troppa grazia ..son tutte verdi, meno una bianca ...forse però il meno è rosso..
> allora ci deve pensare .questa posizione ibrida m'inquieta


 ah vero.... grazie! A me hanno dato un - (in rosso) per la discussione "tenere duro" ... il commento della merdaccia anonima dice che non aiuto i nuovi utenti


----------



## Minerva (8 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ah vero.... grazie! A me hanno dato un - (in rosso) per la discussione "tenere duro" ... il commento della merdaccia anonima dice che non aiuto i nuovi utenti


se è per questo, dovendomi autogiudicare io meno che mai ; ci si può autosegnalare ?
se la reputazione vale rispetto l'utilità al forum vado direttamente nel frigo con etuacle:rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> se è per questo, dovendomi autogiudicare io meno che mai ; ci si può autosegnalare ?
> *se la reputazione vale rispetto l'utilità al forum* vado direttamente nel frigo con etuacle:rotfl:


 hai ragione.... fatemi posto :rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (8 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> hai ragione.... fatemi posto :rotfl:


Oddio mi sa che dovete far posto pure a me:unhappy:


----------



## Amoremio (8 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> se proprio dobbiamo giocare facciamolo in chiaro.
> pigio 8 volte per quel testina di eteocle ...non possiamo lasciarlo nel frigo a - 8 :singleeye:


non lo puoi fare
io l'ho approvato credo 10 gg. fa e da allora non me lo fa più fare e mi dice che devo dare reputazione in giro

d'altro canto, mi chiedo 

l'utente che sta disapprovando i miei post anche più innocenti passa forse le sue giornate ad approvare chiunque solo al fine di poter poi disapprovare reiteratamente me
oppure
visto che non mi credo così importante
sta semplicemente disapprovando chiunque


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non lo puoi fare
> io l'ho approvato credo 10 gg. fa e da allora non me lo fa più fare e mi dice che devo dare reputazione in giro
> 
> d'altro canto, mi chiedo
> ...


 Oppure ci sono cloni a gogo...


----------



## Amoremio (8 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque anonimo come il segreto di pulcinella...ho un meno dalla discussione "ho incontrato il conte" ..anvedi messalina, zitta zitta, toma toma cacchia cacchia:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


l'ha dato pure a me in quella discussione argomentando che bisognerebbe lasciar perdere gli ex utenti    :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (8 Luglio 2010)

ma la segnalazione anonima è da sempre la forma di espressione più vigliacca , è così ovvio.


----------



## Amoremio (8 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Oppure ci sono cloni a gogo...


 
sssshhhh!!!!

zittaaaaaa!

si offendono se pensano che pensi che siano cloni

pensa se pensassero a cos'altro pensiamo :mexican:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Pure io sto dando + qua e là... ma come fai a vedere chi è in difficoltà?


Non lo vedi. E' chi è in difficoltà che deve mettere il freno, non tu


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Non lo vedi. E' chi è in difficoltà che deve mettere il freno, non tu


 Hai ragione, in effetti


----------



## contepinceton (8 Luglio 2010)

*personalmente*

Trovo questo sistema efficente ed efficace. Almeno scopri cosa può dar fastidio dei tuoi interventi, e cosa invece viene apprezzato. Magari è un ottimo sistema per fare in modo che ognuno capisca cosa gli altri pensano di lui. Del resto male non fare paura non avere.

Solo questo qui non ho capito:

N/D 		 	 	30/06/2010 17:53 	 	mistificazione
Administratore, come faccio essere accusata di mistificazione? Su un post che manco ho scritto?


----------



## Papero (8 Luglio 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Trovo questo sistema efficente ed efficace. Almeno scopri cosa può dar fastidio dei tuoi interventi, e cosa invece viene apprezzato. Magari è un ottimo sistema per fare in modo che ognuno capisca cosa gli altri pensano di lui. Del resto male non fare paura non avere.
> 
> Solo questo qui non ho capito:
> 
> ...


Quoto Astro e spero vivamente che certi personaggi odiosi spariscano dal forum appena l'implementazione del nuovo sistema è totale!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma la segnalazione anonima è da sempre la forma di espressione più vigliacca , è così ovvio.


Non sono segnalazioni, ma commenti dove esprimi la tua opinione.

---

Trovo alquanto difficile di comprendere perché in un paese democratico sia tanta contrarietà alla democrazia.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Luglio 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Trovo questo sistema efficente ed efficace. Almeno scopri cosa può dar fastidio dei tuoi interventi, e cosa invece viene apprezzato. Magari è un ottimo sistema per fare in modo che ognuno capisca cosa gli altri pensano di lui. Del resto male non fare paura non avere.
> 
> Solo questo qui non ho capito:
> 
> ...


Non so ancora. Anch'io ho votazioni del genere...


----------



## contepinceton (8 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma la segnalazione anonima è da sempre la forma di espressione più vigliacca , è così ovvio.


Ma non è perfettamente anonima. Se tu clicchi sopra vieni rimandato al post che ha generato la valutazione sia positiva o negativa. Capisci subito chi ti ha votato in positivo o in negativo. Non mi pare che sia del tipo tiro un sasso e nascondo la manina.
La vigliaccheria è ben altra cosa secondo me. Ognuno farà come meglio crede no?


----------



## Minerva (8 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Non sono segnalazioni, ma commenti dove esprimi la tua opinione.
> 
> ---
> 
> Trovo alquanto difficile di comprendere perché in un paese democratico sia tanta contrarietà alla democrazia.


 perchè il voto è democratico , la segnalazione no.
nessun voto è al negativo


----------



## Minerva (8 Luglio 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Ma non è perfettamente anonima. Se tu clicchi sopra vieni rimandato al post che ha generato la valutazione sia positiva o negativa. Capisci subito chi ti ha votato in positivo o in negativo. Non mi pare che sia del tipo tiro un sasso e nascondo la manina.
> *La vigliaccheria è ben altra cosa secondo me*. Ognuno farà come meglio crede no?


 sai che su questo ti do ragione?
ho pensato spesso che usiamo termini esagerati in quest'ambito


----------



## contepinceton (8 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Non so ancora. Anch'io ho votazioni del genere...


Prove tecniche di trasmissione? Ma se accetti, nel mio piccolo, il tuo sistema mi diverte parecchio. E magari è più sbrigativo e comodo usare quei tastini anzichè avviare quei vespai che per un verso portano un argomento allo svacco, e dall'altro finiscono sempre nelle solite cose. Dopo un po' diventano noiose.


----------



## Amoremio (8 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Non so ancora. Anch'io ho votazioni del genere...


io penso che questa cosa andrebbe chiarita
come è possibile essere approvati o disapprovati per un post di cui non si è autori?


----------



## contepinceton (8 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> perchè il voto è democratico , la segnalazione no.
> nessun voto è al negativo


Hai ragione, anche tu. Ma se la vedi da un altro punto di vista, questo aggeggio ideato da Admin, è una macchina antipolemiche. Se tu scrivi qualcosa di oggettivamente sgradevole ci saranno parecchi utenti portati a disapprovarti. Se invece qualsiasi cosa tu scriva sarà "sgradevole" perchè io per partito preso ce l'ho su con te, non potrò disapprovarti a nastro.
In altre parole questo sistema ci rende tutti uguali difronte ad una macchina. Cioè è come la telecamera sul semaforo. Così si è sicuri che ora nessuno passa col rosso, che fatalità il vigile non ha visto.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io penso che questa cosa andrebbe chiarita
> come è possibile essere approvati o disapprovati per un post di cui non si è autori?


La cosa bella per me è che anche admin si è posto in discussione ossia anche lui può essere approvato o disapprovato. Per me qui ha dimostrato di essere al servizio del forum e non " el sparonson". Bravo!


----------



## Iago (8 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Non so ancora. Anch'io ho votazioni del genere...


Giò...per il commento negativo... come si fà?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Luglio 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Ma non è perfettamente anonima. Se tu clicchi sopra vieni rimandato al post che ha generato la valutazione sia positiva o negativa. *Capisci subito chi ti ha votato in positivo o in negativo*. Non mi pare che sia del tipo tiro un sasso e nascondo la manina.
> La vigliaccheria è ben altra cosa secondo me. Ognuno farà come meglio crede no?


Forse lo capisci se ci sono utenti con cui discuti e ti danno il voto lì per lì. Ma non potrai mai sapere chi ti ha dato il voto nei giorni successivi.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io penso che questa cosa andrebbe chiarita
> come è possibile essere approvati o disapprovati per un post di cui non si è autori?


Bisogna trovare il motivo. Non lo conosco.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Forse lo capisci se ci sono utenti con cui discuti e ti danno il voto lì per lì. Ma non potrai mai sapere chi ti ha dato il voto nei giorni successivi.


Va bene! Ho solo dato un'occhiata al mio pannello. E credimi è risultato tutto evidentissimo. Ma mica me la prendo per le disapprovazioni sai? Se fanno parte le gioco, va bene.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Luglio 2010)

iago ha detto:


> giò...per il commento negativo... Come si fà?


View attachment 3585


----------



## Iago (8 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> View attachment 151


ah...allora nun so' pazz...

...nelle mie finestrelle c'è solo APPROVI

:mexican:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Luglio 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> ah...allora nun so' pazz...
> 
> ...nelle mie finestrelle c'è solo APPROVI
> 
> :mexican:


attimo che controllo ... forse sei troppo giovane per disapprovare (ovviamente una dimenticanza mia)


----------



## Iago (8 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> attimo che controllo ... forse sei troppo giovane per disapprovare (ovviamente una dimenticanza mia)



...stai stai...mi piace essere troppo giovane


----------



## Minerva (8 Luglio 2010)

voglio subito quell'opzione:racchia:


----------



## Iago (8 Luglio 2010)

...tutto sistemato, ora c'è, ed ho anche fatto una prova su di te 

(...e fu così che nacque un altro modo di comunicare...lo trovo fantastico!)

ottime!!


----------



## tinkerbell (8 Luglio 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Ma non è perfettamente anonima. Se tu clicchi sopra vieni rimandato al post che ha generato la valutazione sia positiva o negativa. Capisci subito chi ti ha votato in positivo o in negativo. Non mi pare che sia del tipo tiro un sasso e nascondo la manina.
> La vigliaccheria è ben altra cosa secondo me. Ognuno farà come meglio crede no?


Sbagliato! Se io mando un + o un - ad un post di due giorni fa in una discussione in cui non sono neanche intervenuta come fai a sapere che sono io?


----------



## Lettrice (8 Luglio 2010)

Teoricamente il sistema dovrebbe funzionare... in pratica credo verra' usato col culo (pardon) e non con la testa

Ma ripeto, non daro' voti negativi perche' non voglio contribuire all'esclusione di nessuno


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Teoricamente il sistema dovrebbe funzionare... in pratica credo verra' usato col culo (pardon) e non con la testa
> 
> Ma ripeto, non daro' voti negativi perche' non voglio contribuire all'esclusione di nessuno


Ci sarà anche chi sbava sulla tastiera :rotfl:

Mai dire mai. Se qualcuno offende con il solo scopo di offendere sono quasi certo che ti potrebbe scappare anche un click più in basso ...


----------



## Lettrice (8 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> *Ci sarà anche chi sbava sulla tastiera* :rotfl:
> 
> Mai dire mai. Se qualcuno offende con il solo scopo di offendere sono quasi certo che ti potrebbe scappare anche un click più in basso ...


Mi hai servito su un piatto d'argento una battuta fantastica... che non faro' altrimenti finisco a -100 :racchia:


----------



## Old Aleluja (8 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai che bel trio eteocle,oscuro,ed il maresciallo.....!!!:up:


 in che senso?


----------



## Old Aleluja (8 Luglio 2010)

ah che sia chiaro...apprezzo chi mi ha approvato ma il dichiarare del -8 non è stato fatto per ritornare in positivo..volevo solo chiartimenti 8che peraltro non ho avuto)


----------



## Micia (8 Luglio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> ah che sia chiaro...apprezzo chi mi ha approvato ma il dichiarare del -8 non è stato fatto per ritornare in positivo..volevo solo chiartimenti 8che peraltro non ho avuto)


e dagli il tempo, scassametro:mrgreen:


----------



## Old Aleluja (8 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> e dagli il tempo, scassametro:mrgreen:


 a chi?


----------



## Micia (8 Luglio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> a chi?


 non a me


----------



## Old Aleluja (8 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> non a me


 seeeeeeeeeee...bonanotte...digli al sordo che il muto dica al cieco di vederci chiaro...:sbatti::sbatti:


----------



## Lettrice (8 Luglio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> ah che sia chiaro...apprezzo chi mi ha approvato ma il dichiarare del -8 non è stato fatto per ritornare in positivo..volevo solo chiartimenti 8che peraltro non ho avuto)


S'era capito. Tenia.


----------



## Old Aleluja (8 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> S'era capito. Tenia.


 ma tu sei "perspicace"...


----------



## Sgargiula (8 Luglio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> ma tu sei "perspicace"...


Io c'ho il clone intonso... _sapevatelo_:carneval:


----------



## Micia (8 Luglio 2010)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Io c'ho il clone intonso... _sapevatelo_:carneval:


dammi solo qualche minuto:mrgreen:


----------



## Micia (8 Luglio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> ma tu sei "perspicace"...


cicca cicca, ti ha chiamato tenia:carneval:


----------



## Fabry (8 Luglio 2010)

Vote for me:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Sgargiula (8 Luglio 2010)

Fabry ha detto:


> Vote for me:carneval::carneval:


ANTONIO!:carneval:


----------



## Fabry (8 Luglio 2010)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> ANTONIO!:carneval:



:up:


----------



## Old Aleluja (8 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> cicca cicca, ti ha chiamato tenia:carneval:


 quadrupede spennacchiato!


----------



## Sgargiula (8 Luglio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> quadrupede spennacchiato!


:carneval:


----------



## Micia (8 Luglio 2010)

Fabry ha detto:


> Vote for me:carneval::carneval:



yes my darling:carneval:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Luglio 2010)

Ho inserito gran parte delle funzionalità aggiuntive e la sospensione automatica, che scatta a meno 1 o più punti negativi.

Ogni giorno viene aggiunto 1 punto positivo, così dopo un po' gli utenti così sospesi si riabilitano da soli. Durante la sospensione è possibile leggere ma non partecipare (in nessun modo).

Guarderò questa settimana come funziona (e ritocco dove necessario), poi riabiliterò gli utenti permanentemente sospesi e successivamente mi dimetto dalla moderazione classica, come per l'altro ha fatto anche Bruja.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Ho inserito gran parte delle funzionalità aggiuntive e la sospensione automatica, che scatta a meno 1 o più punti negativi.
> 
> Ogni giorno viene aggiunto 1 punto positivo, così dopo un po' gli utenti così sospesi si riabilitano da soli. Durante la sospensione è possibile leggere ma non partecipare (in nessun modo).
> 
> Guarderò questa settimana come funziona (e ritocco dove necessario), poi riabiliterò gli utenti permanentemente sospesi e successivamente mi dimetto dalla moderazione classica, come per l'altro ha fatto anche Bruja.


Benissimus!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Luglio 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Benissimus!!!!


 Dopo la tua autorevole approvazione siamo tutti più sereni.


----------



## Papero (11 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Ho inserito gran parte delle funzionalità aggiuntive e la sospensione automatica, che scatta a meno 1 o più punti negativi.
> 
> Ogni giorno viene aggiunto 1 punto positivo, così dopo un po' gli utenti così sospesi si riabilitano da soli. Durante la sospensione è possibile leggere ma non partecipare (in nessun modo).
> 
> Guarderò questa settimana come funziona (e ritocco dove necessario), poi riabiliterò gli utenti permanentemente sospesi e successivamente mi dimetto dalla moderazione classica, come per l'altro ha fatto anche Bruja.





astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Benissimus!!!!


Brava astro. bella cosa poter buttar fuori certi arrogantoni con la puzza sotto il naso. Non vedo l'ora che un tale sparisca per un po!

edit: per me la tua approvazione *è la più autorevole* :up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Luglio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Brava astro. bella cosa poter buttar fuori certi arrogantoni con la puzza sotto il naso. Non vedo l'ora che un tale sparisca per un po!
> 
> edit: per me la tua approvazione *è la più autorevole* :up:


 Forse non hai capito il sistema.
Non permetterà di bannare nessuno... purtroppo.
Chi sono gli arrogantoni che non ti piacciono?


----------



## Lettrice (11 Luglio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Brava astro. *bella cosa poter buttar fuori certi arrogantoni con la puzza sotto il naso. Non vedo l'ora che un tale sparisca per un po!*
> 
> edit: per me la tua approvazione *è la più autorevole* :up:


Questo e' quello che intendevo con l'usare lo strumento "moderazione" col culo e non con la testa


----------



## Caveja (11 Luglio 2010)

Ciô, ragazzù...buonini...fate i bravini ... 
pace e amore calino su questo forum...


----------



## contepinceton (11 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Questo e' quello che intendevo con l'usare lo strumento "moderazione" col culo e non con la testa


Non fraintendere. Quell'espressione è il modo di essere assertivo di Papero. Tradotto significa: Speriamo che non ci siano interventi di persone spiacevoli. Lettrice non sai leggere tra le righe un uomo semplicissimo come il Papero? Il Papero è verace.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Luglio 2010)

Caveja ha detto:


> Ciô, ragazzù...buonini...fate i bravini ...
> pace e amore calino su questo forum...


Che fa caldooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Lettrice (11 Luglio 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Non fraintendere. Quell'espressione è il modo di essere assertivo di Papero. Tradotto significa: Speriamo che non ci siano interventi di persone spiacevoli. Lettrice non sai leggere tra le righe un uomo semplicissimo come il Papero? Il Papero è verace.


Non leggo tra le righe di nessuno e soprattutto non scrivo tra le righe. Scrivo e leggo.

Se leggo una fesseria, per me rimane una fesseria che sia tizio, caio o sempronio a scriverla... se uno vuole acqua che scriva acqua e non pane aspettandosi che gli altri capiscano acqua


----------



## Papero (11 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Questo e' quello che intendevo con l'usare lo strumento "moderazione" col culo e non con la testa


Questo per me è quello che intendo dire "essere arrogante".


----------



## Lettrice (11 Luglio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Questo per me è quello che intendo dire "essere arrogante".


Ci sta... solo che ho ragione.

Tant'e' che molto probabilmente mi hai dato punti di demerito CVD:carneval:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (11 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Forse non hai capito il sistema.
> *Non permetterà di bannare nessuno*... purtroppo.
> Chi sono gli arrogantoni che non ti piacciono?


Non è vero. Ma non permette che sia una sola persona a decidere il destino di un'altra.

Mancano ancora alcuno accorgimenti tecnici che potrò mettere in atto quando c'è un po' di statistica.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Non è vero. Ma non permette che sia una sola persona a decidere il destino di un'altra.
> 
> Mancano ancora alcuno accorgimenti tecnici che potrò mettere in atto quando c'è un po' di statistica.


:up: basta un esercito di cloni...

Basta leggere la motivazione di una valutazione negativa ricevuta: sei brutta, vecchia, cattiva e acida   :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (11 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> :up: basta un esercito di cloni...
> 
> Basta leggere la motivazione di una valutazione negativa ricevuta: *sei brutta, vecchia, cattiva e acida*   :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sono gelosissima :racchia:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (11 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> :up: basta un esercito di cloni...
> 
> Basta leggere la motivazione di una valutazione negativa ricevuta: sei brutta, vecchia, cattiva e acida   :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


L'esercito di cloni, vedrai, è scomodissimo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sono gelosissima :racchia:


 Se vuoi ti scrivo io che sei racchia... :angelo:


----------



## tinkerbell (11 Luglio 2010)

Allora qui abbisogna il manifestino di Star Wars: the clone war! :rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (11 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se vuoi ti scrivo io che sei racchia... :angelo:


Ma almeno un "brutta bastarda" oppure "gran faccia di merda"... queste segnalazioni mi hanno un po' delusa


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Luglio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Allora qui abbisogna il manifestino di Star Wars: the clone war! :rotfl:


 Ecco fatto...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma almeno un "brutta bastarda" oppure "gran faccia di merda"... queste segnalazioni mi hanno un po' delusa


 sei brutta, vecchia, cattiva e acida ... mi è sembrata una firma...


----------



## Micia (11 Luglio 2010)

persa, lettri, brutte racchie zozze facce di puzze,mi avete fatto ridiri molti:mrgreen:.





ps. bruja gallinaccia perfida, sto cinema   aspetta a te.


----------



## Daniele (11 Luglio 2010)

Consideriamo una persona che scriva una cazzata madornale, una cosa che pure Ghandi prenderebbe una zappa per spaccarla sulla testa del tizio...quanti disapproverebbero??? Molti e via di punti negativi. Dopo dovrebbe aspettarre tanti giorni oppure fare un clone. Appena ci si accorge del clone via di punti negativi e via anche il secondo...alla lunga il poveraccio finirebbe sotto al fuoco incrociato di tutti!!!


----------



## aristocat (11 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> :up: basta un esercito di cloni...
> 
> Basta leggere la motivazione di una valutazione negativa ricevuta: sei brutta, vecchia, cattiva e acida   :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Stai scherzando? Mamma mia. Qui il caldo miete vittime come ridere .
Questo/a è uno/a che ha capito mooolto male l'utilizzo di quel tasto...


----------



## aristocat (11 Luglio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Consideriamo una persona che scriva una cazzata madornale, una cosa che pure Ghandi prenderebbe una zappa per spaccarla sulla testa del tizio...quanti disapproverebbero??? Molti e via di punti negativi. Dopo dovrebbe aspettarre tanti giorni oppure fare un clone. Appena ci si accorge del clone via di punti negativi e via anche il secondo...alla lunga il poveraccio finirebbe sotto al fuoco incrociato di tutti!!!


Sono d'accordo :idea:. "Picchieremmo come dei fabbri".*







* citazione da un commento dei cronisti della finale dei Mondiali... a proposito dei falli degli Orange  ["Picchiano come dei fabbri", mi fa fatto morire quel giornalista :rotfl:]:carneval:


----------



## Daniele (11 Luglio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo :idea:. "Picchieremmo come dei fabbri".*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Accidenti se picchiano!!! Il calcio volante spaziale era strepitoso...ma sicuri che siano calciatori??? Rispetto a loro Van Damme è un principiante in ginnastica artistica :rotfl:!!!


----------



## aristocat (11 Luglio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Accidenti se picchiano!!! Il calcio volante spaziale era strepitoso...ma sicuri che siano calciatori??? Rispetto a loro Van Damme è un principiante in ginnastica artistica :rotfl:!!!


Stavo per scrivere: ma sti ragazzi picchiano, picchiano e non combinano niente...
LE ULTIME PAROLE FAMOSE che per fortuna non ho pronunciato :mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (11 Luglio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Stavo per scrivere: ma sti ragazzi picchiano, picchiano e non combinano niente...
> LE ULTIME PAROLE FAMOSE che per fortuna non ho pronunciato :mrgreen:


E per fortuna!!! Ma alla fine hanno vinto i migliori...senza togliere nulla ai secondi :mexican: Ma non ci posso fare nulla, dopo che l'Italia è uscitga la Spagna è stata la mia preferita!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Luglio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Stai scherzando? Mamma mia. Qui il caldo miete vittime come ridere .
> Questo/a è uno/a che ha capito mooolto male l'utilizzo di quel tasto...


Ma non credo che fosse disapprovazione per il mio aspetto (che ne sa? e se sapesse...), ma per le mie opinioni.
Però è ridicolo che si scrivano quelle cose per disapprovare un'opinione.
Però ho riso tanto...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: :up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Luglio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> E per fortuna!!! Ma alla fine hanno vinto i migliori...senza togliere nulla ai secondi :mexican: Ma non ci posso fare nulla, dopo che l'Italia è uscitga la Spagna è stata la mia preferita!!!


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRpeEdMmmQ0


----------



## Micia (11 Luglio 2010)

Shakira è proprio bella e brava. e pure modesta.



ps. è  bello leggere la felicità sui volti di questi spagnoli.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Shakira è proprio bella e brava. e pure modesta.
> 
> 
> 
> ps. è bello leggere la felicità sui volti di questi spagnoli.


 Hanno subito una quantità di falli cattivi senza reagire con cattiveria che avrebbero meritato di vincere anche solo per questo!


----------



## Daniele (11 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Hanno subito una quantità di falli cattivi senza reagire con cattiveria che avrebbero meritato di vincere anche solo per questo!


Ammazza che falli!!! Davvero mondiale meritato sinceramente, mi ha fatto piacere vederli giocare...magari l'Italia giocasse come loro :unhappy:


----------



## Old Aleluja (12 Luglio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Brava astro. bella cosa poter buttar fuori certi arrogantoni con la puzza sotto il naso. Non vedo l'ora che un tale sparisca per un po!
> 
> edit: per me la tua approvazione *è la più autorevole* :up:


arrogantoni come te....coglione


----------



## Old Aleluja (12 Luglio 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Non fraintendere. Quell'espressione è il modo di essere assertivo di Papero. Tradotto significa: Speriamo che non ci siano interventi di persone spiacevoli. Lettrice non sai leggere tra le righe un uomo semplicissimo come il Papero? Il Papero è verace.


 il papero è verace ma tu sei come lui...una cogliona...


----------



## Lettrice (12 Luglio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo :idea:. "Picchieremmo come dei fabbri".*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A me hanno fatto morir dalle risate... mi aspettassero facessero scendere in campo Tyler Durden:carneval::rotfl:

Tutto sommato son contenta perche' almeno mi hanno lasciata dormire:blank::


----------



## Anna A (12 Luglio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ammazza che falli!!! Davvero mondiale meritato sinceramente, mi ha fatto piacere vederli giocare*...magari l'Italia giocasse come loro :unhappy:*


a dire la verità gioca anche meglio, però se manca la motivazione non vale niente giocare bene (parlo dell'italia di quest'anno) e cmq siamo 4 volte campioni del mondo, mica bruscolini..


----------



## Daniele (12 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> a dire la verità gioca anche meglio, però se manca la motivazione non vale niente giocare bene (parlo dell'italia di quest'anno) e cmq siamo 4 volte campioni del mondo, mica bruscolini..


L'Italia di quest'anno non era paragonabile alla Spagna, purtroppo....erano tutti smunti, come se fossero stanchi in anticipo. Poveretti, mi spiace per loro, ma è pesante avere una coppa enorme sulle spalle e "dover" fare bella figura per dimostrare di valere, forse senza di quella avrebbero in assurdo giocato meglio.


----------



## Papero (12 Luglio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> L'Italia di quest'anno non era paragonabile alla Spagna, purtroppo....erano tutti smunti, come se fossero stanchi in anticipo. Poveretti, mi spiace per loro, ma è pesante avere una coppa enorme sulle spalle e "dover" fare bella figura per dimostrare di valere, forse senza di quella avrebbero in assurdo giocato meglio.


Con il bistrattato  C.T. Donadoni all'europeo la spagna l'abbiamo fatta penare parecchio, anzi, forse abbiamo giocato meglio di loro...

Il problema è stato quell'arrogante di Lippi che per meritocrazia ha portato gente bollita e non motivata. Con un allenatore nuovo sicuramente avremmo fatto più bella figura


----------



## Papero (12 Luglio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> il papero è verace ma tu sei come lui...una cogliona...


Altro esempio di sfigato segaiolo arrogante


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Luglio 2010)

Con questa mozione Eteocle ha l'onore di provare come primo utente la nuova esperienza di poter solo leggere ... lo ringrazio per aver collaudato il sistema, ma non di più


----------



## contepinceton (12 Luglio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Altro esempio di sfigato segaiolo arrogante


Ma no dai, si è offerto come cavia per sperimentare il nuovo sistema no?


----------



## Papero (12 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Con questa mozione Eteocle ha l'onore di provare come primo utente la nuova esperienza di poter solo leggere ... lo ringrazio per aver collaudato il sistema, ma non di più


peccato che poi ritornerà...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Luglio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> peccato che poi ritornerà...


Forse gli diamo intanto un motivo reale per comportarsi meglio - è cazzone perché a qualcuno piace così.


----------



## tinkerbell (12 Luglio 2010)

Basta che poi tutti (indistintamente) quelli momentaneamente bannati non tornino per ricominciare i litigi....se si accetta un sistema bisogna poi dar colpo di spugna e ricominciare da capo senza dietrologie e vomitini di cibo non digerito...ve en prego...altrimenti le liti e i battibecchi non termineranno mai in questo posto!


----------



## Lettrice (12 Luglio 2010)

Soprattutto c'e' chi potrebbe dimostrare di essere meglio.

Ma pare sempre brutto farlo.


----------



## Anna A (12 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Con questa mozione Eteocle ha l'onore di provare come primo utente la nuova esperienza di poter solo leggere ... lo ringrazio per aver collaudato il sistema, ma non di più


hai deciso tu o ha preso tot cetrioli negativi?
vedi che mica è facile capire, anche perché il punteggio non è trasparente quindi può sempre restare il dubbio che poi tu agisca per conto tuo.


----------



## tinkerbell (12 Luglio 2010)

Ma ci sarà un sistema automatico....credo... tot punti - ricevuti, trasparenza.... tot punti acquistati (1 al giorno mipare di aver capito) e, tornati a to, riammessi in automatico... non era così?


----------



## Anna A (12 Luglio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Ma ci sarà un sistema automatico....credo... tot punti - ricevuti, trasparenza.... tot punti acquistati (1 al giorno mipare di aver capito) e, tornati a to, riammessi in automatico... non era così?


siamo ancora in rodaggio. vedremo fra un po' se il sistema funziona o se invece creerà ancora più casino.


----------



## Lettrice (12 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> siamo ancora in rodaggio. vedremo fra un po' se il sistema funziona o se invece creerà ancora più casino.


Ovviamente creera' piu' casino... se non altro perche' qualcuno, sempre anonimo, usa la possibilita' di lasciare un messaggio per fare viscide insinuazioni


----------



## contepinceton (12 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ovviamente creera' piu' casino... se non altro perche' qualcuno, sempre anonimo, usa la possibilita' di lasciare un messaggio per fare viscide insinuazioni


Basta non cascarci no?
Per esempio IO il Conte, di quante viscide insinuazioni sono stato vittima?
E fatalità sempre e solo dalle stesse persone e con un'insistenza da brivido.
Ergo?

Faccio poi notare che Admin, ha detto che dopo aver rodato il sistema, si dimetterà anche lui dalla carica e lascerà che il forum brilli di luce propria.

Come dire: siete grandi adulteri, pardon adulti, vaccinati.
Avete voluto la bicicletta: pedalate, io non ho certo tempo e voglia di star lì a badarvi come bambini dell'asilo.

Contessa dice: Così è se vi pare.
Io dico: A ciascuno il suo.

Se tutti si impegnano a far andare bene le robe, il forum resterà piacevole. Perchè "vario".


----------



## Lettrice (12 Luglio 2010)

Non ha capito che il Conte non potrebbe neanche votare.

Ha ragione, infatti la lascio proseguire, non mi mischio...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Luglio 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Basta non cascarci no?
> Per esempio IO il Conte, di quante viscide insinuazioni sono stato vittima?
> E fatalità sempre e solo dalle stesse persone e con un'insistenza da brivido.
> Ergo?
> ...


 Tu SEI viscido, non sei vittima di nulla.


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2010)

*Allora*

L'italia ha fatto la fine che si è meritata...a causa di quel coionazzo di allenatore vittima della sua arroganza!Perchè l'arroganza di lippi e nel non aver capito di esser solo un allenatore fortunato...invece ha pensato di esser pure bravo....e la vita lo ha punito!!!!Io dico...hai avuto la fortuna di vincere....lascia da vincitore...magari qualcuno  poteva credere che eri un pò bravo....!!!Etocle........eteocle...insomma...sei sempre lo stesso.....!!:unhappy:


----------



## Anna A (12 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> L'italia ha fatto la fine che si è meritata...a causa di quel coionazzo di allenatore vittima della sua arroganza!Perchè l'arroganza di lippi e nel non aver capito di esser solo un allenatore fortunato...invece ha pensato di esser pure bravo....e la vita lo ha punito!!!!Io dico...hai avuto la fortuna di vincere....lascia da vincitore...magari qualcuno poteva credere che eri un pò bravo....!!!Etocle........eteocle...insomma...sei sempre lo stesso.....!!:unhappy:


 
mah.. su lippi mi astengo dal giudicarlo negativamente, anche perché è lampante che di mezzo si sono messi come sempre i poteri forti. e non c'è niente da fare, se una multinazionale paga per la pubblicità di tizio, lippi non è libero di dire io tizio in nazionale non lo voglio. siamo bravi, siamo astuti, ma siamo lontani dall'ideale di calcio pulito che tanto tifiamo.


----------



## Papero (12 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tu SEI viscido, non sei vittima di nulla.


Per me sei un attimino ossessionata... perchè da donna intelligente quale sei mi resta difficile credere che non ti accorgi che lo stile di astro è completamente diverso da quello di contepinceton.

Se Astro fosse veramente conte resterei super deluso ma io so che non è così

edit: a parte il post sopra :mrgreen:


----------



## Giusy (12 Luglio 2010)

Io dico solo questo: sarò scema io ma tutto ciò mi sembra troppo complicato, ed inutile, non porta a nulla. Se ho capito bene chi riceve punti negativi può solo leggere e poi rientrare una volta riacquistati punti positivi. Chi ha la testa malata rientrerà con la testa malata come prima, se non peggio, o no????
Ma non si può semplicemente lasciare che ognuno scriva quel che vuole? Agli altri utenti facoltà di ignorare, ovviamente, arma migliore per spuntare le armi del provocatore. La psicologia infantile insegna che proibire senza che il bambino abbia compreso e interiorizzato il motivo della proibizione stuzzica ancor più la sua curiosità, ergo farà proprio ciò che gli è stato proibito.
Se entro e scrivo su questo forum non mi interessa calcolare i punti positivi o negativi, nè sapere quanti ne hanno gli altri utenti, se qualcuno mi innervosisce o lo ritengo fuori luogo mi faccio una risata e non rispondo!
E che diamine! (e che pall.....!).

Buona giornata a tutti!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> hai deciso tu o ha preso tot cetrioli negativi?
> vedi che mica è facile capire, anche perché il punteggio non è trasparente quindi può sempre restare il dubbio che poi tu agisca per conto tuo.


Come tutti gli utenti, posso contribuire al punteggio di un utente. Chi offende altri si merita un punteggio negativo e io glielo do volentieri, soprattutto ora che non devo più giustificare ogni passo della mia vita tortuosa da amministratore.

Non è nella mia indole di leggere nel forum e tollerare le offese gratuite. Ma a differenza di prima (e forse questo ti è sfuggito), il mio è *un voto fra tanti*. Se Alex è sospeso, è perché ci sono anche altri utenti che hanno trovato i suoi contributi abominevoli.


----------



## ranatan (12 Luglio 2010)

Scusate...leggo oggi dopo un paio di settimane di assenza.
Mi sono persa completamente,. non capisco più nulla...mi potete fare un sunto di questa storia dei punteggi?
Grazie e un bacio a tutti


----------



## Papero (12 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Come tutti gli utenti, posso contribuire al punteggio di un utente. Chi offende altri si merita un punteggio negativo e io glielo do volentieri, soprattutto ora che non devo più giustificare ogni passo della mia vita tortuosa da amministratore.
> 
> Non è nella mia indole di leggere nel forum e tollerare le offese gratuite. Ma a differenza di prima (e forse questo ti è sfuggito), il mio è *un voto fra tanti*. Se Alex è sospeso, è perché ci sono anche altri utenti che hanno trovato i suoi contributi abominevoli.


Perchè non ve ne siete accorte? No perchè è questo che non capisco... il tizio offende a manetta e vi sembra strano che venga bannato?! A prescindere dal sistema un personaggio così negativo secondo me va estromesso e stop.


----------



## Giusy (12 Luglio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Perchè non ve ne siete accorte? No perchè è questo che non capisco... il tizio offende a manetta e vi sembra strano che venga bannato?! A prescindere dal sistema un personaggio così negativo secondo me va estromesso e stop.


Tanto poi si iscrive nuovamente come clone....


----------



## Papero (12 Luglio 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Tanto poi si iscrive nuovamente come clone....


Ecco... magari su questo bisogna fare i controlli. E comunque sono dell'idea che se con il clone si comporta bene si potrebbe fare anche a meno di bannarlo...


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2010)

*Papero*

Etocle non si comporta sempre male...adesso non esageriamo....!Però ragazzi cerchiamo anche di comprendere....il disappunto di qualche nostalgico.....!!


----------



## Amoremio (12 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> sei brutta, vecchia, cattiva e acida ... mi è sembrata una firma...


a me hanno scritto che sono molto acida su un post in cui sottolineavo a un'utente l'opportunità del chiarimento che aveva fatto, dato che altri interventi potevano aver dato un'impressione diversa


----------



## Mari' (12 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Inizia la fase 2 della moderazione democratica. Dal prossimo fine settimana, utenti con *meno di 0 punti *di reputazione non potranno partecipare attivamente nel forum, gruppi sociali, album, messaggi dei vistatori, né inviare email, messaggi privati o riceverne nuovi.
> 
> I contenuti saranno comunque visibili (in sola lettura) come a tutti gli utenti iscritti.
> 
> ...




OK :leggi:  :saggio: .


----------



## Anna A (12 Luglio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Perchè non ve ne siete accorte? No perchè è questo che non capisco... il tizio offende a manetta e vi sembra strano che venga bannato?! A prescindere dal sistema un personaggio così negativo secondo me va estromesso e stop.


intanto non sei te a decidere chi deve andare o restare.. poi guarda, non fai altro che buttare benzina sul fuoco e lo sai.
anche io meritavo il ban per come ti ho trattato ma non mi hanno bannata e per te questo continuerà ad essere il tormento della tua vita.
facciamone anche il tormentone dell'estate caliente del forum, dai..
waka, waka, anna go out, waka, waka ...


----------



## Anna A (12 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> OK :leggi: :saggio: .




ciao Marì!


----------



## Mari' (12 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ciao Marì!


Ciao Anna :mrgreen: .


----------



## contepinceton (12 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> intanto non sei te a decidere chi deve andare o restare.. poi guarda, non fai altro che buttare benzina sul fuoco e lo sai.
> anche io meritavo il ban per come ti ho trattato ma non mi hanno bannata e per te questo continuerà ad essere il tormento della tua vita.
> facciamone anche il tormentone dell'estate caliente del forum, dai..
> waka, waka, anna go out, waka, waka ...


Anna. Fermate. Papero da vero signore ti ha teso la mano e detto che ci mette una piera par sora. Credimi non sarà affatto il tormento della sua vita. Tu non provocare. Non tirare la corda. Credame, quando vengo esasperato io mollo sempre la presa. Papero è uomo con le palle. Ok?
Firmato: Contepince.


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2010)

*Marì*

Zia marì ben tornata....allora?hai visto.......le ultime?


----------



## Mari' (12 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Zia marì ben tornata....allora?hai visto.......le ultime?


Ciao nipote preferito  per il resto: No comment!


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2010)

*Marì*

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:abbiam avuto un rapporto tribolato i primi tempi...poi hai capito che nonostante io sia un grandissimo rompi....son sempre il male minore....!!:up:


----------



## Papero (12 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> intanto non sei te a decidere chi deve andare o restare.. poi guarda, non fai altro che buttare benzina sul fuoco e lo sai.
> anche io meritavo il ban per come ti ho trattato ma non mi hanno bannata e per te questo continuerà ad essere il tormento della tua vita.
> facciamone anche il tormentone dell'estate caliente del forum, dai..
> waka, waka, anna go out, waka, waka ...


ma de che


----------



## contepinceton (12 Luglio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> ma de che


Papero buono eh? Poi credici, si sente male si sente in colpa e si dice...Dio mio cosa sono andata a combinare. Buono Papero. Scoltame mi.


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2010)

*Papero...e anna*

Io vorrei porgere una preghiera a voi e a tutti gli utenti me compreso...!In onore del"Maresciallo"per quelle che erano le sue ultime volontà e i suoi ultimi intendimenti....cerchiam di andar d'accordo e di non degenerare in sterili polemiche....facciamolo in nore alla sua memoria!Io ho già iniziato....aspetto voi!!:up::rotfl:


----------



## Papero (12 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io vorrei porgere una preghiera a voi e a tutti gli utenti me compreso...!In onore del"Maresciallo"per quelle che erano le sue ultime volontà e i suoi ultimi intendimenti....cerchiam di andar d'accordo e di non degenerare in sterili polemiche....facciamolo in nore alla sua memoria!Io ho già iniziato....aspetto voi!!:up::rotfl:


Lungi da me carissimo oscuro il voler litigare con AnnaA. Per me era tutto finito e non mi aspettavo certo che lei tirasse fuori ancora quella storiella... E non sono certo io, come giustamente lei asserisce, a decidere chi debba uscire dal forum o meno! Sarà il caldo, che ne so :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2010)

*Papero*

Apprezzo......e ti ringrazio!Capisco che non è semplice....io con Persa scazzo ogni tanto.....:rotfl:ma, proprio in onore del"maresciallo"che ci è stato portato via in questo modo così repentino e spero definitivo...vorrei cercar di esser un utente migliore...!Vorrei che almeno il"maresciallo"si consolasse pensando che dopo la sua dipartita questo posto è un posto migliore....che i suoi fulgidi sforzi siano serviti a qualcosa.....ecco ragazzi..onoriamo la sua memoria....rendendo migliori noi stessi!!:up:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Luglio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Lungi da me carissimo oscuro il voler litigare con AnnaA. Per me era tutto finito e non mi aspettavo certo che lei tirasse fuori ancora quella storiella... E non sono certo io, come giustamente lei asserisce, a decidere chi debba uscire dal forum o meno! Sarà il caldo, che ne so :mrgreen:


Me tocca insegnarte tutto. L'ABC. Ti sta solo chiedendo attenzione scemottolo... Anna è si o no una donna? Papero, sta facendo di tutto per dimostrarti che lei Anna A, non è affatto una vecchietta Minchiapriva...capisci? Chi disprezza compra...ahahahahaah
Pince.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Apprezzo......e ti ringrazio!Capisco che non è semplice....io con Persa scazzo ogni tanto.....:rotfl:ma, proprio in onore del"maresciallo"che ci è stato portato via in questo modo così repentino e spero definitivo...vorrei cercar di esser un utente migliore...!Vorrei che almeno il"maresciallo"si consolasse pensando che dopo la sua dipartita questo posto è un posto migliore....che i suoi fulgidi sforzi siano serviti a qualcosa.....ecco ragazzi..onoriamo la sua memoria....rendendo migliori noi stessi!!:up:


Allora Oscuro: schiarisciti la gola: il rospo lo hai sputato. 
VUoi essere un utente migliore?
LASSALO PERDERE il maresciallo...ok? 
Basta è finita...la dittatura è crollata...il muro di Berlino non c'è più...è estate...ci sono le sagre...datti alle feste!
Pince.


----------



## Mari' (12 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Apprezzo......e ti ringrazio!Capisco che non è semplice....io con Persa scazzo ogni tanto.....:rotfl:ma, proprio in onore del"maresciallo"che ci è stato portato via in questo modo così repentino e spero definitivo...vorrei cercar di esser un utente migliore...!Vorrei che almeno il"maresciallo"si consolasse pensando che dopo la sua dipartita questo posto è un posto migliore....che i suoi fulgidi sforzi siano serviti a qualcosa.....ecco ragazzi..*onoriamo la sua memoria*....rendendo migliori noi stessi!!:up:




*E sia!*​
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zIJIBo9bJk0


:carneval:​


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2010)

*Pince*

Ecco pince vale anche per te....!Hai avuto un rapporto conflittuale con il"maresciallo"adesso placa la tua ira....ecerca anche tu di onorar la sua memoria rispettando i suoi intendimenti e le sue finalità!:rotfl:


----------



## Anna A (12 Luglio 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Me tocca insegnarte tutto. L'ABC. Ti sta solo chiedendo attenzione scemottolo... Anna è si o no una donna? Papero, sta facendo di tutto per dimostrarti che lei Anna A, non è affatto una vecchietta Minchiapriva...capisci? Chi disprezza compra...ahahahahaah
> Pince.


ma che t'inventi johnny...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2010)

*Pince*

Non pince.....cosa saremmo senza ricordi?Ascolta....ricordare ed onorare il"Maresciallo"è u modo per sentirlo ancora vicino a noi...quella vicinanza che a suo modo non ci ha mai fatto mancare!!


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2010)

*Anna*

Estendo la mia fulgida preghiera anche a te...sorella di tante battaglie....deponi l'ascia di guerra e onora la memoria del"maresciallo"!!!


----------



## Anna A (12 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Estendo la mia fulgida preghiera anche a te...sorella di tante battaglie....deponi l'ascia di guerra e onora la memoria del"maresciallo"!!!


fratello di tante battaglie, hai ragione, deponiamo l'ascia una volta per tutte.
(io la ho riposta sotto il cuscino )

:dracula:


----------



## Mari' (12 Luglio 2010)

... e mo? ... che si fa?


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2010)

*Anna*

Grazie so di poter contare sulla tua vicinanza e voglio credere che ovunque sia il"Maresciallo"sarà orgoglioso di noi....di quest'ampio afflato,di questa ritrovata e mai persa serenità!!Adesso la mestizia di un addio così funesto è affrancata dai nostri buoni proprositi....impegniamoci cara Anna perchè la figura del Marescuiallo non sia stata del tutto inutile!!Grazie:up:


----------



## Mari' (12 Luglio 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I90iSv26zUk


​


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2010)

*Marì*

E adesso continueremo per la nostra strada.....impettiti e fieri.....!!:up:


----------



## Mari' (12 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> E adesso continueremo per la nostra strada.....impettiti e fieri.....!!:up:


Parliamo di cose serie va  ho letto che il sidacato a cui tu appartieni e' in agitazioni ... ci sono novita'?


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2010)

*Marì*

Marì.....ero serio pure prima:rotfl:!Cmq siamo alle solite....solite promesse non mantenute....solito trattamento....quanto mi piacerebbe che nessuno di noi perda la memoria alle prossime elezioni....!Io non andrò più a votare....adesso vermante basta.....!Ieri ho visto il film DRAQUILA della guzzanti....e son rimasto veramente basito.....!!


----------



## contepinceton (12 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco pince vale anche per te....!Hai avuto un rapporto conflittuale con il"maresciallo"adesso placa la tua ira....ecerca anche tu di onorar la sua memoria rispettando i suoi intendimenti e le sue finalità!:rotfl:


ragazzo. La mia è stata un'intifada. Pensa quando lui mi ha gettato nella prigione di Montecristo. Conte Libero...
Pince.

Pensiamo ai veri casini della vita, tipo quelli di Ellina o di Giuma, ragazzi facciamo qualcosa per Giuma, dai Daniele do stai tu che parli sempre tanto.


----------



## Mari' (12 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Marì.....ero serio pure prima:rotfl:!Cmq siamo alle solite....solite promesse non mantenute....solito trattamento....quanto mi piacerebbe che nessuno di noi perda la memoria alle prossime elezioni....!Io non andrò più a votare....adesso vermante basta.....!Ieri ho visto il film *DRAQUILA della guzzanti*....e son rimasto veramente basito.....!!


Ottimo documento, ma si sa che poi gli italiani hanno scarsa memoria 

Io non voto piu' da, piu' o meno 20anni


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2010)

*Marì*

Si però poi mi chiedo:Ma chi dice la  verità?dov'è la verià?Altro discorso e ciò che volglaimo credere...e allora quella diventa la nostra verità.....!!


----------



## Mari' (12 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si però poi mi chiedo:Ma chi dice la  verità?dov'è la verià?Altro discorso e ciò che volglaimo credere...e allora quella diventa la nostra verità.....!!


La verita' e' che all'Aquila hanno pappato tutti ... come in Sardegna con il G8, a Napoli per la monnezza etc etc etc, la lista e' troppo lunga :incazzato:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si però poi mi chiedo:Ma chi dice la  verità?dov'è la verià?Altro discorso e ciò che volglaimo credere...e allora quella diventa la nostra verità.....!!


Oscuro non esiste la verità assoluta. Ma un insieme di punti di vista assurti a verità parziali. Ogni verità parziale assurta a verità assoluta porta il triste nome di IDEOLOGIA. Sai meglio di me, che sotto un'ideologia si spendono immense forze nello stato di polizia.

Credimi anche tra un uomo e una donna si istaura l'ideologia: quando lei per paura delle sue insicurezze, parte per la tangente e ti ricatta dicendoti: o la pensi come me o vai a fare in culo. O peggio tira la corda per vedere fino a quanto può spingersi senza che la mandi fare in culo. Dopo che l'hai mandata si dice: Visto che avevo ragione? La mia vocina dentro mi aveva detto di non fidarmi, di non lasciarmi andare, di non salire sulla carriola. La mia pusillanimità mi ha salvato ancora una volta. Eh si sono una gran donna: ho sempre ragione io.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Luglio 2010)

Astro, puoi dire al tuo marito che l'ho riabilitato, non va bene che usa il tuo account e confonde gli utenti. Grazie


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2010)

*Ma allora*

Ma allora essendoci verità parziali....crederemo alla verità che ci piace di più ben sapendo che possa esser fallace?A questo non piace sai.....!!


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2010)

*Marì*

C'erà gente felice del terremoto all'aquila...ma ti rendi conto?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Astro, puoi dire al tuo marito che l'ho riabilitato, non va bene che usa il tuo account e* confonde gli utenti*. Grazie


 Non c'è pericolo...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non c'è pericolo...


Preciso: confonde me :mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (12 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> C'erà gente felice del terremoto all'aquila...ma ti rendi conto?


SI. E' una vergogna, maledetti! :incazzato:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Preciso: confonde me :mrgreen:


Grazie Admin.
Ieri era l'11 luglio.


----------



## Mari' (12 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Grazie Admin.
> Ieri era l'11 luglio.


Pero' una cosa te la devo dire Pinceton ... questi occhi, questo sguardo e' diabolico, fa paura


----------



## Papero (12 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Grazie Admin.
> Ieri era l'11 luglio.


Bentornato contepinceton! :up:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Preciso: confonde me :mrgreen:


Admin...non vedo gli avatar degli altri e non ho la messaggistica privata...


----------



## contepinceton (12 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pero' una cosa te la devo dire Pinceton ... questi occhi, questo sguardo e' diabolico, fa paura


Non sto affatto bene.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Admin...non vedo gli avatar degli altri e non ho la messaggistica privata...


Ah si scusate che mona...bastava sistemare le opzioni...scusatemi per lìOT, mi gira la testa.


----------



## Mari' (12 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non sto affatto bene.


Questo mi dispiace comprati un:









contro il malocchio


----------



## Anna A (12 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Admin...non vedo gli avatar degli altri e non ho la messaggistica privata...


ti sta bene. stai in castigo a espiare ancora un po'..


----------



## Mari' (12 Luglio 2010)

*Admin*

E per Alce che si fa?


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2010)

*Conte*

Esageri con le pugnette...datti tregua!!:up:


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2010)

*Ma allora*

Ma allora torna pure il"MARESCIALLO"?:incazzato:


----------



## Mari' (12 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> E per *Alce* che si fa?


Qualcuno ha sue notizie?


----------



## Mari' (12 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma allora torna pure il"MARESCIALLO"?:incazzato:


Pare proprio di si  .


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2010)

*....*

nessuna notizia...mi era simpatico domandaerchè è stato bannato?Contenzioso con il maresciallo?o con qualche suo adepto?


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2010)

*Marì*

Allora quando torna facciamogli una bella festa di bentornato....................!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (12 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> nessuna notizia...mi era simpatico domandaerchè è stato bannato?Contenzioso con il maresciallo?o con qualche suo adepto?


BOH! :condom:


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2010)

*Marì*

Bho?che risposta è?Volglio la verità....:rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (12 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora quando torna facciamogli una bella festa di bentornato....................!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Manco con le pinze ... io perdono ma non dimentico, purtroppo


----------



## Mari' (12 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bho?che risposta è?Volglio la verità....:rotfl:


Veramente, non ricordo.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> E per Alce che si fa?


L'amnistia per gli altri si fa secondo il programma. Una eccezione per confermare la regola sta bene


----------



## Mari' (12 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> L'amnistia per gli altri si fa secondo il programma. Una eccezione per confermare la regola sta bene


OK :up:


----------



## Papero (12 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> nessuna notizia...mi era simpatico domandaerchè è stato bannato?Contenzioso con il maresciallo?o con qualche suo adepto?


l'ultima volta è stato visto qui...



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Una risposta del ***** a comportamenti del *****  di cui non sai nulla e su cui è preferibile stendere un velo  pietoso.





ignavius ha detto:


> Sarai anche il cane da guardia di questo posto, ma  vedi pure tu di abbassare il tono!
> Spero che appena Bruja si farà viva ti accorci la catena.


Una uscita in grande stile di alce/ignavius


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2010)

*Marì*

Io son contento che ritorna......sicuramente ne gadagneremo in serenità e buon senso....!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io son contento che ritorna......sicuramente ne gadagneremo in serenità e buon senso....!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Gli ho scritto tempo fa su fb, e per mail, ma non mi ha risposto. Alce, un grande uomo! Un grande!


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2010)

*Papero*

Grande Alce.....:up:Bè con quella catena alla fine ci si è pure strozzato...:rotfl:bè mai far giocare i bambini con giochi pericolosi!!


----------



## messalina (12 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non sto affatto bene.


Ma quando ti ho visto eri bellissimo!


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2010)

*.......*

Magari l'hai ridotto così tu.....!


----------



## contepinceton (12 Luglio 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Ma quando ti ho visto eri bellissimo!


Mia cara,
Tu mi hai guardato con certi occhi e sotto certi punti di vista.
Darei la mia vita perchè una certa tal donna mi vedesse in questo esatto tuo modo.
Ma niente: la rabbia e il dolore l'hanno accecata e capisci bene che i cani bastonati, continuano a mordere la mano che si avvicina a loro con tenerezza. Non sanno riconoscerla. E piuttosto di rischiare, preferiscono mordere. 
Non ho più carne.


----------



## messalina (12 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Magari l'hai ridotto così tu.....!


Con me gli uomini diventano più belli e acquistano luce negli occhi..io adoro gli uomini!


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2010)

*Messalina*

Certo....guarda che occhi il conte.....adesso non ha nenache più carne....spero ne abbia ancora un pò dove serve!!:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Magari l'hai ridotto così tu.....!


No, non è stata lei.
Lei è tra le persone che quando ho avuto bisogno mi ha aiutato.
Sono le uniche persone di cui io mi ricorderò.
Dimentico volentieri chi non mi ha amato o chi mi ha fatto del male.
Ma chi mi ha aiutato, mai.


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2010)

*Conte*

Vabbè....so, per la grande simpatia che nutro per lei signor conte!!


----------



## contepinceton (12 Luglio 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Con me gli uomini diventano più belli e acquistano luce negli occhi..io adoro gli uomini!


Vero! Tu sai far sentire una persona perfettamente a suo agio. Sei molto accondiscendente e materna. Rassicurante. Per una volta io il rospo mi sono sentito un principe.
E queste cose io non le dimentico.
Mi commuovono dentro e mi fanno felice.
Mi ripagano di tante delusioni ed amarezze.
Tutti sbagliamo, no?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo....guarda che occhi il conte.....adesso non ha nenache più carne....spero ne abbia ancora un pò dove serve!!:rotfl:


Sto facendo la cura Matraini. 
Un portento.


----------



## Anna A (12 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo....guarda che occhi il conte.....adesso non ha nenache più carne....spero ne abbia ancora un pò dove serve!!:rotfl:


 in effetti :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> in effetti :rotfl:


Non puoi negare che i miei occhi ti leggano dentro eh?
Anna grazie per i mandarini che mi hai mandato durante la prigionia!


----------



## Anna A (12 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Non puoi negare che i miei occhi ti leggano dentro eh?*
> Anna grazie per i mandarini che mi hai mandato durante la prigionia!


ma quando mai, dai conte.. sai benissimo che gli occhi delle donne non sono leggibili nel modo che credi tu.
so che ti fa piacere crederlo, però poi ti accorgi dalle cantonate che prendi (se le prendi) di non avevi capito niente.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma quando mai, dai conte.. sai benissimo che gli occhi delle donne non sono leggibili nel modo che credi tu.
> so che ti fa piacere crederlo, però poi ti accorgi dalle cantonate che prendi (se le prendi) di non avevi capito niente.



Verissimo. L'ultima è stata davvero terrificante, se non mi scanso all'ultimo momento ero perduto.
Infatti io pensavo che i suoi occhi dicessero sono veramente contenta di stare un po' con te, invece dicevano, dio che palle sto qua...Vero...le cantonate sono sempre dietro l'angolo. E magari senti dentro perfino la voce della mamma che ti dice..." Visto ti avevo detto che non ti voleva davvero bene. Ma tu hai voluto fare di testa tua"...
La vita di noi libertini è piena di insidie!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Luglio 2010)

A me pare che il tono che alcuni utenti stanno prendendo vada oltre in questo thread e altri (v. Maresciallo)... vada oltre non dico il regolamento o la netiquette o la buona educazione, ma il minimo rispetto che è dovuto alle persone.
Mi ricordano iene (senza alcun riferimento a Lettrice) che si spartiscono una carogna.
Solo che la carogna tale non è.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Verissimo. L'ultima è stata davvero terrificante, se non mi scanso all'ultimo momento ero perduto.
> Infatti io pensavo che i suoi occhi dicessero sono veramente contenta di stare un po' con te, invece dicevano, dio che palle sto qua...Vero...le cantonate sono sempre dietro l'angolo. E magari senti dentro perfino la voce della mamma che ti dice..." Visto ti avevo detto che non ti voleva davvero bene. Ma tu hai voluto fare di testa tua"...
> La vita di noi libertini è piena di insidie!


Tu ti illudi di essere libertino invece riesci solo a essere patetico.
Ed è altrettanto patetico chi si eccita di far parte della "combriccola trasgressiva"... ma de che?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tu ti illudi di essere libertino invece riesci solo a essere patetico.
> Ed è altrettanto patetico chi si eccita di far parte della "combriccola trasgressiva"... ma de che?


Suppongo tu abbia ragione, mia cara. Sono solo un povero sfigato. Non sono neanche mai stato capace farmi amare, dall'unica donna che mi interessava. Non ho più denti da quante scarpate che ho preso in faccia. Ma questo è il mio destino. Vero hai ragione il topic sta deragliando. Mi zittisco.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Suppongo tu abbia ragione, mia cara. Sono solo un povero sfigato. Non sono neanche mai stato capace farmi amare, dall'unica donna che mi interessava. Non ho più denti da quante scarpate che ho preso in faccia. Ma questo è il mio destino. Vero hai ragione il topic sta deragliando. Mi zittisco.


 In questo post sarcastico hai sfiorato la verità, non tua, ma umana.
Ma certamente non è quello che volevi.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In questo post sarcastico hai sfiorato la verità, non tua, ma umana.
> Ma certamente non è quello che volevi.


Scusami Persa, ma il sarcasmo non è mai stato nelle mie corde: lungi dal compatirmi posso parlare solo di esperienza vissuta. La mia è così:
Caro dato che mi sono accorta che sei un insicurone sempre bisognoso di conferme, anzichè passare la vita a rassicurarti, perchè ti amo, passo la vita a massacrare la tua autostima, ferendo il tuo orgoglio e facendoti sentire un povero topolino, con cui io gatta gioco. Oppure un cagnolino in attesa dell'osso. Allora Dio per non fare in modo che un essere come me soccomba ha creato le pie donne, di queste sono rimaste pochissimi esemplari, Messalina è tra questi. Chiedi personalmente alla Contessa Matraini se un uomo come me è capace del benchè minimo sarcasmo. 
Ammetto sono totalmente inerme contro la perfidia femminile. Io sono un emotivo. Metto sempre in gioco tutto me stesso senza tenere mai nulla per me. Ma ho scoperto che quando sono povero loro sono felici perchè versano miele e assenzio sul mio cuore. Senza il cuore non si combina nulla.
Triste quel cuore che non sa riconoscere il volto dell'amore. Triste. Teme sempre di rimetterci qualcosa ed è oberato dalla forma più terrificante di egoismo. QUello che suona così: Ma io, ma io, maio, ma io, ma io. Ma lassa perdere i tuoi guai no? Lassagli perdere che qua c'è solo un pover'uomo che ha bisogno di un abbraccio. No eh? Non se ne parla. Ovvio faccio schifo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Scusami Persa, ma il sarcasmo non è mai stato nelle mie corde: lungi dal compatirmi posso parlare solo di esperienza vissuta. La mia è così:
> Caro dato che mi sono accorta che sei un insicurone sempre bisognoso di conferme, anzichè passare la vita a rassicurarti, perchè ti amo, passo la vita a massacrare la tua autostima, ferendo il tuo orgoglio e facendoti sentire un povero topolino, con cui io gatta gioco. Oppure un cagnolino in attesa dell'osso. Allora Dio per non fare in modo che un essere come me soccomba ha creato le pie donne, di queste sono rimaste pochissimi esemplari, Messalina è tra questi. Chiedi personalmente alla Contessa Matraini se un uomo come me è capace del benchè minimo sarcasmo.
> Ammetto sono totalmente inerme contro la perfidia femminile. Io sono un emotivo. Metto sempre in gioco tutto me stesso senza tenere mai nulla per me. Ma ho scoperto che quando sono povero loro sono felici perchè versano miele e assenzio sul mio cuore. Senza il cuore non si combina nulla.
> Triste quel cuore che non sa riconoscere il volto dell'amore. Triste. Teme sempre di rimetterci qualcosa ed è oberato dalla forma più terrificante di egoismo. QUello che suona così: Ma io, ma io, maio, ma io, ma io. Ma lassa perdere i tuoi guai no? Lassagli perdere che qua c'è solo un pover'uomo che ha bisogno di un abbraccio. No eh? Non se ne parla. Ovvio faccio schifo.


 Boh ...per me esageri con le ombre...


----------



## contepinceton (12 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Boh ...per me esageri con le ombre...


Ti ho detto che sto malissimo.
Ragazzi voi vi preoccupate di Fedi, di Alce, ecc...ma a me manca da matti Moni.
Mika dove sei? 
Se devo confidare di avere incrociato nella mia vita un angelo quella è Mika.
Quando per me è stata ora di piangere, lei è stata una spalla umanissima.
Nessuno meglio di lei sapeva porre le questioni.


----------



## Lettrice (12 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A me pare che il tono che alcuni utenti stanno prendendo vada oltre in questo thread e altri (v. Maresciallo)... vada oltre non dico il regolamento o la netiquette o la buona educazione, ma il minimo rispetto che è dovuto alle persone.
> Mi ricordano iene (senza alcun riferimento a Lettrice) che si spartiscono una carogna.
> Solo che la carogna tale non è.


Quoto.


----------



## giobbe (12 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Astro, puoi dire al tuo marito che l'ho riabilitato, non va bene che usa il tuo account e confonde gli utenti. Grazie





Admin ha detto:


> L'amnistia per gli altri si fa secondo il programma. Una eccezione per confermare la regola sta bene


La Storia si ripete.
Anche sto giro hanno liberato Barabba! :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Luglio 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> La Storia si ripete.
> Anche sto giro hanno liberato Barabba! :carneval:


Sbagli giudeo, io sono il buon ladrone.


----------



## giobbe (12 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sbagli giudeo, io sono il buon ladrone.


:up:

Era una battuta senza intenzione di fare polemiche. 
Mi fa piacere tornare a leggerti.


----------



## Mari' (12 Luglio 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> Era una battuta senza intenzione di fare polemiche.
> Mi fa piacere tornare a leggerti.


Giobbe per favore leggi la mia firma 

Ciao


----------



## Eliade (12 Luglio 2010)

Bentornato a chi era andato. ^^

Perchè vedo il nick di etocle2 blu elettrico? 

Spero che questa moderazione basata sulla reputazione, sia utile.

Non l'ho mai usata come auto-moderazione.
Magari aiuta molto il fatto di non poter reputare troppo spesso lo stesso utente.

Mi sbaglio o i punti di reputazione aggiunti o levati variano in base al numero di messaggi di chi reputa?


----------



## Mari' (12 Luglio 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Bentornato a chi era andato. ^^
> 
> Perchè vedo il nick di etocle2 blu elettrico?
> 
> ...



Io ci spero tanto ... solo cosi le persone "oneste" potranno finalmente esporsi nel dare liberamente un giudizio senza farsi troppi nemici in giro ... e' tutto protetto dall'anonimato  .

Chiaro no?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Luglio 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Bentornato a chi era andato. ^^
> 
> Perchè vedo il nick di etocle2 *blu elettrico*?
> 
> ...


Il colore degli asfissiati :rotfl:

Per rimanere in tema: http://lamatiello.blogspot.com/2008/07/scorreggia-e-muore-asfissiato-nel-sonno.html :carneval:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Luglio 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Bentornato a chi era andato. ^^
> 
> Perchè vedo il nick di etocle2 blu elettrico?
> 
> ...


Sì, ma non in modo esagerato. 1000 messaggi danno un punto in più. Se si vede che viene abusato, aggiungo uno zero (significativo)


----------



## PecosBill (12 Luglio 2010)

*buonasera topolotti*

Contando che non posso allegare la sezione del profilo utente Eteocle2, SOLO come nota a margine vorrei precisare che:
1) ho -9 punti di reputazione e per aver dato del coglione a papero (ribadisco che sei un coglione e sono stato fin troppo educato) e astrosarcazzo (idem come sopra) ho ricevuto SOLO 3 messaggi negativi di disapprovazione
2) la matematica non è un'opinione e quindi -9-(-3) =-9+3=-6 e cioè già prima di aver ricevuto 'sti 3 punti di disapprovazione sarei dovuto essere a -6 e quindi "teoricamente" avrei dovuto essere già sospeso e ariquindi non sarei dovuto essere in grado del coglione anessuno (esattamente come quando ho chiesto come mai fossi a -8 punti e potessi scrivere- senza ricevere peraltro nessuna risposta logica. o meglio nessuna risposta a questo GROSSO dilemma:carneval
3) contando che per togliere un post dal forum servono almeno 10 punti di disapprovazione e i 2 post dove ho scritto coglione/a sono ancora lì, dovrebbe essere che ho ricevuto meno di 10 punti di disapprovazione e sempre perchè la matematica non è un'opinione direi che avrei dovuto avere punti positivi e non avendo ricevuto che 3 punti negativi non dovrei essere sospeso.
ERGO o qualcuno ha più peso quando da' punti di sapprovazione (cioè una segnalazione da' più di un punto - e in questo caso sarebbero almeno più di 3 per segnalazione negativa) oppure il nostro signor admin (o chi per esso) ha deciso che era il caso di sopendermi dopo aver messo in pratica questa fantomatica moderazione democratica
Detto questo dico che francamente non me ne frega un emerito cazzo di essere stato sospeso perchè sono stato senza scrivere qui per tantissimo tempo che posso fare tranquillamente a meno per tanto altro (o definitivamente) anche perchè:
con il ritorno di quella merda di mari' il posto si deprezza umanamente a livelli inverosimili
tornando quell'emerito idiota del conte che insieme alla sua fantomatica consorte fanno un duo veramente di imbecilli solo da poter pensare di reggerli
il paperotto che ribadisco è un povero coglione
messalina che non ne parliamo proprio....
ci manca solo ritorni quella falsa di Mika e avete fatto l'ein plein della cricca di stupidi, pesanti e inuntili coglioni/e...
credo che questo posto meriti di meglio di 'sti 4 morti di sonno arroganti, incredibilmente deficienti e umanamente a livelli di un organismo unicellulare...
vi leggerò comunque perchè non vorrei mai perdermi la soddisfazione di leggere qualche notizia negativa su qualcuno di questi coglioni che depreco...
Arrivederci e grazie, e prendendo a prestito le parole di ASU, branco di coglioni!


----------



## contepinceton (12 Luglio 2010)

PecosBill ha detto:


> Contando che non posso allegare la sezione del profilo utente Eteocle2, SOLO come nota a margine vorrei precisare che:
> 1) ho -9 punti di reputazione e per aver dato del coglione a papero (ribadisco che sei un coglione e sono stato fin troppo educato) e astrosarcazzo (idem come sopra) ho ricevuto SOLO 3 messaggi negativi di disapprovazione
> 2) la matematica non è un'opinione e quindi -9-(-3) =-9+3=-6 e cioè già prima di aver ricevuto 'sti 3 punti di disapprovazione sarei dovuto essere a -6 e quindi "teoricamente" avrei dovuto essere già sospeso e ariquindi non sarei dovuto essere in grado del coglione anessuno (esattamente come quando ho chiesto come mai fossi a -8 punti e potessi scrivere- senza ricevere peraltro nessuna risposta logica. o meglio nessuna risposta a questo GROSSO dilemma:carneval
> 3) contando che per togliere un post dal forum servono almeno 10 punti di disapprovazione e i 2 post dove ho scritto coglione/a sono ancora lì, dovrebbe essere che ho ricevuto meno di 10 punti di disapprovazione e sempre perchè la matematica non è un'opinione direi che avrei dovuto avere punti positivi e non avendo ricevuto che 3 punti negativi non dovrei essere sospeso.
> ...


Ma si può sapere una volta per tutte che cos'hai? Sembri un animale ferito. Chi ti ha fatto del male? Dai su. Ma perchè insulti tutti i miei amici? Guarda che ti posso giurare che a parlarci insieme Messalina è una donna coltissima. Mah...


----------



## PecosBill (12 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma si può sapere una volta per tutte che cos'hai? Sembri un animale ferito. Chi ti ha fatto del male? Dai su. Ma perchè insulti tutti i miei amici? Guarda che ti posso giurare che a parlarci insieme Messalina è una donna coltissima. Mah...


 ma infilati un palo su per il culo...capo dei coglioni....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Luglio 2010)

PecosBill ha detto:


> ma infilati un palo su per il culo...capo dei coglioni....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


dai, ancora uno che diventi tutto blu :rotfl:


----------



## PecosBill (12 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> dai, ancora uno che diventi tutto blu :rotfl:


in effetti il blu è il mio colore preferito...:up:


----------



## Micia (12 Luglio 2010)

*giovà*



Admin ha detto:


> dai, ancora uno che diventi tutto blu :rotfl:


non credo che comunque abbia un colorito roseo.


----------



## PecosBill (12 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> non credo che comunque abbia un colorito roseo.


 infatti ho preso un bel colore bronzeo ieri in piscina:mexican:


----------



## Lettrice (12 Luglio 2010)

PecosBill ha detto:


> infatti ho preso un bel colore bronzeo ieri in piscina:mexican:


Pure tu? Mi sono abbronzata piu' ieri in piscina che in un mese in Sardegna:rotfl:


----------



## PecosBill (12 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Forse gli diamo intanto un motivo reale per comportarsi meglio - è cazzone perché a qualcuno piace così.


vada per il cazzone perchè lo sono, ma bada bene che *A ME E SOLO A ME *piace (nel caso)....
e può essere che scrivo cose che altri trovano abominevoli, ma ti sfugge che la persistenza di personaggioni di spessore zero qui dentro è già di per se' abominevole


----------



## PecosBill (12 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pure tu? Mi sono abbronzata piu' ieri in piscina che in un mese in Sardegna:rotfl:


 è il cloro. che devo spiegartelo io?:mrgreen:


----------



## Lettrice (12 Luglio 2010)

PecosBill ha detto:


> è il cloro. che devo spiegartelo io?:mrgreen:


Ehmm...mi sa di si:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## PecosBill (12 Luglio 2010)

mi piacerebbe tanto sapere chi ha approvato il mio consiglio di infilarsi un palo su per il culo al conte:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (12 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io ci spero tanto ... solo cosi le persone "oneste" potranno finalmente esporsi nel dare liberamente un giudizio senza farsi troppi nemici in giro ... e' tutto protetto dall'anonimato  .
> 
> Chiaro no?


  Si questo indubbiamente. L'importante è che si diano queste valutazioni negative sulla base di un comportamento davvero errato e non sulla base di simpatie e antipatie.
Io ho preso due valutazioni negative, una dovutissima, lo ammetto...ma l'altra credo di averla presa solo per antipatia! 




Admin ha detto:


> Il colore degli asfissiati :rotfl:
> 
> Per rimanere in tema: http://lamatiello.blogspot.com/2008/07/scorreggia-e-muore-asfissiato-nel-sonno.html :carneval:


 Ah beh....



Admin ha detto:


> Sì, ma non in modo esagerato. 1000 messaggi danno un punto in più. Se si vede che viene abusato, aggiungo uno zero (significativo)


 Sarà bene che me ne ricordi! :mexican:


----------



## PecosBill (12 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Il colore degli asfissiati :rotfl:
> 
> Per rimanere in tema: http://lamatiello.blogspot.com/2008/07/scorreggia-e-muore-asfissiato-nel-sonno.html :carneval:


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
se vogliamo andare per colori devo dire che il rosso è quello della vergogna, caro il mio gattone malpelo:mexican:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Luglio 2010)

PecosBill ha detto:


> mi piacerebbe tanto sapere chi ha approvato il mio consiglio di infilarsi un palo su per il culo al conte:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Giuro che stavo cucinando non sono stata io...io disapprovo il turpiloquio, si sa.


----------



## PecosBill (12 Luglio 2010)

*zitti bambini che inizia l'ora di matematica.!!!!!!!!*

dopo aver riceuto 2 segnalazioni di disapprovazione per il post deel'infilzamento del palo  avevo 5 punti. in questo momento ho ricevuto per lo stesso post 2 rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:lassù qualcuno mi ama:rotfl::rotfl segnalazioni di approvazione e sono sceso a  4 punti...mmmmm cari topolotti/e topolotti in ascolto...come è possibile?
evidentemente o hanno più peso le disapprovazioni (ma questo VI era stato spiegato?) oppure QUALCUNO in particolare quando disapprova fa scendere il punteggio più di un punto (ed anche questo VI era stato conmunicato?):carneval:


----------



## PecosBill (12 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Giuro che stavo cucinando non sono stata io...*io disapprovo il turpiloquio, si sa*.


 buongustaia...:carneval:


----------



## Mari' (12 Luglio 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Si questo indubbiamente. *L'importante è che si diano queste valutazioni negative sulla base di un comportamento davvero errato e non sulla base di simpatie e antipatie.*
> Io ho preso due valutazioni negative, una dovutissima, lo ammetto...ma l'altra credo di averla presa solo per antipatia!


Ma questo e' ovvio  ... valutare solo secondo "coscienza" se si vuole veramente salvare il forum dai barbari  :up:


----------



## Micia (12 Luglio 2010)

*faccia bronzea*



PecosBill ha detto:


> mi piacerebbe tanto sapere chi ha approvato il mio consiglio di infilarsi un palo su per il culo al conte:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




perchè cerchi il plauso? non mi vorrai far credere che vuoi dimostrare attimi di insicurezza.
  solo attimi eh.


----------



## PecosBill (12 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> perchè cerchi il plauso? non mi vorrai far credere che vuoi dimostrare attimi di insicurezza.
> solo attimi eh.


 adesso faccio il serio....non intendo prendere nessun plauso...è sul serio che mi ha fatto ridere il fatto che qualcuno avesse approvato...presumo quindi che approvando COMUNQUE c'è qualcuno che vorrebbe dirgli la stessa cosa e (non dico che non lo fa perchè non ne ha il coraggio, non ho nemmeno pensato alla motivazione e nemmeno mi interessa) quindi approva me che gliel'ho scritto e quindi forse pensa che sarebbe (metaforicamente) d'uopo loa suddetta pratica al nobiliare utente


----------



## PecosBill (12 Luglio 2010)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8PtxJDsCAE


----------



## Anna A (12 Luglio 2010)

certo che fa un certo effetto notare certe incongruenze da parte di chi si è giusto poco fa scandalizzato per i toni di certi utenti...
Persa, sei di una partigianeria imbarazzante, lasciatelo dire. 
e impara a fare i nomi di chi critichi, tanto per dire.


----------



## PecosBill (12 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> certo che fa un certo effetto notare certe incongruenze da parte di chi si è giusto poco fa scandalizzato per i toni di certi utenti...
> Persa, sei di una partigianeria imbarazzante, lasciatelo dire.
> e impara a fare i nomi di chi critichi, tanto per dire.


 è la buona fede che fa la differenza anna...


----------



## Anna A (12 Luglio 2010)

PecosBill ha detto:


> Contando che non posso allegare la sezione del profilo utente Eteocle2, SOLO come nota a margine vorrei precisare che:
> 1) ho -9 punti di reputazione e per aver dato del coglione a papero (ribadisco che sei un coglione e sono stato fin troppo educato) e astrosarcazzo (idem come sopra) ho ricevuto SOLO 3 messaggi negativi di disapprovazione
> 2) la matematica non è un'opinione e quindi -9-(-3) =-9+3=-6 e cioè già prima di aver ricevuto 'sti 3 punti di disapprovazione sarei dovuto essere a -6 e quindi "teoricamente" avrei dovuto essere già sospeso e ariquindi non sarei dovuto essere in grado del coglione anessuno (esattamente come quando ho chiesto come mai fossi a -8 punti e potessi scrivere- senza ricevere peraltro nessuna risposta logica. o meglio nessuna risposta a questo GROSSO dilemma:carneval
> 3) contando che per togliere un post dal forum servono almeno 10 punti di disapprovazione e i 2 post dove ho scritto coglione/a sono ancora lì, dovrebbe essere che ho ricevuto meno di 10 punti di disapprovazione e sempre perchè la matematica non è un'opinione direi che avrei dovuto avere punti positivi e non avendo ricevuto che 3 punti negativi non dovrei essere sospeso.
> ...


ma vaffanculo, va.


----------



## Anna A (12 Luglio 2010)

PecosBill ha detto:


> è la buona fede che fa la differenza anna...


in questo caso no.
ma proprio per niente.
prova ad essere obiettivo. ci dai del branco di coglioni come ha fatto asu?
ma chi cazzo vi obbliga a frequentarci?
vedetevi fra di voi e auguri.


----------



## Eliade (12 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma questo e' ovvio  ... valutare solo secondo "coscienza" se si vuole veramente salvare il forum dai barbari :up:


 Secondo te ne saranno capaci/lo faranno tutti?
Spero di si. :up:


----------



## tinkerbell (12 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma si può sapere una volta per tutte che cos'hai? Sembri un animale ferito. Chi ti ha fatto del male? Dai su. Ma perchè insulti tutti i miei amici? Guarda che ti posso giurare che *a parlarci insieme *Messalina è una donna coltissima. Mah...


 Questo è il suo problema...qui ha sempre (tranne in un caso...rapidamente conclusosi per mancanza di suo interesse, a quantopare....e il thread l'aveva pure aperto lei!) parlato da sola... noi abbiamo tentato (simpatizzanti e non) di spiegarle che l'interazione e l'apportare interscambio era fondamentale per il forum (e che ciò non voleva nè dire di svelarci segreti sulla sua esistenza nè esser per forza d'accordo con i più!) ma lei è stata finora (magari la tua venuta la trasformerà?) un soliloquio continuo......


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> certo che fa un certo effetto notare certe incongruenze da parte di chi si è giusto poco fa scandalizzato per i toni di certi utenti...
> Persa, sei di una partigianeria imbarazzante, lasciatelo dire.
> e impara a fare i nomi di chi critichi, tanto per dire.


 Certi utenti non mandano apertamente affanculo chi è presente. Certi utenti si spartiscono la carogna di chi è assente.
Chi sono?
Ma lo sai bene chi sono.
Quelli che arrivano solo quando possono sguazzare.
Io continuo a credere nella tua ingenuità


----------



## PecosBill (12 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> in questo caso no.
> ma proprio per niente.
> prova ad essere obiettivo. ci dai del branco di coglioni come ha fatto asu?
> ma chi cazzo vi obbliga a frequentarci?
> vedetevi fra di voi e auguri.


non sei nella lista anna....in te la buona fede la vedo (non sempre l'ho vista ) e non è che voglio fare il superiore "concedendotela"...te la sei guadagnata pur qualche volta (forse spesso) non condividendoti...
altri non sanno dove stia di casa (secondo me)..
PS: e sia chiaro....PARLO PER ME!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> in questo caso no.
> ma proprio per niente.
> prova ad essere obiettivo. ci dai del branco di coglioni come ha fatto asu?
> ma chi cazzo vi obbliga a frequentarci?
> vedetevi fra di voi e auguri.


 A frequentarci?
A frequentare chi, scusa?
Cioè qui c'è il vostro forum e gli altri si devono adeguare?
Sei già convinta di essere passata a far parte della maggioranza con conte, astro, messalina, matraini, oscuro, makalai (qcs del genere), ...ma guarda che siete in tre...


----------



## PecosBill (12 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma vaffanculo, va.


 anna ma perchè ti senti tirata in causa? non ho minimamente pensato a te nel caso (e guarda un po', nemmeno ad oscuro che nomino io tanto prima o poi ciccierà fuori)


----------



## tinkerbell (12 Luglio 2010)

Io vorrei dire solo una cosa.... con il turpiloquio nonsi risolve nulla...a vantaggio poi di chi è tantointelligente da non caderci pur essendo persona apparentemente non m,igliore nei modi... mi spiego meglio: se X cade in frasi oltraggiose e viene ributtato fuori non potrà più rispondere a Y che magari in modi sarebbe anche suo fratello/sorella gemello/a ma che ha non il buon gusto ma la furbizia (la vogliamo chiamare intelligenza per renderla più nobile?) di non trascendere al fine di rimanere il più possibile a rendere il forum inutile o privo di spessore o, che ne so, palude di litigiosi....
Io penso questo....


----------



## Anna A (12 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Certi utenti non mandano apertamente affanculo chi è presente. Certi utenti si spartiscono la carogna di chi è assente.
> Chi sono?
> Ma lo sai bene chi sono.
> Quelli che arrivano solo quando possono sguazzare.
> Io continuo a credere nella tua ingenuità


e continuo a non capire perché non fai i nomi di chi critichi.
io sono ingenua, hai ragione, perchè per me vale solo il parlare chiaro.
e, no, faccio fatica, in tal bailamme, a capire -a parte oscuro- a chi ti riferisci.


----------



## PecosBill (12 Luglio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Io vorrei dire solo una cosa.... con il turpiloquio nonsi risolve nulla...a vantaggio poi di chi è tantointelligente da non caderci pur essendo persona apparentemente non m,igliore nei modi... mi spiego meglio: se X cade in frasi oltraggiose e viene ributtato fuori non potrà più rispondere a Y che magari in modi sarebbe anche suo fratello/sorella gemello/a ma che ha non il buon gusto ma la furbizia (la vogliamo chiamare intelligenza per renderla più nobile?) di non trascendere al fine di rimanere il più possibile a rendere il forum inutile o privo di spessore o, che ne so, palude di litigiosi....
> Io penso questo....


 francamente se stai pensando a me non credo di rimanere qui ancora per molto...vi lascio a 'sta m...a di persone...magari non ci sarà il turpiloqui ma volgarità assoluta si..e ripeto anche a sola presenza di alcuni è un milardo dì volte più volgare di una sequela di insulti terra terra....la vera volgarità è l'assenza di verità umana e intellettuale..e questi sono più falsi di una moneta di 5 euro...


----------



## Anna A (12 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A frequentarci?
> A frequentare chi, scusa?
> Cioè qui c'è il vostro forum e gli altri si devono adeguare?
> Sei già convinta di essere passata a far parte della maggioranza con conte, astro, messalina, matraini, oscuro, makalai (qcs del genere), ...ma guarda che siete in tre...


uè, nina, parlavo con pecos, ex eteocle, ex brancole ex che caz ne so io.. quindi, se ce la fai... vedi di non metterci sempre la pezzetta anche quando non serve. fai da consulente a lui e asudem se ci tieni così tanto, ma non a me, anzi vedetevi sul serio fra di voi, che andate così d'accordo. piangerò ma me ne farò una ragione..


----------



## PecosBill (12 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> uè, nina, parlavo con pecos, ex eteocle, ex brancole ex che caz ne so io.. quindi, se ce la fai... vedi di non metterci sempre la pezzetta anche quando non serve. fai da consulente a lui e asudem se ci tieni così tanto, ma non a me, anzi vedetevi sul serio fra di voi, che andate così d'accordo. piangerò ma me ne farò una ragione..


 non capisco ma mi adeguo....e ti avviso che non meno di un mese fa ho trattato di merda persa quindi non dire cose che non conosci (non per tua mancanza)...ripeto non capisco perchè accomunarci così...il mio post è diverso da quello di asu e io non ti ho minimamente tirata in causa, nemmeno in maniera "invisibile"


----------



## PecosBill (12 Luglio 2010)

*Anna..*

vorrei farti notare che hai fatto una mia nick-croistoria...chissà se di qualcun altro puoi fare lo stesso...non credo quindi almeno concedimi il beneficio della buona fede...almeno su questo...


----------



## Micia (12 Luglio 2010)

PecosBill ha detto:


> francamente se stai pensando a me non credo di rimanere qui ancora per molto...vi lascio a 'sta m...a di persone...magari non ci sarà il turpiloqui ma volgarità assoluta si..e ripeto anche a sola presenza di alcuni è un milardo dì volte più volgare di una sequela di insulti terra terra....la vera volgarità è l'assenza di verità umana e intellettuale..e questi sono più falsi di una moneta di 5 euro...


ma te li devi sposare?

ti hanno tradito?

di che  ti hanno derubato?

ti sei reso complice di qualche puttanata con loro?

dove la vuoi trovare la VERITA UMANA?  dove ?!!

l'umanità è anche questo, che ti piaccia o no, come tante altre schifezze ben piu gravi di queste, o come lo stesso augurio di morte che hai dedicato. anche quella è stato un aspetto di umanità in crisi.
dove  vuoi arrivare ale?
non stai bene. questa è l'unica verità.abbi cura di te.


----------



## PecosBill (12 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ma te li devi sposare?
> 
> ti hanno tradito?
> 
> ...


 adesso non esageriamo...non stai bene tu...io sto benissimo...depreca quanto ti pare e lo trovo legittimo e l'ho sempre trovato legittim (non vengo mica dalla montagna con la piena)...ma non esagerare sullo stare male o bene...


----------



## Anna A (12 Luglio 2010)

PecosBill ha detto:


> non capisco ma mi adeguo....e ti avviso che non meno di un mese fa ho trattato di merda persa quindi non dire cose che non conosci (non per tua mancanza)...ripeto non capisco perchè accomunarci così...il mio post è diverso da quello di asu e io non ti ho minimamente tirata in causa, nemmeno in maniera "invisibile"


cosa cavolo c'entra, me lo spieghi?
ti accomuno ad asu perché sei tu che la hai ciatata a sostegno della tesi secondo la quale qui siamo tutti un branco di coglioni.
tu sei casomai il motivo ma non la causa del mio post risentito per persa.


----------



## Anna A (12 Luglio 2010)

PecosBill ha detto:


> vorrei farti notare che hai fatto una mia nick-croistoria...chissà se di qualcun altro puoi fare lo stesso...non credo quindi almeno concedimi il beneficio della buona fede...almeno su questo...


a te tutta la buona fede che vuoi, e lo sai, perché te lo ho sempre detto, nonostante le litigate.


----------



## PecosBill (12 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> cosa cavolo c'entra, me lo spieghi?
> ti accomuno ad asu perché sei tu che la hai ciatata a sostegno della tesi secondo la quale qui siamo tutti un branco di coglioni.
> tu sei casomai il motivo ma non la causa del mio post risentito per persa.


 tutti? aho!!!!!!! io ho fatto nomi...hai letto che ho detto tutti? se hai letto tutti mi spiace ma è ora che ti tolga la patina dagli occhi...echecazzo! insultami pure ma non mettermi parole in bocca che non ho detto! e la mia non è una citazione tout cour di asu e di quello che LEI ha voluto significare, ma solo una "presa a prestito" di un'espressione..se non lo capisci o non lo vuoi capire allora torniamo al discorso della buona e della mala fede scusami...


----------



## Anna A (12 Luglio 2010)

PecosBill ha detto:


> tutti? aho!!!!!!! io ho fatto nomi...hai letto che ho detto tutti? se hai letto tutti mi spiace ma è ora che ti tolga la patina dagli occhi...echecazzo! insultami pure ma non mettermi parole in bocca che non ho detto! e la mia non è una citazione tout cour di asu e di quello che LEI ha voluto significare, ma solo una "presa a prestito" di un'espressione..se non lo capisci o non lo vuoi capire allora torniamo al discorso della buona e della mala fede scusami...


va bè, ma hai preso a prestito una frase pessima, lasciatelo dire.. e non tanto per il senso quando per il motivo per cui è stata espressa..


----------



## Lettrice (12 Luglio 2010)

Ma io un po' cogliona lo sono di quando in quando...:carneval:


----------



## PecosBill (12 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> va bè, ma hai preso a prestito una frase pessima, lasciatelo dire.. e non tanto per il senso quando per il motivo per cui è stata espressa..


 può essere...è la tua opinione e la rispetto...ma non ha di certo lo stesso senso...


----------



## Micia (12 Luglio 2010)

*beati*

voi che avete tutte ste certezze  su chi  esercita in buona o cattiva fede e con chi e perchè.


----------



## PecosBill (12 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma io un po' cogliona lo sono di quando in quando...:carneval:


 ma sei in branco?:carneval:


----------



## Anna A (12 Luglio 2010)

PecosBill ha detto:


> può essere...è la tua opinione e la rispetto...ma non ha di certo lo stesso senso...


bon, senti, volevo solo dirti che sei sempre il solito e se ti banneranno ancora mi dispiacerà ma tieni 'a capa tosta assai, ja.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> uè, nina, parlavo con pecos, ex eteocle, ex brancole ex che caz ne so io.. quindi, se ce la fai... vedi di non metterci sempre la pezzetta anche quando non serve. fai da consulente a lui e asudem se ci tieni così tanto, ma non a me, anzi vedetevi sul serio fra di voi, che andate così d'accordo. piangerò ma me ne farò una ragione..


 Mi hai chiesto di fare i nomi e li ho fatti.
Che bel tono...


----------



## PecosBill (12 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> voi che avete tutte ste certezze su chi esercita in buona o cattiva fede e con chi e perchè.


ci si può sbagliare certo. e se ci si sbaglia si può tornare indietro..ma qui francamene hai visto qualcuno che ha cercato di spiegarsi mai? io no...quindi a me è quasi lampante che non vi sono nè gli argometi nè la voglia quindi si torna al punto di partenza...


----------



## Anna A (12 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> voi che avete tutte ste certezze su chi esercita in buona o cattiva fede e con chi e perchè.


ma quando mai.. io mi rifaccio alle mille mie litigate con ale e in base a quelle posso senza paura dire che in lui non ho mai trovato malafede, stronzaggine a volte sì, ma reciproca, ma niente altro.


----------



## PecosBill (12 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> bon, senti, volevo solo dirti che sei sempre il solito e se ti banneranno ancora mi dispiacerà ma tieni 'a capa tosta assai, ja.


 sarò il slito ma o certi tipi di persone li vorrei vedere al rogo...poi chiunque può pensare che io sia una persona cattiva o altro..ma francamente chi se ne frega..io so chi sono e come sono...


----------



## Lettrice (12 Luglio 2010)

PecosBill ha detto:


> ma sei in branco?:carneval:



Mai... sono un outkast, vado sempre per i cazzi miei:carneval:


----------



## PecosBill (12 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma quando mai.. io mi rifaccio alle mille mie litigate con ale e in base a quelle posso senza paura dire che in lui non ho mai trovato malafede, stronzaggine a volte sì, ma reciproca, ma niente altro.


mi hai fatto un gran complimento...e non nascondo che questo mi fa piacere...


----------



## Anna A (12 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi hai chiesto di fare i nomi e li ho fatti.
> Che bel tono...


in effetti, sì, ho un bel tono, nonostante il caldo.


----------



## PecosBill (12 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mai... sono un outkast, vado sempre per i cazzi miei:carneval:


 l'importante è andare "per" e non "a":carneval:
(almeno non sempre


----------



## PecosBill (12 Luglio 2010)

PecosBill ha detto:


> ci si può sbagliare certo. e se ci si sbaglia si può tornare indietro..ma qui francamene hai visto qualcuno che ha cercato di spiegarsi mai? io no...quindi a me è quasi lampante che non vi sono nè gli argometi nè la voglia quindi si torna al punto di partenza...


commento allegato alla segnalazione di disapprovazione di questo post:
"clone arroganus"
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Micia (12 Luglio 2010)

PecosBill ha detto:


> ci si può sbagliare certo. e se ci si sbaglia si può tornare indietro..ma qui francamene hai visto qualcuno che ha cercato di spiegarsi mai? io no...quindi a me è quasi lampante che non vi sono nè gli argometi nè la voglia quindi si torna al punto di partenza...


spiegarsi su che cosa ?

di quante cose nella mia vita non ho potuto avere spiegazioni, di quante ,anche su quel forum che conosci, e da cui me ne sono andata , eppure son qui, dopo aver capito come sono andate le cose e non me ne importa.

e sai perché? perchè non c'è bisogno di fare chiasso se conosci la TUA verità.perchè non hai bisogno di difenderela. ti appartiene. e punto.


----------



## tinkerbell (12 Luglio 2010)

PecosBill ha detto:


> francamente se stai pensando a me non credo di rimanere qui ancora per molto...vi lascio a 'sta m...a di persone...magari non ci sarà il turpiloqui ma volgarità assoluta si..e ripeto anche a sola presenza di alcuni è un milardo dì volte più volgare di una sequela di insulti terra terra....la vera volgarità è l'assenza di verità umana e intellettuale..e questi sono più falsi di una moneta di 5 euro...


Ecco, e io a te mi riferivo.... se davvero pensi questo, pensi che autoescludendoti migliorerà qualcosa? perchè il fatto di non contare fino a 10 fa sì che tu ti autoinfligga l'ostracismo... dicevo che altri son più furbi, non è detto più intelligenti... se c'è pluralismo ognuno può rimanere della sua, o sposare una tesi....se c'è una unica scuola di pensiero il forum ci andrà a perdere....onestamente io già mi sto annoiandodi nuovo...pensiamo alle polemiche, non ai nuovi iscritti o a chi ha voglia di dialogare con noi...


----------



## PecosBill (12 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> spiegarsi su che cosa ?
> 
> di quante cose nella mia vita non ho potuto avere spiegazioni, di quante ,anche su quel forum che conosci, e da cui me ne sono andata , eppure son qui, dopo aver capito come sono andate le cose e non me ne importa.
> 
> e sai perché? perchè non c'è bisogno di fare chiasso se conosci la TUA verità.perchè non hai bisogno di difenderela. ti appartiene. e punto.


 punto di vista PIENAMENTE condivisibile....ne esistono anche altri...e altri modi di fare...


----------



## PecosBill (12 Luglio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Ecco, e io a te mi riferivo.... se davvero pensi questo, pensi che autoescludendoti migliorerà qualcosa? perchè il fatto di non contare fino a 10 fa sì che tu ti autoinfligga l'ostracismo... dicevo che altri son più furbi, non è detto più intelligenti... se c'è pluralismo ognuno può rimanere della sua, o sposare una tesi....se c'è una unica scuola di pensiero il forum ci andrà a perdere....onestamente io già misto stufando di nuovo...pensiamoa lle poleniche, non ai nuovi iscritti o a chi ha voglia di dialogare con noi...


 sono fatto così...nessuno mi obbliga a stare qui ma se ci sto è OBBLIGO per me essere me stesso e essere me stesso è questo...non sopportare certe puttanate (il termine ingloba una miliardata di cose) mi è d'obbligo...


----------



## Lettrice (12 Luglio 2010)

PecosBill ha detto:


> l'importante è andare "per" e non "a":carneval:
> (almeno non sempre



Ohi son lenta come poche:rotfl:

Se ti dico che non l'ho capita?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## PecosBill (12 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ohi son lenta come poche:rotfl:
> 
> Se ti dico che non l'ho capita?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 vado *per* cazzi mie hai scritto..ù
vado *a *cazzi miei significa altro e implica una sorta di forte egoismo..adesso ci sei?


----------



## PecosBill (12 Luglio 2010)

vado che per stasera ho combinato abbastanza casino....
arileggerci (forse)
'notte


----------



## tinkerbell (12 Luglio 2010)

PecosBill ha detto:


> sono fatto così...nessuno mi obbliga a stare qui ma se ci sto è OBBLIGO per me essere me stesso e essere me stesso è questo...non sopportare certe puttanate (il termine ingloba una miliardata di cose) mi è d'obbligo...


Condivido...non certo i toni e i modi ma ciò che hai detto lo condivido pienamente  e cerco di applicarlo anche nella vita... mi spiace che qui dentro le cose debbano andare così...a volte par quasi si stia meglio fuori...


----------



## contepinceton (12 Luglio 2010)

*Auto moderarsi*

Svelato il mistero del N/D.
Ho ricevuto un punto in meno perchè qualcuno ha trovato un mio post classificato così: metodi mafiosi. Visto il post, e visto che non è gradito, e non cambia per nulla il senso del 3d, l'ho tolto. Penso che con intelligente autocritica questo sistema ideato da Giovanni permetta anche di fare un po' di pulizia, nei vari interventi.

Buona serata a tutti


----------



## Micia (12 Luglio 2010)

pure io l'ho ricevuto. per motivi diversi e  che manco ho capito.
..."mi sarei comportata come pecos bill e percio' chi si somiglia si piglia"

ps. gentile utOonte ignoto, non ti conosco, non conosci me e nel merito  non ti ho capito , facevi prima e meglio( per tua soddisfazione ) a spiegarti pubblicamente oltre alll'ammonizione.:mexican:


----------



## Amarax (12 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Grazie Admin.
> Ieri era l'11 luglio.


 
ben tornato...piacere di vederti online


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Gli ho scritto tempo fa su fb, e per mail, ma non mi ha risposto. Alce, un grande uomo! Un grande!


 
A me ha risposto

Ma non so se è interessato a tornare


----------



## Fabry (13 Luglio 2010)

Dunque......tutti o quasi gli utenti chiedono che le critiche ( concedetemi questo eufemismo ) che si fanno, abbiano un destinatario con un chiaro Nick....giustamente direi, poi però il sistema permette di dare punti negativi con tanto di mativazione anonima.....ma non vi sembra un paradosso ???:unhappy:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Luglio 2010)

Fabry ha detto:


> Dunque......tutti o quasi gli utenti chiedono che le critiche ( concedetemi questo eufemismo ) che si fanno, abbiano un destinatario con un chiaro Nick....giustamente direi, poi però il sistema permette di dare punti negativi con tanto di mativazione anonima.....ma non vi sembra un paradosso ???:unhappy:


 L'anonimità è lo scopo di non alimentare polemiche.
Chiedere di sapere chi dà la valutazione serve per voler rispondere a chi ha valutato e quindi polemizzare.
Spiego la logica del sistema.


----------



## Fabry (13 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'anonimità è lo scopo di non alimentare polemiche.
> Chiedere di sapere chi dà la valutazione serve per voler rispondere a chi ha valutato e quindi polemizzare.
> Spiego la logica del sistema.




 Si, ma incoraggia i franchi tiratori. :rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Luglio 2010)

Fabry ha detto:


> Si, ma incoraggia i franchi tiratori. :rotfl:


 Admin dice di no perché un singolo utente non può fare tiro al bersaglio su un singolo utente, ma solo disaprovare, o approvare, uno specifico post e poi altri post, ma non dello stesso utente, se non dopo aver dato altre valutazioni.
Tutto funziona se un utente "merita" una valutazione negativa solo saltuariamente e non costantemente e se non intervengono cloni.


----------



## Fabry (13 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Admin dice di no perché un singolo utente non può fare tiro al bersaglio su un singolo utente, ma solo disaprovare, o approvare, uno specifico post e poi altri post, ma non dello stesso utente, se non dopo aver dato altre valutazioni.
> Tutto funziona se un utente "merita" una valutazione negativa solo saltuariamente e non costantemente e se non intervengono cloni.



Non mi convince....il sistema intendo, staremo a vedere.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Luglio 2010)

Fabry ha detto:


> Non mi convince....il sistema intendo, staremo a vedere.


 Neanche a me... :mrgreen: Notte


----------



## Micia (13 Luglio 2010)

Fabry ha detto:


> Si, ma incoraggia i franchi tiratori. :rotfl:


hai ragione. ma si sarà ancor piu 'franchi a fregarsene.


----------



## Micia (13 Luglio 2010)

Fabry ha detto:


> Non mi convince....il sistema intendo, staremo a vedere.


diciamo che è un modo perche nessuno e tutti abbiano responsabilità
io di opinioni negative non ne voglio dare. glielo dico franco franco e amen.

ps. poi domani cambio idea e faccio na stragge


----------



## Fabry (13 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> hai ragione. ma si sarà ancor piu 'franchi a fregarsene.



Saggezza leggo in te, notte a tutti.


----------



## Fabry (13 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> diciamo che è un modo perche nessuno e tutti abbiano responsabilità
> io di opinioni negative non ne voglio dare. glielo dico franco franco e amen.
> 
> ps. poi domani cambio idea e faccio na stragge



Miiiiiii prendo provvedimenti.....:mili:


----------



## Amarax (13 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> diciamo che è un modo perche nessuno e tutti abbiano responsabilità
> io di opinioni negative non ne voglio dare. glielo dico franco franco e amen.
> 
> ps. poi domani cambio idea e faccio na stragge


 
idem 
notte micè


----------



## Amarax (13 Luglio 2010)

Fabry ha detto:


> Saggezza leggo in te, notte a tutti.


ciao fabrizio...


----------



## Amarax (13 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Neanche a me... :mrgreen: Notte


ciao persichella buonanotte anche da me


----------



## oscuro (13 Luglio 2010)

*Insomma*

Facciamo un pò di chiarezza ok?Persa non ti smentisci mai....io rabbrividisco ogni volta che ti leggo credimi....parli di spartizione di carogne...quando poi non esprimi ancora una volta la tua"OSTENTATA SOLIDARIETA FEMMINILE"a Marì definita" merda" dal"COMPAGNO DI CRICCA MILANESE"Alias Alex!!Provi disgusto per un"Maresciallo"che sa di goliardico e non offensivo....e non per una"Merda"ad una persona di una certà età?Cmq Il"Maresciallo"si è contornato di una bella cricca....complimenti....fra cafoni,faziosi,voltagabbana...e in questo caso mi riferisco Ad Asudem che mi scriveva che sul"maresciallo"avevo ogni ragione..... tranne poi far l'ennesima sparata patetica...e offensiva....!!!Son Orgoglioso ,vi ho inquadrato subito e da molto tempo uno ad uno.....!Ragazzi adesso basta è finita...rassegnatevi...Il"MAresciallo"è caduto dal pony....ed è uscito mestamente....è durato come un micio in tangenziale...e la prima volta che un exmoderatore viene bannato.....in così poco tempo....e la cosa non mi meraviglia...!Rassegnatevi:é FINITA!!!!


----------



## Minerva (13 Luglio 2010)

ma quale carogna, fedifrago sarà in vacanza ben felice di non redimere querelle infantili.
smettiamola di esagerare sempre nei toni, nelle parole in nome di una sincerità che leggo solo come maleducazone.
no allo sghignazzo collettivo ma di tutti.


----------



## oscuro (13 Luglio 2010)

*Comunque*

Chiariamo:io queste cosucce le ho sempre dette chiaramente e senza giri di parole....ai diretti interessati....adesso venitemi pure a rinfacciare g8,ustica,orlandi......siete a corto di argomenti cari!!:up:


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Facciamo un pò di chiarezza ok?Persa non ti smentisci mai....io rabbrividisco ogni volta che ti leggo credimi....parli di spartizione di carogne...quando poi non esprimi ancora una volta la tua"OSTENTATA SOLIDARIETA FEMMINILE"a *Marì definita" merda" *dal"COMPAGNO DI CRICCA MILANESE"Alias Alex!!Provi disgusto per un"Maresciallo"che sa di goliardico e non offensivo....e non per una"Merda"ad una persona di una certà età?Cmq Il"Maresciallo"si è contornato di una bella cricca....complimenti....fra cafoni,faziosi,voltagabbana...e in questo caso mi riferisco Ad Asudem che mi scriveva che sul"maresciallo"avevo ogni ragione..... tranne poi far l'ennesima sparata patetica...e offensiva....!!!Son Orgoglioso ,vi ho inquadrato subito e da molto tempo uno ad uno.....!Ragazzi adesso basta è finita...rassegnatevi...Il"MAresciallo"è caduto dal pony....ed è uscito mestamente....è durato come un micio in tangenziale...e la prima volta che un exmoderatore viene bannato.....in così poco tempo....e la cosa non mi meraviglia...!Rassegnatevi:é FINITA!!!!


Oscuro bello, stendi un velo sulla faccenda ... E' meglio 

Ognuno e' norma di se stesso e se stessa  .


----------



## Anna A (13 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma quale carogna, fedifrago sarà in vacanza ben felice di non redimere querelle infantili.
> smettiamola di esagerare sempre nei toni, nelle parole in nome di una sincerità che leggo solo come maleducazone.
> no allo sgnignazzo collettivo ma di tutti.


lo sgnignazzo mi piace :rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> lo sgnignazzo mi piace :rotfl:



C'e' poco da sgnignazzare Anna ... dare del "Meresciallo" ad una persona e ben diverso dal dare della "Merda" ad un'altra.

Se poi a te questi "squilibri" divertono, sono fatti tuoi.


----------



## Papero (13 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Oscuro bello, stendi un velo sulla faccenda ... E' meglio
> 
> Ognuno e' norma di se stesso e se stessa  .


Brava Marì, facciamolo tutti. Oscuro, proprio tu che ti eri raccomandato con tutti di non attizzare il fuoco! :mrgreen:  Ma lasciamoli perdere... 

Io il coglione sfigato clonato e bannato l'ho ignorato in modo da non leggere tutte le sue nefandezze e offese gratuite...


----------



## Papero (13 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> C'e' poco da sgnignazzare Anna ... dare del "Meresciallo" ad una persona e ben diverso dal dare della "Merda" ad un'altra.
> 
> Se poi a te questi "squilibri" divertono, sono fatti tuoi.


Credo che anna rida per lo sgnignazzo/sghignazzo :mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Brava Marì, facciamolo tutti. Oscuro, proprio tu che ti eri raccomandato con tutti di non attizzare il fuoco! :mrgreen:  Ma lasciamoli perdere...
> 
> Io *il coglione sfigato clonato* e bannato l'ho ignorato in modo da non leggere tutte *le sue nefandezze e offese gratuite...*


Vedi Papero, non e' colpa sua/loro ... sanno solo interagire in questo modo/maniera, bisogna capirli :cooldue: ed adottare il sempre valido: Non ti cagar di loro, ma guarda e passa  .


----------



## Amoremio (13 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Giuro che stavo cucinando non sono stata io...io disapprovo il turpiloquio, si sa.


cos'è turpiloquio? "palo" o "conte"? :mrgreen:

(è pessima lo so, ma non ho potuto evitarla )


----------



## Minerva (13 Luglio 2010)

:singleeye:





Anna A ha detto:


> lo sgnignazzo mi piace :rotfl:


 ops


----------



## Nobody (13 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vedi Papero, non e' colpa sua/loro ... sanno solo interagire in questo modo/maniera, bisogna capirli :cooldue: ed adottare il sempre valido: *Non ti cagar di loro, ma guarda e passa*  .


 Ma che volgare che è diventato Virgilio... :rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma che volgare che è diventato *Virgilio*... :rotfl:


GIA' :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2010)

*Mah..come dire...*

I sistemi sociali si evolvono in forme che tendono ad essere modelli sempre più perfettibili.
Ieri un amico al telefono mi esprimeva tutta la sua idiosincrasia verso le dittature. Ovvio chi ha interessi personali da difendere, sta bene sotto le dittature. 
Oscuro...devo dare altra stima in giro, poi torno a dartela...ma stai calmino...dai...

Anna Sghignazzi?
Ah solo perchè non hanno pestato il tuo di piede.
Mi ricordo bene i ceffoni che sono volati con te solo perchè ho osato slongar le mani.
Volevo farti poti, poti, puni puni...casso son volate di quelle sberle!!!


----------



## Anna A (13 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> I sistemi sociali si evolvono in forme che tendono ad essere modelli sempre più perfettibili.
> Ieri un amico al telefono mi esprimeva tutta la sua idiosincrasia verso le dittature. Ovvio chi ha interessi personali da difendere, sta bene sotto le dittature.
> Oscuro...devo dare altra stima in giro, poi torno a dartela...ma stai calmino...dai...
> 
> ...




e neanche un calcio il culo?
sicuro che fossi io?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> e neanche un calcio il culo?
> sicuro che fossi io?


Ma taci...va là che se non ero pronto a girarmi...lo prendevo nelle p...


----------



## oscuro (13 Luglio 2010)

*......*

Intanto ieri scherzavo..... comunque vorrei metterci una pietra su...poi leggo certe nefandezze...e mi passa la voglia......!!Ma scherziamo?Per un maresciallo la"CRICCA" si offende....e per delle offese a marì tace?Adesso capisco tante cose....se questo è il sistema educativo e scolastico italiano siamo veramente a posto!!!Non scherziamo pure su Anna.... se c'è una che ha sempre alzato la voce su certi malvezzi è stata lei......!!


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Intanto ieri scherzavo..... comunque vorrei metterci una pietra su...poi leggo certe nefandezze...e mi passa la voglia......!!Ma scherziamo?Per un maresciallo la"CRICCA" si offende....e per delle offese a marì tace?Adesso capisco tante cose....se questo è il sistema educativo e scolastico italiano siamo veramente a posto!!!Non scherziamo pure su Anna.... se c'è una che ha sempre alzato la voce su certi malvezzi è stata lei......!!


Verissimo. Infatti Maresciallo, come lo chiami tu, ha sempre avuto paura di lei. 
Oscuro, voglio molto bene ad Anna A.


----------



## oscuro (13 Luglio 2010)

*Conte*

Io pure...lei è l'amica che non son mai riuscito ad avere...!!


----------



## Anna A (13 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Verissimo. *Infatti Maresciallo, come lo chiami tu, ha sempre avuto paura di lei. *
> Oscuro, voglio molto bene ad Anna A.


ma quando mai.. dai, adesso non esageriamo con le sparate.
ce ne siamo dette talmente tante che l'ultima cosa che mi viene in mente è la paura.:rotfl:


----------



## Anna A (13 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io pure...lei è l'amica che non son mai riuscito ad avere...!!


pciù oscuro.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (13 Luglio 2010)

Fabry ha detto:


> Dunque......tutti o quasi gli utenti chiedono che le critiche ( concedetemi questo eufemismo ) che si fanno, abbiano un destinatario con un chiaro Nick....giustamente direi, poi però il sistema permette di dare punti negativi con tanto di mativazione anonima.....ma non vi sembra un paradosso ???:unhappy:


Il nick non verrà rivelato. Dal momento è segreto, il voto è realmente democratico, perché il mittente del voto non deve giustificarsi.

Dato che non c'è la possibilità di mettere in atto il vandalismo (assegnamento di punteggi senza criterio), l'utente singolo è abbastanza protetto anche quando riceve punteggi negativi per protesta.


----------



## pierpiero (13 Luglio 2010)

certo ke questo forum e' strano.
mi sono fatto l'idea ke ci sono faide come raramente se ne incontrano sia nei forum ke fuori dai forum e la falsita' e' kiara e palese.
magari mi sfugge qualcosa del meccanismo ma da quello ke ho letto e' un continuo carezzarsi con complimenti con una mano e dare pugnalate a destra e a manca con l'altra esattamente qual e' il metro?


----------



## Amoremio (13 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Il nick non verrà rivelato. Dal momento è segreto, il voto è realmente democratico, perché il mittente del voto non deve giustificarsi.
> 
> Dato che non c'è la possibilità di mettere in atto il vandalismo (assegnamento di punteggi senza criterio), l'utente singolo è abbastanza protetto anche quando riceve punteggi negativi per protesta.


potresti spiegare il significato delle segnalazioni di post che hanno in quadratino grigio invece che rosso o verde?


----------



## Anna A (13 Luglio 2010)

pierpiero ha detto:


> certo ke questo forum e' strano.
> mi sono fatto l'idea ke ci sono faide come raramente se ne incontrano sia nei forum ke fuori dai forum e la falsita' e' kiara e palese.
> *magari mi sfugge qualcosa del meccanismo* ma da quello ke ho letto e' un continuo carezzarsi con complimenti con una mano e dare pugnalate a destra e a manca con l'altra esattamente qual e' il metro?


ti stai addentrando in una valle di lacrime.. scappa finchè sei in tempo..


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2010)

pierpiero ha detto:


> certo ke questo forum e' strano.
> mi sono fatto l'idea ke ci sono faide come raramente se ne incontrano sia nei forum ke fuori dai forum e la falsita' e' kiara e palese.
> magari mi sfugge qualcosa del meccanismo ma da quello ke ho letto e' un continuo carezzarsi con complimenti con una mano e dare pugnalate a destra e a manca con l'altra *esattamente qual e' il metro?*


Il proprio, ognuno e' norma di se stesso.


----------



## Anna A (13 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> potresti spiegare il significato delle segnalazioni di post che hanno in quadratino grigio invece che rosso o verde?


vero, ne ho preso uno anche io.


----------



## Lettrice (13 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ti stai addentrando in una valle di lacrime.. scappa finchè sei in tempo..


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Mi hai ricordato Big Lebowski... Walter con la pistola:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## pierpiero (13 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Il proprio, ognuno e' norma di se stesso.


ho letto tanti tuoi messaggi con questa frase. ma non vuole dire nulla a mio parere sembra una di quelle frasi ke si dicono quando non si sa cosa dire forse sbaglio


----------



## Anna A (13 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Mi hai ricordato Big Lebowski... Walter con la pistola:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


che scena...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (13 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> che scena...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e1BQjDQVrSE

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2010)

pierpiero ha detto:


> ho letto tanti tuoi messaggi con questa frase. ma non vuole dire nulla a mio parere sembra una di quelle frasi ke si dicono quando non si sa cosa dire *forse sbaglio*


SI ... penso proprio di si  a me la segnalo' un ex "amico" ed anche lui non ha fatto altro che confermare il concetto di questo pensiero: Non si puo' fare altro che seguire la propria natura :up:

nel dialetto napoletano abbiamo un detto:







Haje voglie a jettà rum, 'nu strunz nun addeventa maje babbà...!

traduzione:

(Pur aggiungendo rum all'infinito, uno stronzo non  diventerà mai babà. )


----------



## pierpiero (13 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> SI ... penso proprio di si  a me la segnalo' un ex "amico" ed anche lui non ha fatto altro che confermare il concetto di questo pensiero: Non si puo' fare altro che seguire la propria natura :up:
> 
> nel dialetto napoletano abbiamo un detto:
> 
> ...


eheheh bello il detto napoletano


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2010)

pierpiero ha detto:


> eheheh bello il detto napoletano


... oltre che bello, e' anche vero  reale.


----------



## Nobody (13 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e1BQjDQVrSE
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 ... è una partita di torneo! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (13 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... è una partita di torneo! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Stanotte caschi il mondo mi gustero' questo film con tanto di pop corn:carneval:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (13 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> potresti spiegare il significato delle segnalazioni di post che hanno in quadratino grigio invece che rosso o verde?


Il quadretto grigio indica che un messaggio ha ricevuto sia approvazione che disapprovazione e ora è a punteggio pari.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (13 Luglio 2010)

pierpiero ha detto:


> certo ke questo forum e' strano.
> mi sono fatto l'idea ke ci sono faide come raramente se ne incontrano sia nei forum ke fuori dai forum e la falsita' e' kiara e palese.
> magari mi sfugge qualcosa del meccanismo ma da quello ke ho letto e' un continuo carezzarsi con *complimenti con una mano e dare pugnalate a destra e a manca con l'altra *esattamente qual e' il metro?


E' il forum dei traditori e traditi - cosa altro ti aspetti? :mrgreen:


----------



## Lettrice (13 Luglio 2010)

Ahhh... quindi ho scoperto di aver ricevuto una segnalazione negativa per la descrizione di un abito:rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Il quadretto grigio indica che un messaggio ha ricevuto sia approvazione che disapprovazione e ora è a punteggio pari.


In poche parole, non e' ne carne e ne pesce 


CAPITO UTENTI!  Impegnatevi di piu' la prossima volta :rotfl: .


----------



## Micia (13 Luglio 2010)

*fabry*



Fabry ha detto:


> Saggezza leggo in te, notte a tutti.


l'hai detto

mr. perfect, dove sei


----------



## brugola (13 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ahhh... quindi ho scoperto di aver ricevuto una segnalazione negativa per la descrizione di un abito:rotfl:


era così brutto?? :mrgreen:


----------



## Lettrice (13 Luglio 2010)

noctambulotti ha detto:


> era così brutto?? :mrgreen:


A me pareva tanto carino:carneval:


----------



## Micia (13 Luglio 2010)

*compriendo*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Stanotte caschi il mondo mi gustero' questo film con tanto di pop corn:carneval:


 
ultimamente per un sacchetto maxi di rodeo davanti al film potrei fare qualsiasi cosa.

li conosci?


----------



## Micia (13 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ahhh... quindi ho scoperto di aver ricevuto una segnalazione negativa per la descrizione di un abito:rotfl:


 ma cheghezz dici?:singleeye:


----------



## Lettrice (13 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ultimamente per un sacchetto maxi di rodeo davanti al film potrei fare qualsiasi cosa.
> 
> li conosci?


Sine:carneval:

Anche le tortillas al peperoncino non sono male... se accompagnate da una birra c'ho pure le apparizioni:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (13 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Stanotte caschi il mondo mi gustero' questo film con tanto di pop corn:carneval:


 Mi sa che me lo rivedo pure io stasera... mi è ritornata la voglia! Ogni sei mesi circa me lo ripasso :carneval:


----------



## Abigail (13 Luglio 2010)

noctambulotti ha detto:


> era così brutto?? :mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
ma perchè? si vede come si è vestiti qui dentro??


----------



## Lettrice (13 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi sa che me lo rivedo pure io stasera... mi è ritornata la voglia! Ogni sei mesi circa me lo ripasso :carneval:


Ieri ho rivisto The boat that rocked... visto? "I see a five star chicken":rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ma perchè? si vede come si è vestiti qui dentro??


SIIIIIIIII, perche' non lo sai?  ... ci sono le "web abusive"  :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (13 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> SIIIIIIIII, perche' non lo sai?  ... ci sono le "web abusive"  :rotfl::rotfl:


Spero tu stia scherzando.
Non mi sono neanche truccata oggi.


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Spero tu stia *scherzando.*
> Non mi sono neanche truccata oggi.


Ovviamente  :up: .


----------



## Abigail (13 Luglio 2010)

Ma è sparito un post!!
Stavo rispondendo su un occhio nero


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Ma è sparito un post!!
> Stavo rispondendo su un occhio nero


Capita, capita anche questo in questo forum  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Micia (13 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Ma è sparito un post!!
> Stavo rispondendo su un occhio nero


abigal, scusa, l'ho tolto perchè non conoscendoti ho temuto di fare una grezza:mexican: magari ti offendevi, si sa mai.


----------



## Nobody (13 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ieri ho rivisto The boat that rocked... visto? "I see a five star chicken":rotfl::rotfl:


 mi manca...


----------



## Lettrice (13 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> mi manca...


Vedilo se puoi... a me fa sganasciare dalle risate:carneval:


----------



## tinkerbell (13 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chiariamo:io queste cosucce le ho sempre dette chiaramente e senza giri di parole....ai diretti interessati....adesso venitemi pure a rinfacciare g8,ustica,orlandi......siete a corto di argomenti cari!!:up:


 E che vor dì? g8? ustica? orlandi? che m ison persa in questo forum? cosa eravate: gladio 2? la massoneria? i servizi segreti? G.i.c.o.? R.O.S.? S.C.O.? ma questo forum, prima di cosa parlava? oppure g8, ustica, orlandi son metafore per altro che al solito noi piccoli non possiamo/dobbiamo capire? mah...


----------



## Nobody (13 Luglio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> E che vor dì? g8? ustica? orlandi? che m ison persa in questo forum? cosa eravate: gladio 2? la massoneria? i servizi segreti? G.i.c.o.? R.O.S.? S.C.O.?* ma questo forum, prima di cosa parlava*? oppure g8, ustica, orlandi son metafore per altro che al solito noi piccoli non possiamo/dobbiamo capire? mah...


 Oscure trame... si pescava nel torbido :carneval:


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2010)

*O t*



tinkerbell ha detto:


> E che vor dì? g8? ustica? orlandi? che m ison persa in questo forum? cosa eravate: gladio 2? la massoneria? i servizi segreti? G.i.c.o.? R.O.S.? S.C.O.? ma questo forum, prima di cosa parlava? oppure g8, ustica, orlandi son metafore per altro che al solito noi piccoli non possiamo/dobbiamo capire? mah...


Tinke. ma con tutti questi girotondi non ti viene il mal di testa?


----------



## tinkerbell (13 Luglio 2010)

pierpiero ha detto:


> certo ke questo forum e' strano.
> mi sono fatto l'idea ke ci sono faide come raramente se ne incontrano sia nei forum ke fuori dai forum e la falsita' e' kiara e palese.
> magari mi sfugge qualcosa del meccanismo ma da quello ke ho letto e' un continuo carezzarsi con complimenti con una mano e dare pugnalate a destra e a manca con l'altra esattamente qual e' il metro?


Sei nuovo e hai già capito tutto? beato te, a me sfuggono non i nessi e le fazioni ma le argomentazioni delle discussioni più accese!


----------



## tinkerbell (13 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tinke. ma con tutti questi girotondi non ti viene il mal di testa?


Scusami, le vostre discussioni mi fan venire il mal di testa!
Se è un velato modo di dirmi che per voi è fastidioso lo cambio...


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Oscure trame... *si pescava* nel torbido :carneval:


... e tu cosa hai preso di bello, o di brutto?  :mrgreen: :rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (13 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e tu cosa hai preso di bello, o di brutto?  :mrgreen: :rotfl:


----------



## pierpiero (13 Luglio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Sei nuovo e hai già capito tutto? beato te, a me sfuggono non i nessi e le fazioni ma le argomentazioni delle discussioni più accese!


veramente ho scritto altrove ke non capisco nulla e anke qua ho kiesto come si valuta
sono nuovo ma e' un po' ke sono registrato e leggo volevo raccontare di me la voglia e' passata perke' appena entrato mi sono inbattuto in litigi brutti ke si facevano dove uno parlava dei suoi problemi e ci vuole poco per capire ke questa e' mancanza di rispetto


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Scusami, le vostre fiscussioni mi fan venire il mal di testa! *E questo mi dispiace ...
> * Se è un velato modo di dirmi che per voi è fastidioso lo cambio...


Per carita', resta come sei, come ti piace, ci mancherebbe.


----------



## tinkerbell (13 Luglio 2010)

Mi piace comunque...


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


>



Alla brace?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Luglio 2010)

pierpiero ha detto:


> veramente ho scritto altrove ke non capisco nulla e anke qua ho kiesto come si valuta
> sono nuovo ma e' un po' ke sono registrato e leggo volevo raccontare di me la voglia e' passata perke' appena entrato mi sono inbattuto in litigi brutti ke si facevano dove uno parlava dei suoi problemi e ci vuole poco per capire ke questa e' mancanza di rispetto


 Non ti preoccupare.
Apri un thread in confessionale e vedrai che non ci saranno discussioni.
Se ci sono state all'interno di un thread di una terza persona sarà stato perché la stessa lo aveva abbandonato.
Tranquillo.


----------



## Micia (13 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


la stavo cercando io  per lanciartela
giuro.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Luglio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Mi piace comunque...


  questo avatar però fa venire la nausea.


----------



## Nobody (13 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Alla brace?


 Ma quando mai... la passera di mare va solo bollita, olio e limone


----------



## tinkerbell (13 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> questo avatar però fa venire la nausea.


Va bene questo?che tra un pò è quello che mi accingerò a fare perchè son stufa di discussioni e di can che morde cane!


----------



## Micia (13 Luglio 2010)

pierpiero ha detto:


> veramente ho scritto altrove ke non capisco nulla e anke qua ho kiesto come si valuta
> sono nuovo ma e' un po' ke sono registrato e leggo volevo raccontare di me la voglia e' passata perke' appena entrato mi sono inbattuto in litigi brutti ke si facevano dove uno parlava dei suoi problemi e ci vuole poco per capire ke questa e' mancanza di rispetto


 

evidentemente per qualcuno si.
mi spiace.


----------



## Micia (13 Luglio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Va bene questo.... che tra un pò è quello che mi accingerò a fare perchè son stufa di discussioni e di can che morde cane!


il palo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Luglio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Va bene questo?


 Bellissimo!! :up:


----------



## tinkerbell (13 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> il palo.


Che vuol dire il palo? no, il me ne vado per un pò...


----------



## Angel (13 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma quando mai... la passera di mare va solo bollita, olio e limone


Se si scopre che qui si pesca passera...siamo rovinati :rotfl:


----------



## Micia (13 Luglio 2010)

*sveglia*



tinkerbell ha detto:


> Che vuol dire il palo? no, il me ne vado per un pò...


okkio al palo mentre voliiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Micia (13 Luglio 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Se si scopre che qui si pesca passera...siamo rovinati :rotfl:


è porco nel midollo. non c'è piu' niente da fare.

angel come stai? hai fatto la rivoluzione?

donne? quante


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma quando mai... la passera di mare va solo bollita, olio e limone


... e prezzemolo


----------



## tinkerbell (13 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> okkio al palo mentre voliiiiiiiiiiiii


Ah....:rotfl:

No, no, quello lo prendo sicuro, anche se guardo dalla parte giusta... a mo' di Will Coyote, io son uguale...intuizioni geniali, poi mi faccio sempre la bua!


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Se si scopre che qui si pesca passera...*siamo rovinati *:rotfl:


Peschi anche tu qua dentro? :mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (13 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e prezzemolo


 Nein danke!!! Verboten prezzemolo!


----------



## Angel (13 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> è porco nel midollo. non c'è piu' niente da fare.
> 
> *angel come stai?* hai fatto la rivoluzione?
> 
> donne? quante


Diciamo che...beh abbastanza di cacca....finchè sto zitto va tutto bene


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Nein danke!!! Verboten prezzemolo!


OK OK non t'incazzare


----------



## Nobody (13 Luglio 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Se si scopre *che qui si pesca* passera...siamo rovinati :rotfl:


 Tremonti farà pagare la licenza...  :rotfl:


----------



## Micia (13 Luglio 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Diciamo che...beh abbastanza di cacca....finchè sto zitto va tutto bene


e passare ai fatti senza parlare per la sua gioia?


----------



## Nobody (13 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Peschi anche tu qua dentro? :mrgreen:


A parte le cazzate, la questione comunque, prescindendo da questo forum, è che realmente c'è chi usa la rete con intenti quantomeno malsani... mischiando il virtuale col reale, nascondendo identità... e solo con l'intento reale di pescare nel torbido...:unhappy:


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A parte le cazzate, la questione comunque, prescindendo da questo forum, è che realmente c'è chi usa la rete con intenti quantomeno malsani... mischiando il virtuale col reale, nascondendo identità... e solo con l'intento reale di pescare nel torbido...:unhappy:


E' cosi in tutte le cose, e' l'intenzione di ogni singolo che fa la differenza


----------



## Nobody (13 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> E' cosi in tutte le cose, e' l'intenzione di ogni singolo che fa la differenza


 Certo, quando si è in malafede si è squallidi a prescindere. Avere un intento e recitare una parte per nasconderlo, approfittando delle possibilità che da internet, è più viscido della bava di una lumaca...


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Certo, quando si è in malafede si è squallidi a prescindere. Avere un intento e recitare una parte per nasconderlo, approfittando delle possibilità che da internet, è più viscido della bava di una *lumaca*...


Di mare o di terra?  














Si nota che ho fame?


----------



## Nobody (13 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Di mare o di terra?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


abbastanza :rotfl:


----------



## Micia (13 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Certo, quando si è in malafede si è squallidi a prescindere. Avere un intento e recitare una parte per nasconderlo, approfittando delle possibilità che da internet, è più viscido della bava di una lumaca...


 
mostri di insicurezza.


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> abbastanza :rotfl:


Ma sia chiaro, a me piacciono solo quelle di mare  quelle di terra manco morta dalla fame mangerei :bleah: .


----------



## Nobody (13 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> mostri di insicurezza.


 si, direi di si... 
se finger di essere un altro fai,
certamente sicuro di te non sarai.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> si, direi di si...
> se finger di essere un altro fai,
> certamente sicuro di te non sarai.


 Saggezza leggo in te.:mrgreen:


----------



## Micia (13 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> si, direi di si...
> se finger di essere un altro fai,
> certamente sicuro di te non sarai.


 

 che pòeta


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2010)

*Scusa se mi infilo*



moltimodi ha detto:


> si, direi di si...
> se finger di essere un altro fai,
> certamente sicuro di te non sarai.


Giusto! Pero' non dimentichiamo che impera il: *Privatni proci, urline  jaune  *


----------



## Nobody (13 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> che pòeta


----------



## Nobody (13 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Giusto! Pero' non dimentichiamo che impera il: *Privatni proci, urline jaune  *


 che tradotto? :carneval:


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> che tradotto? :carneval:


Vizi privati e pubbliche virtu'.

Gran bel film :up:


----------



## Nobody (13 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vizi privati e pubbliche virtu'.


 Ma anche virtù private e vizi pubblici, perchè no? :carneval:


----------



## Minerva (13 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> si, direi di si...
> se finger di essere un altro(* finta) fai,*
> certamente sicuro di te non sarai.


 così è meglio


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma anche virtù private e vizi pubblici, perchè no? :carneval:


BEH ... a scelta :mrgreen:


----------



## Angel (13 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> e passare ai fatti senza parlare per la sua gioia?


Ahhh sapessi...ormai la zappa sui piedi me la sono data :condom:


----------



## Nobody (13 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> così è meglio


----------



## Minerva (13 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


:rotfl:


----------



## Micia (13 Luglio 2010)

*angel*



Angel ha detto:


> Ahhh sapessi...ormai la zappa sui piedi me la sono data :condom:


ah, pure, ma bravo..
da legnarti...

racconta se ne hai voglia.


----------



## Micia (13 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


:rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (13 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Il quadretto grigio indica che un messaggio ha ricevuto sia approvazione che disapprovazione e ora è a punteggio pari.


mi permetto di dire che non credo sia così

la mia impressione, dall'analisi del mio profilo, è che significa che, con quella segnalazione, non è che il messaggio è in pari ma il complesso delle approvazioni/disapprovazioni ti ha riportato in zona neutra, di bilanciamento del punteggio
poi magari può significare anche che il messaggio è in pari, ma non solo


puoi dire a che punto scatta l'impossibilità di postare (che mi pare indipendente dal fatto che un singolo post abbia ricevuto un numero di disapprovazioni tale da comportarne l'oscuramento)?

grazie


----------



## Quibbelqurz (13 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mi permetto di dire che non credo sia così
> 
> la mia impressione, dall'analisi del mio profilo, è che significa che, con quella segnalazione, non è che il messaggio è in pari ma il complesso delle approvazioni/disapprovazioni ti ha riportato in zona neutra, di bilanciamento del punteggio
> poi magari può significare anche che il messaggio è in pari, ma non solo
> ...


Ho fatto una prova con un messaggio e utente finto (Pinco Pallino) e il quadretto grigio indica parità dei voti per il messaggio in questione.

L'impossibilità di postare scatta dal momento che raggiungi un punteggio negativo. Se hai un punteggio abbastanza alto, seguito da un calo temporaneo di qualità, hai buone probabilità di non arrivarci mai


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2010)

Giova'  pero' che palle con sto fatto dei punti ... non ti danno manco un regalino dopotutto  :rotfl::carneval:


----------



## Eliade (13 Luglio 2010)

Volevo chiedere una cosa.
Gli utenti che postano sono quasi sempre gli stessi, ogni tanto si vede qualche nick "nuovo" ma comunque con un certo numero di messaggi postati.
Suppongo ce ne siano tanti altri che sono iscritti ma che non hanno mai postato.

Hanno tutti la facoltà di dare la reputazione?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Luglio 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Volevo chiedere una cosa.
> Gli utenti che postano sono quasi sempre gli stessi, ogni tanto si vede qualche nick "nuovo" ma comunque con un certo numero di messaggi postati.
> Suppongo ce ne siano tanti altri che sono iscritti ma che non hanno mai postato.
> 
> Hanno tutti la facoltà di dare la reputazione?


 Credo proprio di sì.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Giova'  pero' che palle con sto fatto dei punti ... non ti danno manco un regalino dopotutto  :rotfl::carneval:



No dai è divertente...pensa che ho dato così tanti punti alle mie amiche che mi dice: hai dato troppa reputazione nelle ultime 24 ore...beh ok, allora metto le rose in fresca! 
Non so come ma viaggio a 11 punti! Come sono felice.


----------



## tinkerbell (14 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No dai è divertente...pensa che ho dato così tanti punti alle mie amiche che mi dice: hai dato troppa reputazione nelle ultime 24 ore...beh ok, allora metto le rose in fresca!
> Non so come ma viaggio a 11 punti! Come sono felice.


Ma che dici, scusa? a me il sistema dice che più di un punto ogni volta non posso dare e comunque devo darlo a più persone prima di poter rivotare il post di una persona già votata...io punti ne ho dati ma non mi permette di rivotare stessi utenti (un esempio su tutti: ho votato Grande 4 gg. fa e poi dato altri 3 voti in giro ma nonostante questo oggi non posso rivotare un suo post! E me ne dispiace perchè era un gran bel post quello che ho letto!)....avrai fatto un pò di giri tra le tue amiche, ma non far credere che le hai riempite di punti perchè il sistema a quanto ne so io non lo permette....o mi viene un dubbio: il sistema funziona diversamente a me?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Luglio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Ma che dici, scusa? a me il sistema dice che più di un punto ogni volta non posso dare e comunque devo darlo a più persone prima di poter rivotare il post di una persona già votata...io punti ne ho dati ma non mi permette di rivotare stessi utenti (un esempio su tutti: ho votato Grande 4 gg. fa e poi dato altri 3 voti in giro ma nonostante questo oggi non posso rivotare un suo post! E me ne dispiace perchè era un gran bel post quello che ho letto!)....avrai fatto un pò di giri tra le tue amiche, ma non far credere che le hai riempite di punti perchè il sistema a quanto ne so io non lo permette....o mi viene un dubbio: il sistema funziona diversamente a me?


 Sottovaluti quante lui consideri amiche... :mexican:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Luglio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Ma che dici, scusa? a me il sistema dice che più di un punto ogni volta non posso dare e comunque devo darlo a più persone prima di poter rivotare il post di una persona già votata...io punti ne ho dati ma non mi permette di rivotare stessi utenti (un esempio su tutti: ho votato Grande 4 gg. fa e poi dato altri 3 voti in giro ma nonostante questo oggi non posso rivotare un suo post! E me ne dispiace perchè era un gran bel post quello che ho letto!)....avrai fatto un pò di giri tra le tue amiche, ma non far credere che le hai riempite di punti perchè il sistema a quanto ne so io non lo permette....o mi viene un dubbio: il sistema funziona diversamente a me?


Ti ho appena mandato un punto. Contenta?
Non è che dando si riceve?


----------



## Anna A (14 Luglio 2010)

bè, sicuramente questo sistema non è il frutto di una mente italiana. noi anche nelle cose più semplici riusciamo a fare casino.
c'è perfino chi lo usa al posto degli sms.. ci vediamo stasera per l'ape?  vota pdl, per favore manda tu il telegramma che io non posso, grazie.  stronza, ecc ecc ecc :rotfl:


----------



## tinkerbell (14 Luglio 2010)

Ma...io poi avevo capito tutta un'altra cosa...se io son educata non interessa che io abbia come bottino 100 punti da scalare per evitare il ban... se poi la gente vota con i - i post che non condivide (anzichè quelli ingiuriosi, maleducati, offensivi e lesivi della privacy!) e con + i post degli amichetti/e (anzichè i post che condivide indipendentemente da chi li abbia scritti) allora npon è il sistema ad esser mal costruito ma il cervello delle persone ad essere mal tarato... io ho dfato un + ad es. ad una persona con i cui pensieri non mi trovo quasi mai affatto in accordo...ma aveva detto uan sacrosanta cosa e andava "premiata"... penso di usare un sistema sbagliato io...o forse no...vado avanti così ma sonpoco convinta...


----------



## tinkerbell (14 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti ho appena mandato un punto. Contenta?
> Non è che dando si riceve?


 Un punto per cosa, per un post di spiegazioni? scusa se mi permetto...o tu usi male il sistema o lo uso male io... forse ci dovrebbero esser regole condivise anche per questo... se tu mi dovesis votare preferirei lo facessi per qualcosa che dico che condividi non per un post che non sa di nulla, che è quasi unpost di servizio....mah... 
Non so, ripeto, o son io che uso i punti male....


----------



## contepinceton (14 Luglio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Un punto per cosa, per un post di spiegazioni? scusa se mi permetto...o tu usi male il sistema o lo uso male io... forse ci dovrebbero esser regole condivise anche per questo... se tu mi dovesis votare preferirei lo facessi per qualcosa che dico che condividi non per un post che non sa di nulla, che è quasi unpost di servizio....mah...
> Non so, ripeto, o son io che uso i punti male....


Che para che sei, dai spiegami come si fa ad attivare le emoticons non ce le ho


----------



## tinkerbell (14 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti ho appena mandato un punto. Contenta?
> Non è che dando si riceve?


Io poi non faccio il giro obbligatori degli utenti per poter rivotare i miei beniamini (non ne ho...ho persone con cui in genere mi trovo più d'accordo, che è differente!) altrimenti il sistema non me lo permette.... mi spiace che così i post che IO reputo intelligenti o di riflessione non abbiano da me un premio ma non regalo a piene mani così, tanto per averne indietro o poter far salire in vetta chi dico (?) io...anche perchè mi par di aver capito che non si vinca nulla!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> bè, sicuramente questo sistema non è il frutto di una mente italiana. noi anche nelle cose più semplici riusciamo a fare casino.
> c'è perfino chi lo usa al posto degli sms.. ci vediamo stasera per l'ape? vota pdl, per favore manda tu il telegramma che io non posso, grazie. stronza, ecc ecc ecc :rotfl:


 Bellissimi! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> bè, sicuramente questo sistema non è il frutto di una mente italiana. noi anche nelle cose più semplici riusciamo a fare casino.
> c'è perfino chi lo usa al posto degli sms.. ci vediamo stasera per l'ape?  vota pdl, per favore manda tu il telegramma che io non posso, grazie.  stronza, ecc ecc ecc :rotfl:


è il frutto di una mente intelligente, pratica, e geniale. Spiegame come attivare le emoticons...Anna un bacio.


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> bè, sicuramente questo sistema non è il frutto di una mente italiana. noi anche nelle cose più semplici riusciamo a fare casino.
> c'è perfino chi lo usa al posto degli sms.. ci vediamo stasera per l'ape?  vota pdl, per favore manda tu il telegramma che io non posso, grazie.  stronza, ecc ecc ecc :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## tinkerbell (14 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Che para che sei, dai spiegami come si fa ad attivare le emoticons non ce le ho


Le emoticons le abbiamo ai lati deipost di risposta alle discussioni.... gli avatar animati non lo so...io avevo gif già animate che erano stoppate e Giovnni ha aumentato - credo - la capacità per poterne caricare.... carichi come un normale avatar, lo inserisci dalla tua immagine salvata o dal sito dove la scegli...

Poi spieghi perchè son para....para che: -noica? -ninfa? -cula?


----------



## brugola (14 Luglio 2010)

attivare emozions non è mica facile :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Luglio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Le emoticons le abbiamo ai lati deipost di risposta alle discussioni.... gli avatar animati non lo so...io avevo gif già animate che erano stoppate e Giovnni ha aumentato - credo - la capacità per poterne caricare.... carichi come un normale avatar, lo inserisci dalla tua immagine salvata o dal sito dove la scegli...
> 
> Poi spieghi perchè son para....para che: -noica? -ninfa? -cula?


Io non ce le ho ai lati...ho solo le icone messaggio...
Paranoica...ma adoro le paracule...mi fanno morire dal ridere...
Sai ho fatto un sogno...sono là nel mio postribolo del terrore...ed entri tu...in divisa...e dici ai colleghi...finalmente lo abbiamo preso è latitante da 43 anni...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io non ce le ho ai lati...ho solo le icone messaggio...
> Paranoica...ma adoro le paracule...mi fanno morire dal ridere...
> Sai ho fatto un sogno...sono là nel mio postribolo del terrore...ed entri tu...in divisa...e dici ai colleghi...finalmente lo abbiamo preso è latitante da 43 anni...


 Sotto le faccine c'è la parolina "altro": prova a clickare lì.


----------



## Angel (14 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Che para che sei, dai spiegami come si fa ad attivare le emoticons non ce le ho


Vai nel pannello utente ----- modifica opzioni, al fondo controlla che l'interfaccia Avanzata editor WYSIWYG completo sia attivata


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Luglio 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Volevo chiedere una cosa.
> Gli utenti che postano sono quasi sempre gli stessi, ogni tanto si vede qualche nick "nuovo" ma comunque con un certo numero di messaggi postati.
> Suppongo ce ne siano tanti altri che sono iscritti ma che non hanno mai postato.
> 
> Hanno tutti la facoltà di dare la reputazione?


Al momento il limite minimo di post è di 50 per poter dare anche votazioni negative.

Ci sono poi altri criteri, elencati qui: http://www.tradimento.net/forum/faq.php?faq=faq_automoderazione#faq_faq_implementazione


----------



## contepinceton (14 Luglio 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Vai nel pannello utente ----- modifica opzioni, al fondo controlla che l'interfaccia Avanzata editor WYSIWYG completo sia attivata


Grazie


----------



## PecosBill (17 Luglio 2010)

com'è che posso solo dare voti di approvazione?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Luglio 2010)

PecosBill ha detto:


> com'è che posso solo dare voti di approvazione?


http://www.tradimento.net/forum/faq.php?faq=faq_automoderazione#faq_faq_implementazione



> L'estinzione del debito avviene mediante una procedura automatica, che  annulla gradualmente il punteggio negativo. Utenti che finiscono spesso a  breve intervallo sotto zero, saranno esclusi in modo permanente. Un  utente che viene riabilitato, è inserito nel gruppo degli utenti in  "convalescenza", dove ha i diritti degli utenti appena iscritti. Resta  in questo gruppo fin quando non ha raggiunto almeno 10 punti positivi di  reputazione.


----------



## Abigail (18 Luglio 2010)

in convalescenza??:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Luglio 2010)

PecosBill ha detto:


> com'è che posso solo dare voti di approvazione?





Admin ha detto:


> http://www.tradimento.net/forum/faq.php?faq=faq_automoderazione#faq_faq_implementazione


 Come fa ad accumulare punti se non ha il pulsante per riceverli?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Come fa ad accumulare punti se non ha il pulsante per riceverli?


Se riceve approvazioni da altri, la sua reputazione cresce a pari passo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Se riceve approvazioni da altri, la sua reputazione cresce a pari passo.


 Non ha il pulsante per RICEVERLI io non ho potuto dargli reputazione.


----------



## Abigail (20 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non ha il pulsante per RICEVERLI io non ho potuto dargli reputazione.


E' vero, non ce l'ha


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> E' vero, non ce l'ha


E' caduto nuovamente nell'oscurità ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> E' caduto nuovamente nell'oscurità ...


 E perché mai?
Che ha fatto?


----------



## Amoremio (20 Luglio 2010)

ma ti pare una domanda da porre a giovanni?

lui non sa e non può nè vuole sapere
se un nick che non ha avuto il tempo di fiatare si è trovato subissato di disapprovazioni con le ragionevoli motivazioni che ben possiamo immaginare (punti, virgole, saluti e frasi fatte) lui non ci può mica far nulla


----------



## Iris (20 Luglio 2010)

La cricca del vicentino è avvertita: o la piantate, tramite cloni, o caxxate varie...o vi sputtano!!!!

Ultima chiamata. Potrebbe non piacervi.


----------



## Abigail (20 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> La cricca del vicentino è avvertita: o la piantate, tramite cloni, o caxxate varie...o vi sputtano!!!!
> 
> Ultima chiamata. Potrebbe non piacervi.


----------



## Amoremio (20 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


>


ti quoto


----------



## Iris (20 Luglio 2010)

Se voi mi segnalate, senza firmarmi, io a chi rispondo?


----------



## Abigail (20 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Se voi mi segnalate, senza firmarmi, io a chi rispondo?


Guarda che tra certi soggetti è la prassi. Tutte le mie segnalazioni negative sono anonime. Come se non sapessi chi le manda:mexican:


----------



## aristocat (20 Luglio 2010)

*dopo lunga riflessione.*



Iris ha detto:


> La cricca del vicentino è avvertita: o la piantate, tramite cloni, o caxxate varie...*o vi sputtano*!!!!
> 
> Ultima chiamata. Potrebbe non piacervi.


Iris, non posso lasciar cadere questo tuo intervento o liquidarlo con una risata.
Sappi che non condivido i tuoi metodi.
Per il tuo sparare a zero ad ignoti e per lanciare minacce "ad capocchiam".
Lo dico senza polemica ma con amarezza. 
Perchè in quello che lasci qui, trovo spesso umanità e profondità.
Spero con il cuore in una Tua riflessione. E' un modo di fare che non giova a nessuno . imho.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Luglio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Iris, *non posso lasciar cadere questo tuo intervento o liquidarlo con una risata*.
> Sappi che non condivido i tuoi metodi.
> Per il tuo sparare a zero ad ignoti e per lanciare minacce "ad capocchiam".
> Lo dico senza polemica ma con amarezza.
> ...


 Forse chi si comporta da admin dovrebbe non lasciar cadere ben altri post.


----------



## Iris (20 Luglio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Iris, non posso lasciar cadere questo tuo intervento o liquidarlo con una risata.
> Sappi che non condivido i tuoi metodi.
> Per il tuo sparare a zero ad ignoti e per lanciare minacce "ad capocchiam".
> Lo dico senza polemica ma con amarezza.
> ...


 
E allora mi dovete spiegare, ma in chiaro, perchè a me piaccionono le cose chiare, a chi giova segnalare un utente già bannato, per farlo nuovamente fuori.
Mi pare evidente che io sia contraria alle cricche...di qualunque tipo siano.
E dico, senza timore di essre presuntuosa, che se non fosse stato per utenti seri (e mi ci metto pure io) questo forum sarebbe stato lo svaccatoio dedicato ai pompini, le pratiche sessuali estreme (ma che ne sapete voi...aggiungo) e dei cuckold.
Io non lo dico neanche con amarezza...perchè è finita ormai l'epoca in cui mi stupivo degli idioti.
Anzi, l'unica amarezza è questa: il sapere che ci sono donne, dietro a nick, che mostrano di avere una così bassa concezione di sè.

Avrei potuto ignorare..ed in effetti lo sto facendo..e tu avresti potuto non sfrugugliare . Io non minaccio a capocchiam..sta sicura...
E' tutto sul web..andartevelo a cercare.


----------



## Abigail (20 Luglio 2010)

Si, anche a me piacerebbe sapere com'è possibile che dopo tutti questi proclami di moderazione nuova e moderna si faccia fuori un utente in due minuti.

Se si voleva dare chiarezza e trasparenza l'esperimento è totalmente fallito.

Preferisco mille volte che mi si dica in chiaro se non si condividono miei post o mi si critichi piuttosto che le segnalazioni patetiche che mi sono arrivate.


----------



## aristocat (20 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> E allora mi dovete spiegare, ma in chiaro, perchè a me piaccionono le cose chiare, a chi giova segnalare un utente già bannato, per farlo nuovamente fuori.
> Mi pare evidente che io sia contraria alle cricche...di qualunque tipo siano.
> E dico, senza timore di essre presuntuosa, che se non fosse stato per utenti seri (e mi ci metto pure io) questo forum sarebbe stato lo svaccatoio dedicato ai pompini, le pratiche sessuali estreme (ma che ne sapete voi...aggiungo) e dei cuckold.
> Io non lo dico neanche con amarezza...perchè è finita ormai l'epoca in cui mi stupivo degli idioti.
> ...


Eh no mi dispiace, io non sfruguglio ma lascio in chiaro un'impressione su un intervento in chiaro. Leggo un intervento di quel tenore e mi viene da dire quello che penso. Del resto, come avevo già premesso, non era per polemizzare.
Cioè, vedo delle minacce ("vi sputtano"), disapprovo civilmente, e mi si dice che sfruguglio? Ma siamo seri, via.

E aggiungo: se è vero che ti piacciono le cose chiare, perchè non spiegarci  in cosa consisterà lo "sputtanare" gli utenti "sgraditi"? 
Quali "ritorsioni" sono in serbo esattamente?


----------



## contepinceton (20 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> La cricca del vicentino è avvertita: o la piantate, tramite cloni, o caxxate varie...o vi sputtano!!!!
> 
> Ultima chiamata. Potrebbe non piacervi.


Fai pure.
Credimi è impossibile sputtanare uno come me.
IMPOSSIBILE.:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Abigail (20 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Fai pure.
> Credimi è impossibile sputtanare uno come me.
> IMPOSSIBILE.:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Tocca darti ragione.
Lo fai già da solo sufficientemente.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Forse chi si comporta da admin dovrebbe non lasciar cadere ben altri post.


Sono finiti i tempi in cui eri tu a decidere chi viveva e chi moriva.
Fattene una ragione.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Luglio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Eh no mi dispiace, io non sfruguglio ma lascio in chiaro un'impressione su un intervento in chiaro. Leggo un intervento di quel tenore e mi viene da dire quello che penso. Del resto, come avevo già premesso, non era per polemizzare.
> Cioè, vedo delle minacce ("vi sputtano"), disapprovo civilmente, e mi si dice che sfruguglio? Ma siamo seri, via.
> 
> E aggiungo: se è vero che ti piacciono le cose chiare, perchè non spiegarci  in cosa consisterà lo "sputtanare" gli utenti "sgraditi"?
> Quali "ritorsioni" sono in serbo esattamente?


Dai Ari, ma non vedi che sono bislacche provocazioni?
La macchina ideata da Giovanni non guarda in faccia a nessuno, e non esiste più noi anziani del forum, noi facciamo come ci pare a noi e a gli altri deve andare bene così.
Personalmente ho ricevuto segnalazioni positive e alcune negative. Attraverso i commenti cerco di migliorare il contenuto dei miei interventi. Tutto lì.
Male non fare
Paura non avere
Dormo sonni tranquillissimi.


----------



## Iris (20 Luglio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Eh no mi dispiace, io non sfruguglio ma lascio in chiaro un'impressione su un intervento in chiaro. Leggo un intervento di quel tenore e mi viene da dire quello che penso. Del resto, come avevo già premesso, non era per polemizzare.
> Cioè, vedo delle minacce ("vi sputtano"), disapprovo civilmente, e mi si dice che sfruguglio? Ma siamo seri, via.
> 
> E aggiungo: se è vero che ti piacciono le cose chiare, perchè non spiegarci in cosa consisterà lo "sputtanare" gli utenti "sgraditi"?
> Quali "ritorsioni" sono in serbo esattamente?


 
Perchè non spiegare a cosa serviva far fuori un utente già bannato?
Chi si era sentito offeso da lui?
Quale sensibilità aveva turbato le  candide anime dedicate a monologhi interessantissimi sui pompini, il sesso con le prostitute, le corna e amenità del genere?
mi rendo conto, che una sì delicata e raffinata utenza vada preservata da interventi che non siano da dolce Stil Novo...


----------



## Abigail (20 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Perchè non spiegare a cosa serviva far fuori un utente già bannato?
> Chi si era sentito offeso da lui?
> Quale sensibilità aveva turbato le  candide anime dedicate a monologhi interessantissimi sui pompini, il sesso con le prostitute, le corna e amenità del genere?
> mi rendo conto, che una sì delicata e raffinata utenza vada preservata da interventi che non siano da dolce Stil Novo...


Lo dico qui in chiaro per evitare fraintendimenti.
Mi pare che da qualche giorno  ignorando, non rispondendo, evitando i post del troglodita si sia stia isolando da solo.
Continuiamo su questa  strada che m pare quella giusta.:up:


----------



## contepinceton (20 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Perchè non spiegare a cosa serviva far fuori un utente già bannato?
> Chi si era sentito offeso da lui?
> Quale sensibilità aveva turbato le  candide anime dedicate a monologhi interessantissimi sui pompini, il sesso con le prostitute, le corna e amenità del genere?
> mi rendo conto, che una sì delicata e raffinata utenza vada preservata da interventi che non siano da dolce Stil Novo...


Ma mi spieghi qui in chiaro che è successo?
E chi sarebbe di grazia sto utente?
Io non ne so assolutamente nulla.
E se mi devi accusare di qualcosa, fallo qui in chiaro, e con prove alla mano.
Non mi piace per niente come ti stai esprimendo.
Non per il contenuto, ma per la forma.
Non essere allusiva.


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Lo dico qui in chiaro per evitare fraintendimenti.
> Mi pare che da qualche giorno ignorando, non rispondendo, evitando i post del troglodita si sia stia isolando da solo.
> Continuiamo su questa strada che m pare quella giusta.:up:


Più che evitare i post di un utente, secondo me bisogna evitare i post che reputiamo non interessanti in generale. Un nick può pure scrivere il 90% di vaccate, ma se il 10% lo trovo interessante, partecipo. Meglio non fare mai la selezione sui nick, ma sui contenuti, imho. :up:


----------



## contepinceton (20 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Più che evitare i post di un utente, secondo me bisogna evitare i post che reputiamo non interessanti in generale. Un nick può pure scrivere il 90% di vaccate, ma se il 10% lo trovo interessante, partecipo. Meglio non fare mai la selezione sui nick, ma sui contenuti, imho. :up:


Messaggio ricevuto.
Grazie MM:up:


----------



## Abigail (20 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Più che evitare i post di un utente, secondo me bisogna evitare i post che reputiamo non interessanti in generale. Un nick può pure scrivere il 90% di vaccate, ma se il 10% lo trovo interessante, partecipo. Meglio non fare mai la selezione sui nick, ma sui contenuti, imho. :up:


Ognuno fa quello che vuole, è chiaro.
Tu sei più tollerante di me: se uno scrive il 90% di cazzate io perdo interesse anche per quel 10% eventuale. (che poi può essere suddiviso in 1% di cose interessanti , 4% di citazioni o  copia incolla e il 5% di cose inutili:mrgreen


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Messaggio ricevuto.
> Grazie MM:up:


E di che, conte? il messaggio (che poi messaggio non era...) era per tutti, non era rivolto a te


----------



## Iris (20 Luglio 2010)

La mia domanda era questa: se neanche l'admin lo sa..chi ha fatto fuori Pecos e perchè?
forse non ho letto io qualche offesa..


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> La mia domanda era questa: se neanche l'admin lo sa..chi ha fatto fuori Pecos e perchè?
> forse non ho letto io qualche offesa..


 Non mi ricordo neanche di un utente Pecos... ma quando è entrato???


----------



## contepinceton (20 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E di che, conte? il messaggio (che poi messggio non era...) era per tutti, non era rivolto a te


ma mi ha fatto riflettere.


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ma mi ha fatto riflettere.


Mi fa piacere. Meglio fissarsi sui contenuti che sui nick, no?


----------



## contepinceton (20 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> La mia domanda era questa: se neanche l'admin lo sa..chi ha fatto fuori Pecos e perchè?
> forse non ho letto io qualche offesa..


ma allora tu come sai che è stato fatto fuori Pecos?
Da dove lo evinci?
Mica io mi accorgo se uno sparisce eh?
O tu hai una lista utenti attivi?
Mah...


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Ognuno fa quello che vuole, è chiaro.
> Tu sei più tollerante di me: se uno scrive il 90% di cazzate io perdo interesse anche per quel 10% eventuale. (che poi può essere suddiviso in 1% di cose interessanti , 4% di citazioni o copia incolla e il 5% di cose inutili:mrgreen


 Però così ti perdi magari un 10% che potrebbe essere valido... no, il copia incolla o le citazioni sono una cosa, un'idea o no spunto interessanti sono un'altra. Mi riferivo a questo chiaramente... per il resto basta ed avanza wiki, senza bisogno di venire qua sopra :up:


----------



## contepinceton (20 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi fa piacere. Meglio fissarsi sui contenuti che sui nick, no?


Embè è quello che ho sempre fatto no? Poi mi pare ovvio che se condividi quello che uno scrive nasce un' assonanza no?


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Embè è quello che ho sempre fatto no? *Poi mi pare ovvio che se condividi quello che uno scrive nasce un' assonanza no*?


Sulla discussione particolare certamente. Più in generale nasce un'assonanza se condivido spesso il pensiero... ma direi che per quel che mi riguarda, l'assonanza nasce ancora di più non nella condivisione ma nell'interesse che suscita in me un modo di pensare. Potrei anche non condividere gran parte delle idee di una persona, ma se trovo la persona interessante intelligente e non noiosa, l'assonanza nasce a prescindere.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sulla discussione particolare certamente. Più in generale nasce un'assonanza se condivido spesso il pensiero... ma direi che per quel che mi riguarda, l'assonanza nasce ancora di più non nella condivisione ma nell'interesse che suscita in me un modo di pensare. Potrei anche non condividere gran parte delle idee di una persona, ma se trovo la persona interessante intelligente e non noiosa, l'assonanza nasce a prescindere.


A prescindere, anche, da come ha scelto di vivere no?


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A prescindere, anche, da come ha scelto di vivere no?


 Certo... se pur non condividendolo, reputo il suo modo di vivere eticamente accettabile. Posso trovare interessante e stimolante un dialogo con un traditore seriale intelligente, non con un assassino seriale intelligente.


----------



## aristocat (20 Luglio 2010)

*Eteocle.*



Iris ha detto:


> La mia domanda era questa: se neanche l'admin lo sa..chi ha fatto fuori Pecos e perchè?
> forse non ho letto io qualche offesa..


Ahia..."pescare" i suoi detrattori che gli hanno votato contro, credo che sia una gara dura...
Quanto a me, mi associo con chi rivuole Ete ... aka Pecos, qui dentro. 
E' intelligente e spiritoso. E' schietto. Tutte cose che apprezzo.
Spero che l'effetto del ban sia minimo.


----------



## giobbe (20 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Più che evitare i post di un utente, secondo me bisogna evitare i post che reputiamo non interessanti in generale. Un nick può pure scrivere il 90% di vaccate, ma se il 10% lo trovo interessante, partecipo. Meglio non fare mai la selezione sui nick, ma sui contenuti, imho. :up:


	 	 Quoto.
Il Conte 2.0 mi sembra che non aggredisca nessuno e che porti molto rispetto per le new entry in Confessionale.
Alcuni post che parlano della sua vita personale, del rapporto con la moglie, della sua infanzia, del rapporto con i genitori ecc. li trovo sinceri e interessanti.
Lo stesso discorso vale per Chiara Matraini quando parla del rapporto con il marito e quando commenta i thread del Confessionale.
I post di Messalina fino ad adesso mi sono parsi abbastanza sterili, incentrati soprattutto su alcune pratiche sessuali, ma chi lo sa, in futuro potrebbe portare contributi interessanti.
 Pecos Bill è stato abbastanza aggressivo ultimamente ma credo (non ne sono sicuro) che possa farsi un clone e rientrare quando vuole.


----------



## Mari' (20 Luglio 2010)

Ri-chiedo: E' importante l'Argomento o il Nick? 



​


----------



## Abigail (20 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ri-chiedo: E' importante l'Argomento o il Nick?
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Ti domando: sei più tollerante e comprensiva con un utente con il quale hai empatia, corrispondenza di idee e confidenza amicale o con quelli che consideri solo provocatori, volgari e offensivi ?(non offensivi verso te ma in generale)


----------



## Grande82 (20 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ri-chiedo: E' importante l'Argomento o il Nick?
> 
> 
> 
> ​


 è importante in primis l'argomento.
ma come possiamo credere che il nick non conti? 
se parlo con qualcuno che mi dà sempre addosso e poi leggo un suo nick allusivo, lo interpreto di certo male. Viceversa che si è sempre mostrato persona rispettosa. C'è poco da fare, non sono predilizioni, nè pregiudizi, ma la semplice figura che s'è costituita a propria opera, che fa la differenza.


----------



## Mari' (20 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Ti domando: sei più tollerante e comprensiva con un utente con il quale hai empatia, corrispondenza di idee e confidenza amicale o con quelli che consideri solo provocatori, volgari e offensivi ?(non offensivi verso te ma in generale)


Non rispondo ai 3d per "simpatie personali", se un 3d non mi piace non rispondo, indipendentemente da chi lo posta ... i 3d provocatori? dipende da provocazione a provocazione ... "volgari e offensivi" nel mio piccolo "cerco" di fargli/le capire ch'e' il peggior modo di vivere il forum.




PS Sto imparando dal passato  o meglio, sto tentando di non dare corda a certa gente ... ... ...


PPS: Pero', non si risponde ad una domanda con un'altra domanda  non sta bene.


----------



## Abigail (20 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non rispondo ai 3d per "simpatie personali", se un 3d non mi piace non rispondo, indipendentemente da chi lo posta ... i 3d provocatori? dipende da provocazione a provocazione ... "volgari e offensivi" nel mio piccolo "cerco" di fargli/le capire ch'e' il peggior modo di vivere il forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grande si è spiegata molto meglio di me


----------



## Anna A (20 Luglio 2010)




----------



## Mari' (20 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Grande si è spiegata molto meglio di me


No comment.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> E allora mi dovete spiegare, ma in chiaro, perchè a me piaccionono le cose chiare, a chi giova segnalare un utente già bannato, per farlo nuovamente fuori.
> Mi pare evidente che io sia contraria alle cricche...di qualunque tipo siano.
> E dico, senza timore di essre presuntuosa, che se non fosse stato per utenti seri (e mi ci metto pure io) questo forum sarebbe stato lo svaccatoio dedicato ai pompini, le pratiche sessuali estreme (ma che ne sapete voi...aggiungo) e dei cuckold.
> Io non lo dico neanche con amarezza...perchè è finita ormai l'epoca in cui mi stupivo degli idioti.
> ...


Nel caso specifico, ha voluto offendermi e gli ho dato una disapprovazione. Perché non ho potuto approvare il suo comportamento.

Chi viene nei forum soltanto per rompere i connati è un troll e come tale raccoglie i punti negativi che si merita, allo scopo di trovarsi escluso ancora e ancora. 

Cricca o no.

L'essere troll ha nulla a che fare con discussioni accese, aggressive e perfino violenti. L'essere troll viene soltanto per disturbare, rompere e deridere, e si diverte diabolicamente mentre si realizza la sua opera.

Un utente che non vuole partecipare al forum, ma solo offendere, non può e non deve continuare. E io clicco su no, non approvo. Fin quando non sparisce.

Cricca o no.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sono finiti i tempi in cui eri tu a decidere chi viveva e chi moriva.
> Fattene una ragione.


Mai avuto questo potere.
Ma l'avrei usato molto bene... sicuramente...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Nel caso specifico, ha voluto offendermi e gli ho dato una disapprovazione. Perché non ho potuto approvare il suo comportamento.
> 
> Chi viene nei forum soltanto per rompere i connati è un troll e come tale raccoglie i punti negativi che si merita, allo scopo di trovarsi escluso ancora e ancora.
> 
> ...


 ...meglio


----------



## contepinceton (20 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mai avuto questo potere.
> Ma l'avrei usato molto bene... sicuramente...


Ma da come ti ostini a comportarti nei miei confronti, nonostante io ti giri al largo, sembra che tu non abbia digerito affatto la mia riammissione al forum, e che la viva come un'ingiustizia nei tuoi confronti. Io ho solo chiesto a chi amministra la mia riammissione e mi è stata concessa. Tutto qua.
Come giustamente hai fatto notare qui non è casa mia, ma neanche casa tua.

Scusami, ma non ho mai letto in te, il minimo rispetto verso chi non la pensa come te o opera scelte di vita difformi da quelle che hai adoperato tu.

Forse ti brucia che la cultura sacco di immondizie è stata efficace con tuo marito, ma non con me.

E se sei onesta, sai benissimo, che mi hai fatto passare dei brutti guai, per mie espressioni molto meno offensive di quelle che tu hai usato in questi giorni nei miei confronti. E non ho reagito cercando di seminare discredito nel forum.

Ma contenta te contenti tutti.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma da come ti ostini a comportarti nei miei confronti, nonostante io ti giri al largo, sembra che tu non abbia digerito affatto la mia riammissione al forum, e che la viva come un'ingiustizia nei tuoi confronti. Io ho solo chiesto a chi amministra la mia riammissione e mi è stata concessa. Tutto qua.
> Come giustamente hai fatto notare qui non è casa mia, ma neanche casa tua.
> 
> Scusami, ma non ho mai letto in te, il minimo rispetto verso chi non la pensa come te o opera scelte di vita difformi da quelle che hai adoperato tu.
> ...


 Mi fai semplicemente schifo per contenuti, linguaggio, filosofia che propugni, metodologia di attacco al forum. Trovo repellenti le tue giusticazioni del tradimento e il tuo modo di parlare delle donne e degli uomini.
Le tue frequentazioni mi fanno ribrezzo.
La tua presenza qui è motivata semplicemente dal voler distruggere questo luogo per rancori pregresse.
Ah ...penso che tu sia proprio scemo.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi fai semplicemente schifo per contenuti, linguaggio, filosofia che propugni, metodologia di attacco al forum. Trovo repellenti le tue giusticazioni del tradimento e il tuo modo di parlare delle donne e degli uomini.
> Le tue frequentazioni mi fanno ribrezzo.
> La tua presenza qui è motivata semplicemente dal voler distruggere questo luogo per rancori pregresse.
> Ah ...penso che tu sia proprio scemo.


Come volevasi dimostrare...
Ok ci ho provato: tentar non nuoce.:unhappy:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Come volevasi dimostrare...
> Ok ci ho provato: tentar non nuoce.:unhappy:


 Sei patetico quando mi dai il punto negativo in un altro post... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sei patetico quando mi dai il punto negativo in un altro post... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Chi io?
E quando mai ti ho dato punti negativi?
Te ne ho dato solo uno in positivo e ti sei perfino incazzata dicendo che provoco, certo che sei un bel tipo te eh?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi fai semplicemente schifo per contenuti, linguaggio, filosofia che propugni, metodologia di attacco al forum. Trovo repellenti le tue giusticazioni del tradimento e il tuo modo di parlare delle donne e degli uomini.
> Le tue frequentazioni mi fanno ribrezzo.
> La tua presenza qui è motivata semplicemente dal voler distruggere questo luogo per rancori pregresse.
> Ah ...penso che tu sia proprio scemo.


Il forum è un posto libero, che può essere frequentato da tutti coloro  che hanno il desiderio di esprimere la propria opinione nel rispetto  dell'opinione degli altri. Chiamare qualcuno scemo in questo contesto è  altamente offensivo e senza alcun rispetto, né verso altri né verso se  stesso.

Questo forum è pieno di persone che esprimono i loro rancori. Ogni giorno ce n'è almeno un articolo che lo conferma. Rancori pregressi e regressi. Rancore. Il rancore è il motore di questo forum. Si parla di tradimento, e si esprime in mille modi, ma soprattutto perché c'è il rancore per vedersi la propria vita distrutta per colpa di un altro.

Chiamare persone scemi, cretini, ritardati ecc richiede una porzione di tatto ed abilità espressiva che pochi hanno. Non si può usare in qualunque contesto. E soprattutto non è l'aggettivo che si utilizza in un discorso correttivo e pubblico nei confronti di un utente.


----------



## Iris (21 Luglio 2010)

Io non ho alcun tipo di rancore...
E' possibile che ci siano utenti rancorosi, che con vari mezzi, cerchino di sfogare il loro malessere, ma mi pare che la maggior parte di noi abbia un atteggiamento costruttivo, partecipi ai treddì più o meno serenamente.
Poi c'è chi si esprime in maniera puù compassata, e chi invece più sanguigna...ma non credo che sia questione di rancore.
Io non ne ho per carattere personalmente...e credo che molti siano come me.

Sulla questione di pecos, non ho voglia di aggiungere altro, ma sono contenta che non siano stati gli altri utenti a farlo fuori. La chiarezza è la miglior cosa...credo che tutti siano d'accordo su questo punto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Il forum è un posto libero, che può essere frequentato da tutti coloro che hanno il desiderio di esprimere la propria opinione nel rispetto dell'opinione degli altri. Chiamare qualcuno scemo in questo contesto è altamente offensivo e senza alcun rispetto, né verso altri né verso se stesso.
> 
> Questo forum è pieno di persone che esprimono i loro rancori. Ogni giorno ce n'è almeno un articolo che lo conferma. Rancori pregressi e regressi. Rancore. Il rancore è il motore di questo forum. Si parla di tradimento, e si esprime in mille modi, ma soprattutto perché c'è il rancore per vedersi la propria vita distrutta per colpa di un altro.
> 
> Chiamare persone scemi, cretini, ritardati ecc richiede una porzione di tatto ed abilità espressiva che pochi hanno. Non si può usare in qualunque contesto. E soprattutto non è l'aggettivo che si utilizza in un discorso correttivo e pubblico nei confronti di un utente.


Io non ho alcun rancore nei confronti di un nick, benché da quel nick sia stata attaccata per mesi.
Non ho alcun rancore perché sentirmi dire, da chi non mi conosce e davvero nulla sa della mia vicenda, che solidarizza con chi mi ha tradito o che afferma che dico cose oscene consigliando, a chi viene vessata dal marito, di lasciarlo, non mi tocca sul piano emotivo.
Dopo quello che ho passato non mi fido abbastanza di nessuno (o forse mi fido talmente di pochi) per provare dolore per essere tradita nelle confidenze fatte qui. Ripeto non ho nulla di emotivo e sentimentale verso quel nick.
Semplicemente quel nick si è rivelato, l'ho scritto in chiaro, e in modo aperto un nick multiutente. Alcuni di questi utenti si sono rivelati nelle loro modalità di relazione indecenti già nel passato e hanno creato disturbo al forum fino a portarlo sull'orlo dell'implosione.
Potrebbero anche non essere loro, anche se i miei accenni a Cat sono stati confermati dallo steso nick, ma ha importanza se si comportano nello stesso modo?
Io credo (forse sbagliando, non credo che di avere la scienza infusa, ma non ce l'hanno neppure gli altri e quindi neppure tu) di agire nell'interesse del forum, da una parte facendo notare l'incongruenza delle argomentazioni, dall'altra scoprendo il gioco dei diversi personaggi che si nascondono dietro quel nick, messalina, chiara matraini e i vari nuovi nick che entrano con storie improbabili che forniscono materiale per le loro affermazioni. 
Per i nuovi nick, non essendoci certezza, si fa sempre come se... anche perché potrebbero essere vere anche le situazioni più improbabili.
Ma non ritengo di dover far finta di essere scema io.
La tecnica usata dai nick multiutenti è la stessa già adottata in passato con complimenti intellettuali a chi credono di poter intortare, complimenti allusivi (come avrai letto anche altri utenti storici stanno solo aspettando i pigiamini di saliva...) e attacchi (sempre gli stessi) a chi vedono opporsi al loro piano.
Perché lo fanno mi è oscuro, forse vogliono solo prendere in giro, forse qualcuno vuole usare (come già è accaduto) questo luogo come un serbatoio per amanti, forse vogliono aprire un forum concorrente e distruggere questo, forse sono solamente una banda di ragazzini deficienti che attaccano la cicca sotto la scrivania.
Io non so perché lo fanno.
Ma sinceramente non so perché tu lo faccia. Anche se già in passato hai sostenuto Chen e perfino Cat, pensavo che avessi fatto il tuo "colpo di stato" nel forum, estromettendo persone come Fedifrago e mettendo in condizione una donna come Bruja di andarsene, per valorizzare a modo tuo il forum.
Ma se credi che si valorizzi trasformandolo in una chat softcore, per me, sbagli di grosso.

P.S. Non ci sono abbastanza utenti che, con il nuovo sistema, possano togliermi 13 punti in una volta, quindi, ancora una volta, sei intervenuto nella "moderazione democratica" dimostrando che c'è sempre qualcuno più uguale degli altri.

P.S.2 Buona fortuna!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Luglio 2010)

Ti ho dato una disapprovazione. Per lo scemo. Il resto - presumo - ti è stato dato da altri utenti.


----------



## oscuro (21 Luglio 2010)

*Conte*

Adesso non ti capisco:Ha senso questionare con Iris e persa?Mi sembra chiaro quale sia il loro intento....altrettanto chiaro non accettino la dipartita del caro estinto!E se provassimo ad ignorarle...?:up:


----------



## Old Aleluja (21 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma ti pare una domanda da porre a giovanni?
> 
> lui non sa e non può nè vuole sapere
> se un nick che non ha avuto il tempo di fiatare si è trovato subissato di disapprovazioni con le ragionevoli motivazioni che ben possiamo immaginare (punti, virgole, saluti e frasi fatte) lui non ci può mica far nulla


certo che le pare perchè da 0 punti che aveva mr. PecosBill è passato a - 9 solo con tre segnalazioni di disapprovazione...per te la matematica è un'opinione? per me no....0-3 fa 3 quindi qualcosa non torna...ariquindi la domanda è stata fatta alla persona giusta...che è evidente che si sia dimenticato di dire che le sue disapprovazioni tolgono punti molto maggiori di 1 e che quindi lui è comunque l'ago della bilancia e la storia della moderazione democratica è solo una balla (altro che cricca milanese, qui si sfiora...mi correggo...si supera la soglia del ridicolo)
Vi saluto perchè con 0 punti arriverà qualcuno (ma chi mai mi chiedo io?) a togliermi punti di reputazione e chissa quando potrò riscrivere


----------



## contepinceton (21 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso non ti capisco:Ha senso questionare con Iris e persa?Mi sembra chiaro quale sia il loro intento....altrettanto chiaro non accettino la dipartita del caro estinto!E se provassimo ad ignorarle...?:up:


Beh Oscuro, una minaccia di sputtanare la cricca del vicentino, e vorrei tanto sapere a che si riferisce, l'altra si ostina con una pervicacia senza pari a darmi del clone, del multiutente, a prendere fischi per fiaschi. Dopo un po' uno si stanca no? Di quella dipartita non me ne cale, ma vedo che anche tu hai le tue ragioni per incazzarti. Le accetto e le rispetto e non ti dico che sei uno scemo perchè hai da ridire sul caro estinto. A me interessa solo vedere salvaguardato il mio diritto di esserci e partecipare qui dentro.
Oscuro io non corro dietro a streghe, fantasie, ossessioni, proiezioni ecc...ecc..nè voglio fare la vittima. Certo che è dura con chi si ostina a seminare zizzanie e discredito. Poi mi ritrovo imbarazzato a dover dare delle giustificazioni a Messalina che non c'entra un' emerita cippa con Cat, o a Chiara Matraini. Vedremo come andrà al raduno. 
Mi sembra alle volte di essere in Germania dell'Est al tempo della Stasi.
Dicevi A del vicino di casa a chi di dovere e questo spariva nel nulla.


----------



## oscuro (21 Luglio 2010)

*Conte*

Hai perfettamente ragione!Il punto è che hanno sempre fatto questo.....so qui da 4 5 anni e si son distinte sempre così.....con l'aiuto di chi sappiamo noi.....!!Io non discuto le tue ragioni...non mi peremetterei mai...ma, e vale anche per me....possiam ancora disquisire con queste due del nulla?Mi sembra sian rimaste loro due e basta....!!:up:


----------



## Grande82 (21 Luglio 2010)

mi piacerebbe sapere CHI sono le persone della 'cricca', dato che io non vedo accordi privati, non ricevo pm speciali solo perchè sono qui da lungo tempo e non ho avuto alcuna richiesta di alleanza, sottaciuta o manifesta.
Perciò ditemi subito chi fa parte della cricca che gliene dico quattro! 
E, però per essere cricca devono essere almeno 6/7....


----------



## Grande82 (21 Luglio 2010)

dice che non posso votare pincopallo se non ho dato un pò di reputazione in giro. esattamente quanta?


----------



## contepinceton (21 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai perfettamente ragione!Il punto è che hanno sempre fatto questo.....so qui da 4 5 anni e si son distinte sempre così.....con l'aiuto di chi sappiamo noi.....!!Io non discuto le tue ragioni...non mi peremetterei mai...ma, e vale anche per me....possiam ancora disquisire con queste due del nulla?Mi sembra sian rimaste loro due e basta....!!:up:


Io da illuso, pensavo di riuscire a farle ragionare un attimo, no? Tentando la via della coesistenza pacifica. Si dice tanto di rispettare le opinioni dell'altro eh? Invece sembra: esprimi pure le tue opinioni. Poi noi trarremmo le nostre somme. E dato che sei quel che sei. A morte.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> mi piacerebbe sapere CHI sono le persone della 'cricca', dato che io non vedo accordi privati, non ricevo pm speciali solo perchè sono qui da lungo tempo e non ho avuto alcuna richiesta di alleanza, sottaciuta o manifesta.
> Perciò ditemi subito chi fa parte della cricca che gliene dico quattro!
> E, però per essere cricca devono essere almeno 6/7....


Piacerebbe sapere anche a me sai?
Sul serio...


----------



## Old Aleluja (21 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> dice che non posso votare pincopallo se non ho dato un pò di reputazione in giro. esattamente quanta?


posso chiederti se voti  di approvazione o disapprovazione?


----------



## Old Aleluja (21 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> mi piacerebbe sapere CHI sono le persone della 'cricca', dato che io non vedo accordi privati, non ricevo pm speciali solo perchè sono qui da lungo tempo e non ho avuto alcuna richiesta di alleanza, sottaciuta o manifesta.
> Perciò ditemi subito chi fa parte della cricca che gliene dico quattro!
> *E, però per essere cricca devono essere almeno 6/7*....


 valgono le personalità multiple?:mexican:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Luglio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> valgono le personalità multiple?:mexican:


Invece di girare intorno, dai fuori i nomi della cricca, dai vediamo se io sono il Licio Gelli della situazion...forza dai...mi hai sempre insultato e io nulla so di te, non ti conosco e non ti ho mai torto un capello. Magari anche tu ti ostini a scambiarmi per chi non sono. E lanci frecce su un obiettivo sbagliato.


----------



## Grande82 (21 Luglio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> posso chiederti se voti di approvazione o disapprovazione?


 voto in entrambi i sensi, volevo votare in questo caso abigail per un post divertente sulla cucina e il sesso ma dice che l'ho già votata. probabile, non lo ricordo, sarà stato ieri o l'altro ieri. Se un post mi piace, voto e spesso motivo, se non mi piace, voto e motivo sempre.
Non firmo mai perchè non voto per polemica ma perchè spero sul serio che chi legge comprenda.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> voto in entrambi i sensi, volevo votare in questo caso abigail per un post divertente sulla cucina e il sesso ma dice che l'ho già votata. probabile, non lo ricordo, sarà stato ieri o l'altro ieri. Se un post mi piace, voto e spesso motivo, se non mi piace, voto e motivo sempre.
> Non firmo mai perchè non voto per polemica ma perchè spero sul serio che chi legge comprenda.


Io firmo sempre, a scanso di equivoci no?
Mai tirato sassi e nascosto manina in tutta la mia vita.:up:


----------



## Old Aleluja (21 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Invece di girare intorno, dai fuori i nomi della cricca, dai vediamo se io sono il Licio Gelli della situazion...forza dai...mi hai sempre insultato e io nulla so di te, non ti conosco e non ti ho mai torto un capello. Magari anche tu ti ostini a scambiarmi per chi non sono. E lanci frecce su un obiettivo sbagliato.


mollami....e soprattutto non ti credere che riesci a prendermi per il culo...


----------



## Old Aleluja (21 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> voto in entrambi i sensi, volevo votare in questo caso abigail per un post divertente sulla cucina e il sesso ma dice che l'ho già votata. probabile, non lo ricordo, sarà stato ieri o l'altro ieri. Se un post mi piace, voto e spesso motivo, se non mi piace, voto e motivo sempre.
> Non firmo mai perchè non voto per polemica ma perchè spero sul serio che chi legge comprenda.


 ok. grazie:up:


----------



## Grande82 (21 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Invece di girare intorno, dai fuori i nomi della cricca, dai vediamo se io sono il Licio Gelli della situazion...forza dai...mi hai sempre insultato e io nulla so di te, non ti conosco e non ti ho mai torto un capello. Magari anche tu ti ostini a scambiarmi per chi non sono. E lanci frecce su un obiettivo sbagliato.


 non mi pare fosse lui a nominare la cricca, ma tu.... 
se qualcuno non condivide ciò che dici non deve aver pranzato per te per sette giorni sette per poter disapprovare....


----------



## contepinceton (21 Luglio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> mollami....


Come volevasi dimostrare, ti svegli male la mattina e il primo che incontri per la strada diventa l'oggetto dei tuoi strali, e poi anche ti lamenti? Ti rendi conto di quanto discredito porti dentro nel forum con il tuo atteggiamento?


----------



## contepinceton (21 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> non mi pare fosse lui a nominare la cricca, ma tu....
> se qualcuno non condivide ciò che dici non deve aver pranzato per te per sette giorni sette per poter disapprovare....


ok, hai ragione mi sono sognato della cricca.
Vero non esiste nessuna cricca.:up:


----------



## Old Aleluja (21 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Come volevasi dimostrare, ti svegli male la mattina e il primo che incontri per la strada diventa l'oggetto dei tuoi strali, e poi anche ti lamenti? Ti rendi conto di quanto discredito porti dentro nel forum con il tuo atteggiamento?


 idem come sopra...vai a prendere per il culo qualcun'altro che con me non attacca....
io ho l'atteggiamento che ti meriti. tu come altri...


----------



## Grande82 (21 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ok, hai ragione mi sono sognato della cricca.
> Vero non esiste nessuna cricca.:up:


ho detto questo? ho chiesto nomi, dato che quando ci si sente 'perseguitati' si ha almeno un'idea di chi sia il persecutore... 
ecco, qui avete la possibilità di una segnalazione contro noti.... usatela, no? 
se una cricca ci fosse sarebbe utile sapere chi ve ne ha parte. Poichè questa 'cricca' al forum fa danno, no? 
Capisci?


----------



## Old Aleluja (21 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ho detto questo? ho chiesto nomi, dato che quando ci si sente 'perseguitati' si ha almeno un'idea di chi sia il persecutore...
> ecco, qui avete la possibilità di una segnalazione contro noti.... usatela, no?
> se una cricca ci fosse sarebbe utile sapere chi ve ne ha parte. Poichè questa 'cricca' al forum fa danno, no?
> Capisci?


 la cricca milanese di cui parlano 'sti qua saremmo io , fedifrago, persa, la vecchia (non anagraficamente) e cara asu credo e poi francamente non l'ho mai capito chi ancora...
frequento (spero che non si arrabbi ma francamente non c'è nulla da vergognarsi o non essere sinceri) più o meno abitualmente Persa e ho conosciuto qualcun'altro di milano...ho praticamente litigato anche ferocemente con tutti loro e ad esempio il litigio con fedifrago è sul vecchio forum a riprova della cricchitudine che ci lega/ci ha legat. definirci cricca non è ridicolo...ma di più....


----------



## Old Aleluja (21 Luglio 2010)

e il silenzio cadde sul post precedente:mexican:....ma in effetti bisogna prima avviare le consultazioni prima di rispondere....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso non ti capisco:Ha senso questionare con Iris e persa?Mi sembra chiaro quale sia il loro intento....altrettanto chiaro non accettino la dipartita del caro estinto!E se provassimo ad ignorarle...?:up:


 Sei un personaggio talmente patetico che non meriti di essere ...attenzionato.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> la cricca milanese di cui parlano 'sti qua saremmo io , fedifrago, persa, la vecchia (non anagraficamente) e cara asu credo e poi francamente non l'ho mai capito chi ancora...
> frequento (spero che non si arrabbi ma francamente non c'è nulla da vergognarsi o non essere sinceri) più o meno abitualmente Persa e ho conosciuto qualcun'altro di milano...ho praticamente litigato anche ferocemente con tutti loro e ad esempio il litigio con fedifrago è sul vecchio forum a riprova della cricchitudine che ci lega/ci ha legat. definirci cricca non è ridicolo...ma di più....


Ma la cricca secondo i multiutenti del nick conte e c, sarebbero io (protetta ...da chi? dall'approvazione di altri utenti? ), tu, Asu e Fedifrago ...tutti bannati?
'mazza che cricca potente.
In realtà è un'accusa per distrarre dalla banda dei deficienti che si eccitano dicendo parolacce edulcorate (pompelmo invece di pompino e similia) ed eccitandosi postando la tecnica del pompino perfetto... una pena ...manco a 14 anni... :nuke:


----------



## oscuro (21 Luglio 2010)

*Persa*

Patetico?Se tu sei normale contento di esserlo.....povera gioventù!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Patetico?Se tu sei normale contento di esserlo.....povera gioventù!!:mrgreen:


 Hai intenzione di cominciare con pannoloni e catetere anche con me?
Del resto potresti trovare appoggio tra i multi utenti.
Ti prevengo che non me ne frega nulla.
L'alternativa a invecchiare è morire.


----------



## oscuro (21 Luglio 2010)

*Persa*

Insomma persa.....visto che ogni tanto fai riferimenti e allusioni discutibili....vedi g8...macchine potenti per impotenti....:rotfl:ci sta che sia veramente preoccupato del sistema scolastico italiano o no?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma persa.....visto che ogni tanto fai riferimenti e allusioni discutibili....vedi g8...macchine potenti per impotenti....:rotfl:ci sta che sia veramente preoccupato del sistema scolastico italiano o no?


 Ma tu credi che mi possa importare qualcosa della tua opinione?
Forse ignori che ogni donna a partire dai dodicianni ha imparato a ignorare i deficienti che le importunano per strada. 
Cosa vuoi che mi possa toccare quello che scrivi tu.
Fai pure.
Non fai altro che renderti ancor più patetico... se ciò è possibile.


----------



## oscuro (21 Luglio 2010)

*Persa*

Capisco...magari non è sola la mia opinione....e comunque sicuramente non son certo uno che importunerebbe una come te....!A me piacciono le donne non le femmine....!!:up:


----------



## Old Aleluja (21 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Capisco...magari non è sola la mia opinione....e comunque sicuramente non son certo uno che importunerebbe una come te....!A me piacciono le donne non le femmine....!!:up:


 avere bisogno di rafforzare la propria opinione con quella degli altri  la dice lunga sulla sicurezza e maturità di chi la esprime


----------



## oscuro (21 Luglio 2010)

*Alex*

Credi di esser nella posizione di giudicare qualcuno?:rotfl:IO credo di no.....di comportamenti immaturi credo ho tanto da imparare da te....!!:rotfl:


----------



## Old Aleluja (21 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Credi di esser nella posizione di giudicare qualcuno?:rotfl:IO credo di no.....di comportamenti immaturi credo ho tanto da imparare da te....!!:rotfl:


 mai rafforzato le mie opinioni dicendo che qualcuno la pensava come me....ammazza che sicurezza!


----------



## oscuro (21 Luglio 2010)

*.......*

Ma io leggo che persa sta parecchio sui maroni...che c'entra il rafforzamento della mia opinione?Poi,; pure cambiare duecento nick non mi pare maturo...così come altre cose ma se vuoi discutere con me dimmelo apertamente....!!


----------



## contepinceton (21 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ho detto questo? ho chiesto nomi, dato che quando ci si sente 'perseguitati' si ha almeno un'idea di chi sia il persecutore...
> ecco, qui avete la possibilità di una segnalazione contro noti.... usatela, no?
> se una cricca ci fosse sarebbe utile sapere chi ve ne ha parte. Poichè questa 'cricca' al forum fa danno, no?
> Capisci?


Forse non ci siamo capiti: io non so nulla della cricca milanese, e non me ne frega un casso, io chiedevo conto di questa, dato che sono vicentino...no? 

http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?p=51609#post51609


----------



## Old Aleluja (21 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma io leggo che persa sta parecchio sui maroni...che c'entra il rafforzamento della mia opinione?Poi,; pure cambiare duecento nick non mi pare maturo...così come altre cose ma se vuoi discutere con me dimmelo apertamente....!!


 e quindi? anche tu qui stai a molte persone sui maroni...ti ho mai detto (o qualcun altro l'ha mai fatto? non mi pare) "anche altri la pensano così"?no..fatti i tuoi conti se sei così obiettivo come dici...


----------



## oscuro (21 Luglio 2010)

*Alex*

Ma i sto sui maroni a voi della cricca.....e contento di starci......permetti?Star simpatico a voi significava esser come alcuni di voi.....!Alex ti menziono nella cricca perchè anche stavolta come spesso ti accade ti sei sentito chiamato in causa...magari per difendere persa....!!:mexican:


----------



## Old Aleluja (21 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma i sto sui maroni a voi della cricca.....e contento di starci......permetti?Star simpatico a voi significava esser come alcuni di voi.....!Alex ti menziono nella cricca perchè anche stavolta come spesso ti accade ti sei sentito chiamato in causa...magari per difendere persa....!!:mexican:


ti permetto quello che vuoi....ma permetto pure a me stesso di farti notare che questa cosa è come uno specchio....vale la stessa cosa sia per te che per persa


----------



## Lettrice (21 Luglio 2010)

E mo chi cazzo e' la cricca? :rotfl::rotfl:

Mi son persa:condom:


----------



## Old Aleluja (21 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E mo chi cazzo e' la cricca? :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Mi son persa:condom:


 disinformata che non sei altro...:mrgreen:


----------



## Lettrice (21 Luglio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> disinformata che non sei altro...:mrgreen:


Ti giuro che mi vorrei segnalare:carneval:


----------



## Mari' (21 Luglio 2010)

*Cricche&Vestali ...*

Ricordo che in DOL c'erano le "vestali" ... ti ricordi Miciolidia? 

Passa il tempo ma nulla muta 

:carneval:


----------



## Abigail (21 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> voto in entrambi i sensi, *volevo votare in questo caso abigail per un post divertente sulla cucina e il sesso ma dice che l'ho già votata. *probabile, non lo ricordo, sarà stato ieri o l'altro ieri. Se un post mi piace, voto e spesso motivo, se non mi piace, voto e motivo sempre.
> Non firmo mai perchè non voto per polemica ma perchè spero sul serio che chi legge comprenda.


:cuoco::cuoco:


----------



## Abigail (21 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma io leggo che persa sta parecchio sui maroni...che c'entra il rafforzamento della mia opinione?Poi,; pure cambiare duecento nick non mi pare maturo...così come altre cose ma se vuoi discutere con me dimmelo apertamente....!!


Starà sui maroni a te!
A me no di sicuro:up:


----------



## Micia (21 Luglio 2010)

SI che mi ricordo mari.
ma qui le cricche non le vedo. davvero dico.
forse sono orba , leggo di persone con una spiccata personalità ma non vedo la complicità "pelosa" e subdola delle vestali.
dici che sbaglio?


Mari' ha detto:


> Ricordo che in DOL c'erano le "vestali" ... ti ricordi Miciolidia?
> 
> Passa il tempo ma nulla muta
> 
> :carneval:


----------



## Abigail (21 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> SI che mi ricordo mari.
> ma qui le cricche non le vedo. davvero dico.
> forse sono orba , leggo di persone con una spiccata personalità ma non vedo la complicità "pelosa" e subdola delle vestali.
> dici che sbaglio?


Io a causa di abuso da condizionatore sono inCRICCATA:carneval:
vale lo stesso??:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Luglio 2010)

*Ehi...*

Voglio anch'io le vestali...le ninfe, le sibille cumane, le sirene...
Afrodite...:up:


----------



## Micia (21 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma io leggo che persa sta parecchio sui maroni...che c'entra il rafforzamento della mia opinione?Poi,; pure cambiare duecento nick non mi pare maturo...così come altre cose ma se vuoi discutere con me dimmelo apertamente....!!


parla per te. grazie.


----------



## Micia (21 Luglio 2010)

tu mettiti in fila


contepinceton ha detto:


> Voglio anch'io le vestali...le ninfe, le sibille cumane, le sirene...
> Afrodite...:up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Io a causa di abuso da condizionatore sono inCRICCATA:carneval:
> vale lo stesso??:rotfl:


 Anch'io...  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Micia (21 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Io a causa di abuso da condizionatore sono inCRICCATA:carneval:
> vale lo stesso??:rotfl:


idem. mi hai copiato.

io due pastiglie oggi. tu ?


----------



## Mari' (21 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> SI che mi ricordo mari.
> ma qui le cricche non le vedo. davvero dico.
> forse sono orba , leggo di persone con una spiccata personalità ma non vedo la complicità "pelosa" e subdola delle vestali.
> dici che sbaglio?


Micia (e tu lo sai) sono stata sempre una "indipendente", ho sempre cantato da solista  il coro non mi e' mai piaciuto :mrgreen: ne di LA', ancor meno che di qua  lo so, son fatta male, stono  in coro.


----------



## Micia (21 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Anch'io...  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


naaaaaaaaaaaa:rotfl:
e tre:up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibyZcg-vHts&feature=related


----------



## Micia (21 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Micia (e tu lo sai) sono stata sempre una "indipendente", ho sempre cantato da solista  il coro non mi e' mai piaciuto :mrgreen: ne di LA', ancor meno che di qua  lo so, son fatta male, stono  in coro.


certo che lo so.hai  spiccate caratteristiche da solista. non temi confronto in questo. e nemmeno ti accontenti di poche battute, perchè se ti parte l'embolo l'opera la canti tutta tu:rotfl:


ps. ma qualcuno ti ha cacciato in una criccola?


----------



## Abigail (21 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> certo che lo so.hai  spiccate caratteristiche da solista. non temi confronto in questo. e nemmeno ti accontenti di poche battute, perchè se ti parte l'embolo l'opera la canti tutta tu:rotfl:
> 
> 
> *ps. ma qualcuno ti ha cacciato in una criccola?*


e nel caso: non ti avrebbe dato fastidio??
Siamo tutti individui con la propria personalità ed opinione, simpatie ed empatie e antipatie. Tutto qua.
Basta con questa storia di cricche e clan.:up:


----------



## Micia (21 Luglio 2010)

*goccia dopo goccia*

ci siamo giocate Persa...aiuto...:rofl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2010)

*Goccia dopo goccia* di _E. Di Stefano - G. Fasano _​



​
Cos’è una goccia d’acqua, se pensi al mare 
Un seme piccolino di un melograno
Un filo d’erba verde in un grande prato…
Una goccia di rugiada, che cos’è?
Il passo di un bambino, una nota sola,
Un segno sopra un rigo, una parola?
Qualcuno dice « un niente», ma non è vero
Perché, lo sai perché, lo sai perché?​ 
Goccia dopo goccia nasce un fiume,
Un passo dopo l’altro si va lontano,
Una parola appena e nasce una canzone,
Da un «ciao» detto per caso, un’amicizia nuova;
E *se una voce sola si sente poco,*
*Insieme a tante altre diventa un coro*
*E ognuno può cantare, anche se è stonato;*
*Dal niente nasce niente, questo sì.*​ 
Non è importante se non siamo grandi 
Come le montagne, come le montagne;
Quello che conta è stare tutti insieme
Per aiutare chi non ce la fa, Per aiutare chi non ce la fa.
Goccia dopo goccia..​ 
Goccia dopo goccia nasce nasce un fiume
E mille fili d’erba fanno un prato
Una parola solo ed ecco una canzone
Da un "Ciao" detto per caso un’amicizia ancora;
Un passo dopo l’altro si va lontano
Arriva fino a dieci poi sai contare
Un grattacielo immenso comincia da un mattone
Dal niente nasce niente, questo sì.​ 
Non è importante se non siamo grandi
Come le montagne, come le montagne
Quello che conta è stare tutti insieme;
Per aiutare chi non ce la fa.
Non è importante se non siamo grandi
Come le montagne, come le montagne
Quello che conta è stare tutti insieme;
Dal niente nasce niente, questo sì.
Dal niente nasce niente, tutto qui!
Stiamo tutti insieme, questo sì.
Dal niente nasce niente, tutto qui! ​


----------



## Mari' (21 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> certo che lo so.hai  spiccate caratteristiche da solista. non temi confronto in questo. e nemmeno ti accontenti di poche battute, perchè *se ti parte l'embolo l'opera la canti tutta tu*:rotfl: *e ne ho di "opere"  *:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:*la memoria mi assiste da sempre* :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> ps. ma qualcuno ti ha cacciato in una criccola?


Solista si nasce ... ed io lo naqui (come diceva il grande TOTO')


----------



## Abigail (21 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Goccia dopo goccia* di _E. Di Stefano - G. Fasano _​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pochi giorni fa un utende di questo forum  mi ha prospettato questa teoria molto affascinante della non individualità in quanto tante gocce che formano un mare. Ci devo pensare su perchè cozza un po' col mio modo di pensare ma mi piace molto


----------



## contepinceton (21 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> e nel caso: non ti avrebbe dato fastidio??
> Siamo tutti individui con la propria personalità ed opinione, simpatie ed empatie e antipatie. Tutto qua.
> Basta con questa storia di cricche e clan.:up:


Appunto.
E basta anche con dietro sto nick ci sta nick carter, dietro quell'altro caio, e basta con sta storia dei cloni, basta con sta storia del multiutente...
Basta con le ossessioni, le manie, le visioni ancestrali, le proiezioni, i giudizi, le paure ecc...ecc...ecc...
Non se ne può più.


----------



## Abigail (21 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Appunto.
> E basta anche con dietro sto nick ci sta nick carter, dietro quell'altro caio, e basta con sta storia dei cloni, basta con sta storia del multiutente...
> Basta con le ossessioni, le manie, le visioni ancestrali, le proiezioni, i giudizi, le paure ecc...ecc...ecc...
> Non se ne può più.


chi parla??
scherzooooooooooooooo:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Pochi giorni fa un utende di questo forum mi ha prospettato questa teoria molto affascinante della non individualità in quanto tante gocce che formano un mare. Ci devo pensare su perchè cozza un po' col mio modo di pensare ma mi piace molto


 

Tutto perché tu sai cantare...    



Hai letto Cani neri di Ian McEwan?
http://www.ibs.it/code/9788806129705/mcewan-ian/cani-neri.html


----------



## contepinceton (21 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Micia (e tu lo sai) sono stata sempre una "indipendente", ho sempre cantato da solista  il coro non mi e' mai piaciuto :mrgreen: ne di LA', ancor meno che di qua  lo so, son fatta male, stono  in coro.


Questo aspetto di te, mi affascina da morire:up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> chi parla??
> scherzooooooooooooooo:carneval::carneval::carneval:


 :up::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (21 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Hai letto Cani neri di Ian McEwan?
> http://www.ibs.it/code/9788806129705/mcewan-ian/cani-neri.html


no.
Provvederò:up:


----------



## Abigail (21 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> :up::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Scherzavo veramente dai.
Stasera mi sento bene e buona


----------



## Mari' (21 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Appunto.
> E basta anche con dietro sto nick ci sta nick carter, dietro quell'altro caio, e basta con sta storia dei cloni, basta con sta storia del multiutente...
> Basta con le ossessioni, le manie, le visioni ancestrali, le proiezioni, i giudizi, le paure ecc...ecc...ecc...
> Non se ne può più.


Tu torna a "studiare"  se no le vestali,le ninfe, le sibille cumane e le sirene te le puoi solo sognare  :mrgreen: :rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Scherzavo veramente dai.
> Stasera mi sento bene e buona


Tutto merito del condizionatore.
Spegnilo e poi vedi... :mrgreen:


----------



## Abigail (21 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tutto merito del condizionatore.
> Spegnilo e poi vedi... :mrgreen:


:carneval::carneval::carneval:iena!!:mrgreen:

ps te l'ho detto che ci sposiamo ad agosto??:mexican:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval:iena!!:mrgreen:
> 
> ps te l'ho detto che ci sposiamo ad agosto??:mexican:


 Divorziate a ottobre?
O semplicemente ti prendi delle botte d'allegria con il termosifone?


----------



## Abigail (21 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Divorziate a ottobre?
> O semplicemente ti prendi delle botte d'allegria con il termosifone?


:carneval::carneval: non so se saranno d'allegria ma lo aspetto con ardore:mrgreen:

basta, metto via il gelato


----------



## Micia (21 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tu torna a "studiare"  se no le vestali,le ninfe, le sibille cumane e le sirene te le puoi solo sognare  :mrgreen: :rotfl:


mari, eppero' se fa il cattivo dalle Vestali ce lo potremmo mandare davvero:rotfl:

ma non siamo cosi cattive:mrgreen:

Conte,  scherzo. 
anche perchè puoi andarle a trovare senza il nostro invito.


----------



## Abigail (21 Luglio 2010)

Pensavo che per risolvere il problema dell'anonimato si potrebbero dare le segnalazioni negatice  e firmarsi col nome di utenti che ci stanno sul culo:carneval::carneval:

Sapete che casino??:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ps non vorrei dare il via alla terza guerra mondial


----------



## Micia (21 Luglio 2010)

:mexican:





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tutto merito del condizionatore.
> Spegnilo e poi vedi... :mrgreen:


:mexican:

porca puttana, proprio ora dicono che in pianura so' cz. col caldo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> mari, eppero' se fa il cattivo dalle Vestali ce lo potremmo mandare davvero:rotfl:
> 
> ma non siamo cosi cattive:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


  poverette ...sono così cattive?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Pensavo che per risolvere il problema dell'anonimato si potrebbero dare le segnalazioni negatice e firmarsi col nome di utenti che ci stanno sul culo:carneval::carneval:
> 
> Sapete che casino??:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ps non vorrei dare il via alla terza guerra mondial


 :up::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Micia (21 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Pensavo che per risolvere il problema dell'anonimato si potrebbero dare le segnalazioni negatice  e firmarsi col nome di utenti che ci stanno sul culo:carneval::carneval:
> 
> Sapete che casino??:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ps non vorrei dare il via alla terza guerra mondial



che figlia di ...ma comee ti vengono?:rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> dice che non posso votare pincopallo se non ho dato un pò di reputazione in giro. esattamente quanta?


http://www.tradimento.net/forum/faq.php?faq=faq_automoderazione#faq_faq_implementazione


----------



## Abigail (21 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> che figlia di ...ma comee ti vengono?:rotfl:


landesina:landesina: scherzavo e lascia stare a mamma o ti spacco:incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Micia (21 Luglio 2010)

no, non sono cattive, il sentimento che alberga in quelle teste ha un nome diverso, che non voglio dire.

con gli uomini comunque non lo sono.







Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> poverette ...sono così cattive?


----------



## Micia (21 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> landesina:landesina: scherzavo e lascia stare a mamma o ti spacco:incazzato::incazzato:


gli incisivi

lo so, era un modo di dire sorry.


----------



## Abigail (21 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> gli incisivi
> 
> lo so, era un modo di dire sorry.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> no, non sono cattive, il sentimento che alberga in quelle teste ha un nome diverso, che non voglio dire.
> 
> *con gli uomini comunque non lo sono*.


 E allora non mandiamocelo... 
...ma a volte ritornano ...solo qui?


----------



## Mari' (21 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> http://www.tradimento.net/forum/faq.php?faq=faq_automoderazione#faq_faq_implementazione



Marooooooooo, come e' complicato :confuso: :uhoh:


----------



## Micia (21 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E allora non mandiamocelo...
> ...ma a volte ritornano ...solo qui?


ora ti dico una roba che penzo: se una donna vuole colpire una seconda, per incoffesabili motivi ,sarà sicuramente piu' spietata di un uomo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> http://www.tradimento.net/forum/faq.php?faq=faq_automoderazione#faq_faq_implementazione


Non è che questo sia chiarissimo
> 
- Limite giornaliero di valutazioni: 10 (+/- valore dinamico in base alle attività del forum)
- *Diffusione reputazione*: 20 (+/- valore dinamico in base alle attività del forum)

Cos'è diffusione reputazione?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Marooooooooo, come e' complicato :confuso: :uhoh:


Se fosse semplice sarebbe facile da eludere ... e visto poi che la matematica non piace, è ancora più difficile


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non è che questo sia chiarissimo
> >
> - Limite giornaliero di valutazioni: 10 (+/- valore dinamico in base alle attività del forum)
> - *Diffusione reputazione*: 20 (+/- valore dinamico in base alle attività del forum)
> ...


La diffusione è il numero di click che devi dare ad altri prima di votare ancora lo stesso utente. Al momento è di 20, ma potrebbe variare se il forum cresce all'improvviso di utenti (invasione di cloni) verso l'alto, oppure verso il basso se il forum viene abbandonato (fuga).


----------



## Mari' (22 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Se fosse semplice sarebbe facile da eludere ... e visto poi che la matematica non piace, è ancora più difficile


Ma e' diabolico colui che ha creato questo sistema  :carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> La diffusione è il numero di click che devi dare ad altri prima di votare ancora lo stesso utente. Al momento è di 20, ma potrebbe variare se il forum cresce all'improvviso di utenti (invasione di cloni) verso l'alto, oppure verso il basso se il forum viene abbandonato (fuga).


 E ...si vince qualche cosa?


----------



## Amarax (22 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> *La diffusione è il numero di click* che devi dare ad altri prima di votare ancora lo stesso utente. Al momento è di 20, ma potrebbe variare se il forum cresce all'improvviso di utenti (invasione di cloni) verso l'alto, oppure verso il basso se il forum viene abbandonato (fuga).




:rotfl::rotfl:mi ha ricordato l'esame di statistica...


----------



## Amoremio (22 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> La diffusione è il numero di click che devi dare ad altri prima di votare ancora lo stesso utente. Al momento è di 20, ma potrebbe variare se il forum cresce all'improvviso di utenti (invasione di cloni) verso l'alto, oppure verso il basso se il forum viene abbandonato (fuga).


maddai !

20?


ora me li conto
ma finora l'impressione è che siano molti di più


----------



## Eliade (22 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> La diffusione è il numero di click che devi dare ad altri prima di votare ancora lo stesso utente. Al momento è di 20, ma potrebbe variare se il forum cresce all'improvviso di utenti (invasione di cloni) verso l'alto, oppure verso il basso se il forum viene abbandonato (fuga).


Mi sbaglierò, ma il numero di utenti attivi (cioè quelli che postato) non arrivano a 20 o comunque giù di li, e di sicuro non tutti contemporaneamente.
Siamo più o meno sempre gli stessi, almeno per me è difficile che reputi 20 nick diversi.. 

Se almeno fosse attiva la lista utenti...:carneval:


----------



## Abigail (22 Luglio 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Mi sbaglierò, ma il numero di utenti attivi (cioè quelli che postato) non arrivano a 20 o comunque giù di li, e di sicuro non tutti contemporaneamente.
> Siamo più o meno sempre gli stessi, almeno per me è difficile che reputi 20 nick diversi..
> 
> Se almeno fosse attiva la lista utenti...:carneval:


Anche per me 20 sono troppi.


----------



## Micia (22 Luglio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:mi ha ricordato l'esame di statistica...



tu ridi, ma credo che certi regolamenti si basino proprio su sti elementi .

mari ha ragione, sono diabolici, la matematica lo è.


----------



## Micia (22 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Anche per me 20 sono troppi.


pure per me,almeno per ora.

pero' l'importante è che garantiscano che non venga sbattuto fuori nessuno in maniera facile.

adminno a occhio e croce credo che non dovrebbe accadere giusto?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> pure per me,almeno per ora.
> 
> pero' l'importante è che garantiscano che non venga sbattuto fuori nessuno in maniera facile.
> 
> adminno a occhio e croce credo che non dovrebbe accadere giusto?


 Se non interviene qualcuno a togliere punti a stock...


----------



## Micia (22 Luglio 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Mi sbaglierò, ma il numero di utenti attivi (cioè quelli che postato) non arrivano a 20 o comunque giù di li, e di sicuro non tutti contemporaneamente.
> Siamo più o meno sempre gli stessi, almeno per me è difficile che reputi 20 nick diversi..
> 
> Se almeno fosse attiva la lista utenti...:carneval:


ah...e allora stiamo freschi...


----------



## Micia (22 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se non interviene qualcuno a togliere punti a stock...



se....

speriamo.


----------



## Eliade (22 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ah...e allora stiamo freschi...


 Ho fatto un piccolo elenco..più o meno siamo si una ventina, ma non tutti postano con una certa regolarità (io in primis). Forse anche per l'arrivo dell'estate, però non vedo più alcuni nick...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Luglio 2010)

Non è questione di dare il voto alle persone online, ma di dare il voto ad altre persone. Nella giornata entrano fra 60 a 80 persone diverse - dovrebbe bastare, no?


----------



## Amoremio (22 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Non è questione di dare il voto alle persone online, ma di dare il voto ad altre persone. Nella giornata entrano fra 60 a 80 persone diverse - dovrebbe bastare, no?


60/80 al giorno scrivono?

ma se siamo sempre più o meno quelli


----------



## Abigail (22 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Non è questione di dare il voto alle persone online, ma di dare il voto ad altre persone. Nella giornata entrano fra 60 a 80 persone diverse - dovrebbe bastare, no?


Ma se anche entrano leggono e non scrivono per cosa bisognerebbe votare??

Mica dobbiamo votare tanto per no??


----------



## Amoremio (22 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Ma se anche entrano leggono e non scrivono per cosa bisognerebbe votare??
> 
> Mica dobbiamo votare tanto per no??


sssiemissima
mica puoi votare chi non scrive


----------



## Abigail (22 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sssiemissima
> mica puoi votare chi non scrive


Avevo capito. Ero ironica.
Dove sarebbero le 60/80 persone che entrano al giorno?


----------



## Amoremio (22 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Avevo capito. Ero ironica.
> Dove sarebbero le 60/80 persone che entrano al giorno?


dipende 

tu quanti cloni riesci a produrre in 24 ore?


----------



## Micia (22 Luglio 2010)

e boh..io non le vedo...

adminno ma sei sicuro che entrino?


----------



## Abigail (22 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> dipende
> 
> tu quanti cloni riesci a produrre in 24 ore?


Ultimamente faccio fatica perchè mangio poco:carneval:


----------



## Micia (22 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> dipende
> 
> tu quanti cloni riesci a produrre in 24 ore?




ahahah:mexican:


----------



## Abigail (22 Luglio 2010)

Minerva e Micia è inutile che litighiate tanto.
Non vorrei farvi rosicare troppo ma io sono a quota 39:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (22 Luglio 2010)

micio ti segnalo per la firma :carneval:


----------



## Abigail (22 Luglio 2010)

Ps a 40 offro coppetta del nonno a tutti:carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (22 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Minerva e Micia è inutile che litighiate tanto.
> Non vorrei farvi rosicare troppo ma io sono a quota 39:carneval::carneval::carneval:


 
io a 1.823 

che ho vinto ?  :carneval:


----------



## Micia (22 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Minerva e Micia è inutile che litighiate tanto.
> Non vorrei farvi rosicare troppo ma io sono a quota 39:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Micia (22 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> micio ti segnalo per la firma :carneval:



e fregate, cosi non hai i 5 punti di vantaggio:mexican:


----------



## Minerva (22 Luglio 2010)

:racchia:





Abigail ha detto:


> Minerva e Micia è inutile che litighiate tanto.
> Non vorrei farvi rosicare troppo ma io sono a quota 39:carneval::carneval::carneval:


 non ce la farò mai.
mollo il colpo


----------



## Abigail (22 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> :racchia:
> non ce la farò mai.
> mollo il colpo


:aereo:


----------



## Lettrice (22 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Minerva e Micia è inutile che litighiate tanto.
> Non vorrei farvi rosicare troppo ma io sono a quota 39:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Ti do punti:carneval:


----------



## Abigail (22 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti do punti:carneval:


in testa??:carneval:


----------



## Eliade (22 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Non è questione di dare il voto alle persone online, ma di dare il voto ad altre persone. Nella giornata entrano fra 60 a 80 persone diverse - dovrebbe bastare, no?



Fra 60 e 80??
Si ma, come dicevano gli altri, non postano in così tanti. 
Senza contare che chi non posta può comunque votare. 


Aggiunta: mi è venuto un dubbio...


> Messaggi minimi per contare: 50


 Che vuol dire?? Che i punti aggiuntivi si contano superati i 50 messaggi postati?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Avevo capito. Ero ironica.
> Dove sarebbero le 60/80 persone che entrano al giorno?


Non lo so, vedo le statistiche e tutte le ore che mi connetto c'è qualcun altro online.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Luglio 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Fra 60 e 80??
> Si ma, come dicevano gli altri, non postano in così tanti.
> Senza contare che chi non posta può comunque votare.
> 
> ...


La formula che calcola la forza di ciascun utente non considera il numero di messaggi se al di sotto di 50.

Un utente appena iscritto ha 10 punti si reputazione e 1 punto di forza. La forza aumenta un poco con il numero di messaggi, abbastanza con la reputazione, minimamente con l'anzianità (di iscrizione) e altri parametri.

Tutto sommato, lo scopo di ciascun utente dovrebbe essere di trovare un sano euqilibrio, con qualche punto al di sopra dei 10 iniziali, per avere un minimo di tolleranza in caso di aver sbagliato argomento o tono nelle svariate occasioni, senza rischio di scomparire.


----------



## Eliade (22 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Un utente appena iscritto ha 10 punti si reputazione e 1 punto di forza. La forza aumenta un poco con il numero di messaggi, abbastanza con la reputazione, minimamente con l'anzianità (di iscrizione) e altri parametri.


  Io non so quanti utenti sono iscritti precisamente, ma propongo che chi non abbia scritto almeno un post non possa dare reputazione.


Quoto che bisogna trovare un equilibrio. :up:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Luglio 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io non so quanti utenti sono iscritti precisamente, ma propongo che chi non abbia scritto almeno un post non possa dare reputazione.
> 
> 
> Quoto che bisogna trovare un equilibrio. :up:


Gli utenti appena iscritti possono dare solo voti positivi. Per promuovere una persona, sono necessari molti cloni, troppi per non perdere le staffe prima. La fatica di crearsi personaggi votanti non è minimamente ripagato. E' molto meno faticoso di rigare o lasciare.

Il sistema della reputazione è stata creata per anni da decine di migliaia di persone, molti dei quali psicologi, che ci hanno pensato seriamente e hanno simulato tutti i tipi di elusione del sistema. E' molto ben protetto e tuttavia molto efficiente.

L'unica cosa che ho fatto io, è agganciare la moderazione al sistema. Essendo la moderazione l'elemento nuovo, va osservato, ma non tanto il sistema base che già funziona.


----------



## Eliade (22 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> *Gli utenti appena iscritti possono dare solo voti positivi.* Per promuovere una persona, sono necessari molti cloni, troppi per non perdere le staffe prima. La fatica di crearsi personaggi votanti non è minimamente ripagato. E' molto meno faticoso di rigare o lasciare.


 Questo è già più accettabile.
Ma perchè tu credi che ci possano essere utenti che si creano cloni per mettersi voti positivi??? 
No cioè..è al limite del ...non so come definirlo.

Comunque se fosse possibile, come mi hai (credo) confermato in altre vie, io lo apprezzerei! 
 Secondo me dovrebbe valere il detto: partecipi alle attività del forum?
Si---bene moderi come tutti.
No---leggi e taci.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Luglio 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Questo è già più accettabile.
> Ma perchè tu credi che ci possano essere utenti che si creano cloni per mettersi voti positivi???
> No cioè..è al limite del ...non so come definirlo.
> 
> ...


Utenti potrebbero crearsi cloni per riabilitare un utente che sta per affondare, o per issare un utente oltre la soglia dove riceve un punto di forza in più. Dato però la sproporzione di account email da creare, confermare, scrivere almeno un po' ecc, diventa talmente dispersivo che probabilmente si perde di vista il vero obiettivo - partecipare alle discussioni.

Il limite minimo di 1 messaggio potrebbe essere un ostacolo, ma in realtà non cambia niente. Tanto vale di tollerare qualche punto falso e attendere che si stanchi


----------



## Eliade (23 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Utenti potrebbero crearsi cloni per riabilitare un utente che sta per affondare, o per issare un utente oltre la soglia dove riceve un punto di forza in più. Dato però la sproporzione di account email da creare, confermare, scrivere almeno un po' ecc, diventa talmente dispersivo che probabilmente si perde di vista il vero obiettivo - partecipare alle discussioni.


Non avevo pensato alla conferma tramite mail...
Forse hai ragione, speravo di invogliare la scrittura. 
Allora nulla...ci teniamo gli utenti che non postano...:condom:


----------

